# PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) positive thinkers!! Come join!! ;)



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies. 

I figured that after what we ve all been through it was time we all got our bfp and started those winning cycles with a positive attitude. (its always soo much harder the longer the game is played) My story is we started ttc officially in may 2011, caught in feb 2012 lost our angel. we ve been off and on trying since. This cycle im convinced is the good one. ;) I thought it would be fun to go into this cycle (im on cd3) and everyone else who joins to list the 'weapons' we are using this cycle to win. ;) I ll keep a list on front page of our ladies and testing days once we get there. So what do you say, who is in this positive thinking thread for support and motivation! ;) The more the merrier !


----------



## sallyhansen76

I forgot to mention my weapons this cycle. 

Drinking lots of water Opk temping and Royal jelly. Oh is taking B6 :)


----------



## bluebird

Hi Sally!

Love your thinking :) 

My weapons of choice this month are using a CBFM and preseed.... I should be Oing in the next couple of days. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

welcome!! :) Glad to see you here. Keep us posted on your cycle when u o . Whats your story?


----------



## Carybear

Hi Sally! I have been ttc or over two years. DH and I were so excited when we to our first BFP November 8. I m/c November 12. 

We started right away and now AF is 3 days late. All tests have been BFN.. Had a blood test ordered today, getting it tomorrow morning. Should know something in a couple of days... I ind myself wanting to POAS every hour hoping to see a line :blush:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hi!! I definately hope that your blood works shows something those sticks dont show. ;) I am definately crossing my fingers for you. in hope that it brings you luck and your sticky bean very soon dear. xx


----------



## tryingandhope

Hey girls! I'm on CD 20 and confused whether I O'd yesterday or on CD 13 as my temps are kind of inconclusive this month :wacko: but oh well got lots of BD in before either day so should be covered. Expecting AF on Jan 25th so either way I in the TWW now and always looking for companions! Sally- love your positive attitude and I totally agree with you- there is no harm in getting excited in anticipation of a bfp! 
We lost our baby girl Kennedy on August 6th @ 39 weeks (unknown cause) and have been TTC since October, also going into this month feeling good about it!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww hun welcome and soo sorry for your loss. :hugs: yey another positive thinker!! ;) When do you think you will be testing (so we can look forward to it )


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hello .. Thought I could join.. Lost my little angel dec 20 ,12 been trying to get my bfp before my first cycle .. I don't do anything special but hope for the best and BD a lot lol.. Just need some fun people with positive thoughts to get me threw the days to come...


----------



## tryingandhope

Hey Max! good to see you here! 

Sally- Might give in and test on Friday which is potentially 10 DPO (that is if I O'd on CD 13, again still really confused on that one!)
My cousin got me a box of 21 dollar store cheapie tests for Christmas.... she is the best :) so now that I have so many I feel free to test at will! LOL


----------



## bluebird

sallyhansen76 said:


> welcome!! :) Glad to see you here. Keep us posted on your cycle when u o . Whats your story?

Thanks!! I had a MMC in November at 11 weeks :( Broke my heart. I had a D&C and didn't get my first af until 8 weeks later on January 2nd. So now I am just waiting to O..... should be later this week!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome Max! Its great to have lots of wonderful ladies here. :)

Bluebird im sorry it took so long for af. but now u have a clean slate and can start a wonderful cycle resulting in a bfp ;)


----------



## Butterfly2

Hi, can I join :) we found out we were pregnant in October and mmc 20th dec i went for medical management and have stopped bleeding for 3 weeks now, we are now ttc again before AF arrives. Have been having AF type cramps though the last few days with sore boobies and extremely tired and grumpy!! We are trying our hardest to think positive though. I know is too early to test but oh went out and brought cb digital and obviously negative. 

When I fell pregnant with my first dd it took 9 months and the month we conceived we stopped using opks, I drank tons of water and we thought positive and it took several months to conceive with this little angel, the month we conceived I just drank tons of water and thought positive so I do believe this works! :) ... Ooh and taking folic acid too!

:dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Nice to meet you!!

Has anyone heard of folic acid for men to improve sperm quantity and quality?? Oh tried it last month and will be doing it too, but what i read on the internet seems to be inconclusive!


----------



## tryingandhope

What's the deal with drinking lots of water? Heard about folic acid but not water??


----------



## sallyhansen76

Drinking lots of water helps having LOTS of EWCM which is good for the sperm to travel up to the cervix. its the first step to get the sperm up there to the cervix ;)


----------



## Topanga053

Hey ladies, can I join??? I've definitely been struggling with positive thinking, so hopefully you all will rub off on me!

DH and I started TTC'ing in late April 2012 and got our BFP in early July. We learned at our 9 week ultrasound that it was a blighted ovum and it took me a couple of weeks to miscarry (two doses of Misoprostel and a D&C). 

We're now on our 4th cycle TTC since the MC. I'm on CD11 and just waiting to O (if I AM ovulating, see below!).

Last cycle I did the Day 21 test and my progesterone is low, so my OB isn't sure if I'm ovulating or not. This cycle I'm using FertiliTea to increase progesterone and next cycle I start Clomid. I'm also making a diet that consists entirely of foods that are supposed to increase progesterone and help with ovulation! ;-)


----------



## bluebird

Topanga053 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join??? I've definitely been struggling with positive thinking, so hopefully you all will rub off on me!
> 
> DH and I started TTC'ing in late April 2012 and got our BFP in early July. We learned at our 9 week ultrasound that it was a blighted ovum and it took me a couple of weeks to miscarry (two doses of Misoprostel and a D&C).
> 
> We're now on our 4th cycle TTC since the MC. I'm on CD11 and just waiting to O (if I AM ovulating, see below!).
> 
> Last cycle I did the Day 21 test and my progesterone is low, so my OB isn't sure if I'm ovulating or not. This cycle I'm using FertiliTea to increase progesterone and next cycle I start Clomid. I'm also making a diet that consists entirely of foods that are supposed to increase progesterone and help with ovulation! ;-)

Hi Topanga!! So glad you found this thread :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome Topanga!! :) Im crossing my fingers for you dear that your levels will allow u to ovulate. ;)


----------



## elleff

Hi everyone 

My husband and I fell pregnant on our 4th cycle TTC (using OPKs and temping) and found out at the beginning of December. I mc on 29th december and stopped bleeding a week later (10 days bleeding in total), we started TTC again straight away, and have been trying...a lot :shy: 
Not sure where I am in my cycle really, havent been temping since bleeding stopped, thought I would try this from the first day of my next af (although I would love to not get one and get a bfp instead!) I have done a few opks and one was pretty dark last friday. 
Ever since my mc I've had a few cramps etc and its hard to know whether its ovulation or just from the mc. 
I am waiting now really. I don't know if I did ovulate or not, but I'm going to carry on bd'ing like mad until I either get a BFP or AF!! 
Fingers crossed this torture is over soon and we all get our bfp :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hi Elleff!! Nice to meet you darling! 

How are you all doing today ladies?
I was thinking maybe we could all tell the story of how we met our OH. it would pull our minds off a little about ttc and remember the love story that brought us to want to ttc. ;)


----------



## Topanga053

elleff said:


> Ever since my mc I've had a few cramps etc and its hard to know whether its ovulation or just from the mc.

Hi Elle! I had odd cramping for a couple of weeks after my MC too. I thought at the time it was ovulation cramps, but since it continued for awhile, I think it's more likely it was just my body readjusting.



sallyhansen76 said:


> I was thinking maybe we could all tell the story of how we met our OH. it would pull our minds off a little about ttc and remember the love story that brought us to want to ttc. ;)

I love this idea!

DH and I grew up in the same town. When we were younger, DH used to ask some mutual friends about me. When I was senior in high school, I didn't have a date to the prom, so our mutual friend gave me DH's number and suggested that I call because he'd been asking about me. Anyway, DH is an identical twin, so a couple of months later I called, but asked for his brother!! I'd gotten their names mixed up!! :blush: After a couple of phone conversations with the wrong brother, I figured out my mistake and DH and I started talking. He said no when I asked him to prom! (Fair enough though, since I'd just been talking to his brother! :winkwink:)

We kept talking and casually dating through my freshman year of college. At the beginning of my sophomore year, DH asked me to make it official. A couple of months later, we started looking at engagement rings! [DH told me later that he didn't want to ask me to be his girlfriend unless he could see himself marrying me! :haha:]

We got engaged on our one year anniversary and married 11 months later. Now we've been married for about 4.5 years and I couldn't be happier! He's the perfect match for me! :flow:


----------



## bluebird

I met my husband when I was 16- my family moved into the house across the street from him! We were BFFs for about a year and we carpooled to school together every morning :) Then one night around Christmas it turned into more and have been together ever since... almost 15 years now:happydance::happydance::happydance:
We got married 3 years ago and it's been awesome, I love our little family. So I've never really dated anyone else.... but when you know, you just know right??? :)


----------



## tryingandhope

Well after this mornings temps I am now convinced that I am 8 DPO, so feeling pretty good and happy that I actually made it through the first week of the TWW without even knowing it, nice surpise. 

Sally- what a great idea! 
Well I married my rebound guy LOL. I was living in Minneapolis for 6 months and was happily dating a guy down there who I thought was 'the one' but he had some commitment issues so he broke it off and I came back to Canada with a broken heart. I started a new job a couple weeks later in August 2009 as a receptionist for a trucking company that my step mom and Dad work for. I had some problems with one of the drivers paperwork one day so I asked my co-worker about it and he said "oh he's here, hang on I will get him and we'll ask him about it" Well OH walked around the corner and I was love struck! There was the most gorgeous man I had ever met! I figured he was WAAAAY out of my league, and he lived 8 hours away (most of our drivers don't live in the same city thier company is based out of) so I figured this would never work. But one day I was outside on my break and I thought, you know if he comes outside while I'm out here I'm going to ask him out for coffee, like 1 minute later he walked outside, so I did and he said sure! Within 3 months we moved in together (he made the move to Winnipeg from Thunder Bay for me) and I don't think it had much to do with us feeling 'really strongly' about each other but we were both in a temporary living situation and both needed a place of our own and with him being a long haul driver, I suggested we get a place together instead of him paying outrageous rent for a place he's only at 8 days a month! So things moved on and we had a lot of fun together but really we were only together for 1 or 2 days every week so I don't think we REALLY knew each other that well until June 2010 when he hurt himself on the job and was on Workers Comp for 3 months... well then we were together all the time and then we REAAAALLLLY got to know one another. It was a tough go but we made it through and I knew that if we could get through that then we could probably get through anything. I guess he felt the same because he proposed to me that September! Married July 2011 and I couldn't be happier. I had no idea that he was going to be the one when I met him, but it turned out better than I could have ever imagined!


----------



## Topanga053

tryingandhope said:


> I was living in Minneapolis for 6 months and was happily dating a guy down there who I thought was 'the one' but he had some commitment issues so he broke it off and I came back to Canada with a broken heart. I started a new job a couple weeks later in August 2009 as a receptionist for a trucking company that my step mom and Dad work for. I had some problems with one of the drivers paperwork one day so I asked my co-worker about it and he said "oh he's here, hang on I will get him and we'll ask him about it" Well OH walked around the corner and I was love struck!

How cute! Isn't it funny how we can be heartbroken when something doesn't work out, only to learn that something better is waiting for us just around the corner?

When I was looking for jobs last year, I kept getting rejection after rejection. I didn't really LIKE any of the jobs I was applying for, but I wanted to be at least working in my field and making a decent salary (it's hard to pay back grad school loans working retail part-time!!!!!). Anyway, I finally got so discouraged, convinced I would NEVER get a job in my field. A couple of months later, completely out of the blue I got a phone call offering me my absolute DREAM JOB!! If I had gotten any of those other jobs, I never would be working in my dream job now!! 

I really try to keep that in mind during this TTC journey, that sometimes we have to endure heartbreak and uncertainty because what we really need is waiting for us just around the corner!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww ladies those are some wonderful stories. 
To be hoenst you all my my stroy to shame.  Oh and i worked together and he told me later he was sure the moment he first saw me he knew that he would someday be mine. And i suppose he was right. He started flirting, and i was coming out of a relationship actually a string of short ones that seem to be mistake after mistake. He is younger than me and just wasnt my type at all. Things stayed that way for a year, me single him trying. while i made it perfectly clear i would never date him. LOL We were close friends tho for the mean time. After awhile i suppose he decided to give up and started dating another girl. Guess the age old jealousy monster reared his ugly head and i couldnt have it. So i told him id give him a shot with me.  Turns out it took only a dew short weeks to realize i had the man of my dreams and to fall in love. :)

Topanga that is the exact attitude we need here. Remembering there si a reason we havent gotten our bfp yet and we are just around the corner of something absolutely amazing.


----------



## lady1985

Hey! Can I join you?:hugs:

Probably you already know my story as I'm posting so much here, but hey more support the better :thumbup:

Well you can see my story so far below... we have been trying a while! Then I had bfp on 3.1.13 then started cramping eve of 5th then had full on af after hospital where I had a scan to find nothing and negative hpt :cry:

But on wards and upwards I'm now CD 11 and having a little ewcm :happydance: I will be buying opk clear blue digital tomorrow and will hopefully ov in next few days...

My weapons are metformin 500mg, pre conception multi vitamins and omega 3. Oh...and green tea, at least 2 cups cause it gives me good ewcm! :coffee:


----------



## Topanga053

Lady, I'm so sorry for your loss, but how exciting to finally get a :bfp: after all of that!!!! :happydance::happydance: I hope that means you've gotten things sorted out and another :bfp: and sticky bean is on its way in the next month or two!!!!


----------



## lady1985

Topanga053 said:


> Lady, I'm so sorry for your loss, but how exciting to finally get a :bfp: after all of that!!!! :happydance::happydance: I hope that means you've gotten things sorted out and another :bfp: and sticky bean is on its way in the next month or two!!!!

I know took so long! I feel positive though cause I honestly thought I'd never see two lines.:happydance:

I'd love it so much if we get preg again this month, I've heared so many people getting bfp the month after! :cloud9:


----------



## ready4family

HI! I am here by invitation, I am a positive thinker every month, and then became crazy in the TWW lol. So maybe being in this thread will help me! I don't want to test early anymore... But I don't know how I'll wait! If I have no tests in the house, I go buy some haha.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hi Ready!! happy to see u here!! ;)
MY trick when we were ttc earlier was in my twwo i made sure no tests and in the crucial times i gave all money credit and debit cards to oh. Whose instructions were NOT to let me test!!  it worked....for only 2 months then...not soo much HAHA


----------



## tryingandhope

Having serious lower back pain this afternoon, also with some mild cramping that kind of radiates to my back. Sitting here with heating pad on my back and i can still feel the discomfort. This is very unusual for me! But a good sign for 8 DPO correct??


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies! Is there room for another one?! :flower:

I'm Lora and we lost our 2nd angel in Sept 12 @ almost 18 weeks into the pregnancy (MMC) We started TTC a couple of weeks later but i bled on and off for a good 6 weeks so this is really only our 3rd cycle.

Im currently in the TWW, used pre seed this cycle so hoping the little swimmers got where they were meant to be :winkwink: x


----------



## tryingandhope

LoraLoo said:


> Hi ladies! Is there room for another one?! :flower:
> 
> I'm Lora and we lost our 2nd angel in Sept 12 @ almost 18 weeks into the pregnancy (MMC) We started TTC a couple of weeks later but i bled on and off for a good 6 weeks so this is really only our 3rd cycle.
> 
> Im currently in the TWW, used pre seed this cycle so hoping the little swimmers got where they were meant to be :winkwink: x

Lora- Pretty sure I've read your story before when I first came on this site in September :hugs: sorry for your loss.


----------



## Topanga053

Hey Lora! I've seen you around before too, but I'm not sure if we've chatted. I'm so sorry for your loss. :-(

Question- how did you find the preseed? I'm starting Clomid next month and I'm thinking about supplementing it with preseed to help with CM.


----------



## elleff

What a lovely thread :) Lora, so sorry for your loss, and for all of you. :hugs:

My husband is 10 years older than me and we grew up in the same town, our parents were friends. Then he moved away when he was 18 and I was 8, obviously didn't hugely affect my life at the time.... I then moved away from there when I was 14 so we were now 730 miles away from each other. He had been friends with my Dad on fb for a few years and then decided to add me as a friend, I remembered him from when I was little, we got talking, on the first day we were talking we just instantly hit it off and he jokingly said 'you know you are going to marry me one day'....
We talked everyday, all day and met up nearly 3 weeks later in our hometown. Very nervous...the rest is history :) did the long distance thing for just over a year then I moved to where he was, there was never any question over who would move as he has 2 lovely children here who live with their Mum but he spends a lot of time with. 
A few months later he proposed, then we got married in May 2012 and he is my absolute soul mate :) 
I'm just so sad that he's as sad as I am at the moment but I know we'll get our baby eventually.


----------



## LoraLoo

Topanga053 said:


> Hey Lora! I've seen you around before too, but I'm not sure if we've chatted. I'm so sorry for your loss. :-(
> 
> Question- how did you find the preseed? I'm starting Clomid next month and I'm thinking about supplementing it with preseed to help with CM.

Thanks hun. I got the pre-seed from Ebay, think it was about £7 :flower:


----------



## ready4family

I can't do that bc I do all the grocery shopping etc... LOL. I just have to be determined. I remind myself knowing sooner doesn't affect the outcome, it just stresses one out!


----------



## tryingandhope

There's always a plether of photo's with 'inspirational' quotes on my facebook when I look through the news feed every morning, normally don't pay attention to any of them really but this one stuck out this morning.
"The longer you wait for something, the more you appreciate it when you get it, because anything worth having is definitley worth waiting for" Just made sense to me this morning, made me feel a little better. Tested BFN this morning so I was feeling a bit down and out.


----------



## ready4family

It's so true. When we finally get our rainbow it will be that much more special!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying i really love that quote. :) fits perfectly!!

You tested today do u know how many dpo u are?


----------



## tryingandhope

9 DPO and BFN, so really i shouldn't have high expectations yet but I don't know it just put me in a downer mood this morning. that lower back pain yesterday made me so hopeful that i dont know why I kind of expected a bfp this morning. oh well I am going to try and summon up all my will power and not test again until the weekend. AF is due on the 24th so we shall see what happens. 
I dreamt about my baby girl last night, I woke up at 3:30 AM and I thought "oh my gosh I dreamt that I had a baby girl" and then I realized it wasn't another baby, it was her. I have dreamt about her once before but I saw her as a toddler, last night she was a baby dressed in all pink and me and my mom were laying with her on a bed and playing with her, i specifically remember tickling her feet. It was so sweet.


----------



## Topanga053

LoraLoo said:


> Topanga053 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lora! I've seen you around before too, but I'm not sure if we've chatted. I'm so sorry for your loss. :-(
> 
> Question- how did you find the preseed? I'm starting Clomid next month and I'm thinking about supplementing it with preseed to help with CM.
> 
> Thanks hun. I got the pre-seed from Ebay, think it was about £7 :flower:Click to expand...

I'm sorry, that was a terribly worded question. What I meant to ask was how did the preseed work for you? Did you like it? 



tryingandhope said:


> I have dreamt about her once before but I saw her as a toddler, last night she was a baby dressed in all pink and me and my mom were laying with her on a bed and playing with her, i specifically remember tickling her feet. It was so sweet.

Aww that's so sweet! I hope that brought you some peace!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying 9 dpo is early. Ur pink lines will show up in a few short days. ;) The back pains def gotta mean something. FX d
Also the dream sounds super sweet. Its a nice way to remember our angels. 

Topanga i know u didnt ask me, but i have used it the preseed. Used it for 3 months. It was good. Actually one of the few lubes that didnt get unconfortable or dried up. It didnt help us get our bfp but it has helped many others. Although i found that drinking tons of water does pretty much the same. but it def isnt a waste to try.


----------



## LoraLoo

Topanga053 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topanga053 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lora! I've seen you around before too, but I'm not sure if we've chatted. I'm so sorry for your loss. :-(
> 
> Question- how did you find the preseed? I'm starting Clomid next month and I'm thinking about supplementing it with preseed to help with CM.
> 
> Thanks hun. I got the pre-seed from Ebay, think it was about £7 :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, that was a terribly worded question. What I meant to ask was how did the preseed work for you? Did you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> tryingandhope said:
> 
> 
> I have dreamt about her once before but I saw her as a toddler, last night she was a baby dressed in all pink and me and my mom were laying with her on a bed and playing with her, i specifically remember tickling her feet. It was so sweet.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww that's so sweet! I hope that brought you some peace!Click to expand...

Ah sorry hun! :dohh: I found it ok, took the spontaniety out of BD a little as you have to insert it 10 mins before hand, but it did make things a bit, um, easier, lol....especially if you aren't really in the mood for it. Will definitely use it next cycle x


----------



## markswife10

Hi, can I join? We have been TTC since April 2011, finally caught the egg in April 2012 but it was a chemical pregnancy, caught the egg again in July 2012, but miscarried our angel at 7w 4d on August 27th and have been TTC ever since! I am convinced this month is it! I have noticed WAAAYY more fertile CM this cycle than I have since the month we conceived last! This month I am using Vitex (first month trying it), that's about it aside from my normal baby aspirin routine (to hopefully prevent future miscarriages), using OPKs, drinking a lot of water around O, etc. I am 1DPO today. :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

MArkswife, welcome. I think we ve been chatting before. Its soo great to hear from you. Although im sorry for your tough journey. 

Im sure this cycle will be a great one too!! fx d


----------



## traceyAndLee

need some help ladys - i dont know how many dpo i is.
anyways i put my (tmif) finger in ya know to see how low she was there was a lil blood very lil very red tho - i numely get dry about this time iv got about 3/4 day till AF is here but i feel a lil wet down there as well but thats about it.

thank you all - hope you ladys are all well 
xxx tray xxx


----------



## markswife10

sallyhansen76 said:


> MArkswife, welcome. I think we ve been chatting before. My username before was midnightfalls! Its soo great to hear from you. Although im sorry for your tough journey.
> 
> Im sure this cycle will be a great one too!! fx d

Yes I do remember your old username! Sorry you lost your Angel :( :hugs: Hopefully this cycle is a lucky one for both of us and we get our rainbows <3


----------



## Topanga053

markswife10 said:


> This month I am using Vitex (first month trying it)

Welcome, markswife! :happydance: I'm using Vitex for the first time this month too! How are you taking it? I'm drinking it in a tea (FertiliTea). I've heard great things about it!! Hopefully it helps us get our BFPs soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

MArkswife, im counting on you being right ;) This cycle is our lucky one. 

Tracey, it could be IB. Im keeping my fingers crossed for u darling!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

dont ask way but o took a ov test and i got this 
https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/20130117_222852_zps912edc5e.jpg

i dont know what to think lol


----------



## markswife10

Topanga053 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> This month I am using Vitex (first month trying it)
> 
> Welcome, markswife! :happydance: I'm using Vitex for the first time this month too! How are you taking it? I'm drinking it in a tea (FertiliTea). I've heard great things about it!! Hopefully it helps us get our BFPs soon!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Awesome! I'm taking capsules about 1000 mg a day (2 pills a day) until O (so I just stopped yesterday). :) I have read great things about it as well! I can say this for it, I have felt MUCH more fertile this month than I have since the MC, so I'm attributing that to the Vitex! I hope we both get our Vitex BFPs sooooon!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## markswife10

sallyhansen76 said:


> MArkswife, im counting on you being right ;) This cycle is our lucky one.
> 
> Tracey, it could be IB. Im keeping my fingers crossed for u darling!!

Definitely has to be our lucky cycle! We've been trying too long for it not to be! ;)


----------



## markswife10

traceyAndLee said:


> dont ask way but o took a ov test and i got this
> https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/20130117_222852_zps912edc5e.jpg
> 
> i dont know what to think lol

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## traceyAndLee

Today is CD24 Af is about the 21ish i have a 27/28DC


----------



## markswife10

traceyAndLee said:


> Today is CD24 Af is about the 21ish i have a 27/28DC

Ok. Honestly that OPK could go either way. I've gotten some that dark at the end of my cycle before (when not pregnant), OPKs really aren't reliable for testing for pregnancy because there usually is some LH in your system at all times (it just increases before you O). I hope it is a good sign though! :) :kiss:


----------



## traceyAndLee

markswife10 said:


> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD24 Af is about the 21ish i have a 27/28DC
> 
> Ok. Honestly that OPK could go either way. I've gotten some that dark at the end of my cycle before (when not pregnant), OPKs really aren't reliable for testing for pregnancy because there usually is some LH in your system at all times (it just increases before you O). I hope it is a good sign though! :) :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks im just going to wait and see if af gets me not long now x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tracey i agree with markswife, could go either way. Dont worry tho your bfp will be here in a few days ;)


----------



## sallyhansen76

I was also thinking that this has to be my month. A couple months ago we went to a medium for fun. Well i went to actually get closure after our loss, which helped. She said we d be preg in feb, and im really hoping its true. Everything else she said has come true so far.  Said Oh would get a great paying job in 2-3 weeks (took 3 weeks) said there would be a couple coming into our lives randomly that would be great friends of ours, which has happened. And she also knew some impossible things which makes my skeptic mind believe that she could really be right about feb. :) 8 more days to i O!  Bd ing starst TONIGHT!


----------



## tryingandhope

Sally that's so cool! I've been thinking of going to someone like that myself just for the hell of it. See if they could tell me anything about my baby girl.

I had a family friend tell me on the weekend say "I just see February for you" which I thought was very sweet and gives me lots of hope. I hope it's true for both of us!!


----------



## markswife10

sallyhansen76 said:


> I was also thinking that this has to be my month. A couple months ago we went to a medium for fun. Well i went to actually get closure after our loss, which helped. She said we d be preg in feb, and im really hoping its true. Everything else she said has come true so far.  Said Oh would get a great paying job in 2-3 weeks (took 3 weeks) said there would be a couple coming into our lives randomly that would be great friends of ours, which has happened. And she also knew some impossible things which makes my skeptic mind believe that she could really be right about feb. :) 8 more days to i O!  Bd ing starst TONIGHT!

Good luck!!!! This is going to be our month for sure! :) :happydance: And have fun BD ;)


----------



## markswife10

How is everyone doing? I officially got my crosshairs today!!! 3 DPO!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Fustrated lol.. It's been 1 month since my loss Tom and no sign of af. I really have no hope to have my bfp first cycle so in still waiting ...


----------



## Carybear

I want my rainbow baby!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

:) same ..


----------



## sallyhansen76

Max hang in there, i know it must be zoo difficult, I'm hoping af show up soon, so you can at the very least get yours cycles back and start ttc. :hugs:

Markswife WHOOOHOOO 3dpo thats great, when do you expect to test and how you feel about your bding ;)

Cary we wil all have our rainbow babies, we will i promise. :) I know its such a cliche thing to say but i know each of us will have our angels. The ones in our hearts and those in our arms forever. :) xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

And i can talk from experience that when you get your Rainbow, they are worth the wait, worth the endless months ttc, worth all those disappointing bfns, just to have that Rainbow in your arms :cloud9:

7dpo here, we are going to Centre Parcs tomorrow for 4 nights, Im going to test on Wednesday! xx


----------



## markswife10

Sally, I'll be due for AF on the 29th, so sometime around then will be testing date :) Feeling great about BDing this cycle (got EVERY fertile day, which I did last two times I got pregnant)! Also have had 2 dreams this cycle of getting BFPs! Last night I had a dream I tested today (4 DPO, lol) and got a VERY strong BFP, lol! Hopefully that's a good sign of things to come (I know it is impossible at 4 DPO, lol, but maybe at 12 DPO!). FXd

BTW, this cycle is the first one since the miscarriage that I've dreamed of babies/BFP's! I hadn't had ANY the last several cycles since the MC until this cycle!


----------



## mararose93

Hi, im new to this forum.

3 weeks ago (25th Dec )i had a natural miscarriage.
Hcg levels were back to normal after a few days and i stopped getting symptoms and full breasts went back to normal size. A week after the miscarriage (1st Jan 2013) the bleeding stopped and on (7th Jan 2013) my husband and i started TTC again.

It's now been two weeks since we started trying, and all of a sudden my breasts have started feeling 'full' again and tingly' and I'm getting a dull ache every now and then. For about half an hour i had what felt like my uterus was very tender/swollen, even when i touched near that area. I'm also very tired!

I never got any of these symptoms from ovulation or pms before I was pregnant before, so I don't know if I'll get them now because of the miscarriage or if I'm possibly pregnant again?

Praying and hoping i'm pregnant again, when should i test?

Advice would be lovely ladies, I'm so confused!!!

God bless!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Today is the one month mark .. A little sad.. Cleaned the whole house and car to keep busy today.it seems like it's to hard for me to just sit around. If I'm not asleep I'm on the move constantly. Anyone else feel like this? Still no af thinking I might test next week if I still haven't gotten it, how's everyone else doing today ? Maybe some good news to cheer me up? Lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome mararose, im hoping full breast could be a wonderful sign for u. But my boobs hurt off and on constantly and are a poor judge of anything.  

Max, darling i feel for you, im sending u lots and lots of hugs. :hugs: We are all here for you if u ever need to vent. Have u gone to the clinic to check your hcg levels?? make sure they went down properly?


----------



## tryingandhope

Max- I packed up my girls room this weekend, thought that after 6 months it was about time. Trying to give myself a new frame of mind that instead of trying to 'fill this void and fill that room' that I need to give this next baby thier own 'nesting' phase if that makes any sense? I actually feel a lot better, I just couldn't stare at it all the time anymore. I kept a few keepsakes out for myself and put them in my room (her teddy bear and blanket) but other than that I needed to put some things away so I'm not constantly reminded of what we're 'without' because she is always with me in my heart.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sally- no I havnt .. My doctors suck to be honest .. Iv had the worse doctors . They have near up so much threw the whole process I'm writing a letter to the head people for the office and sending it to the CEO as well. When I have birth my son was placed on a small surgical table and covered with a rag, the male doctor was rude and uncaring the whole northing process , then I got mistaken for another patient ,a Doctor emails me back saying she will give me test results at my. Next appointment ( after already giving birth and going to my follow up),I get a phone call saying my apnea chromasone tests couldn't be done , then I get an email from another doctor giving me the test results from that test . It's been so horrible and that been in just 2 weeks time! I have kaiser and idk what happens but they sure sucked after this pregnancy


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Trying - I'm glad ur feeling a little better .. Tbh idk what u would have done if I had bought things for max. I hadn't bought anything . I have my 14 month old sons things from when he was a baby that I was going to use to save money . 
It's good that u want to best for a new baby , I belive they deserve to have there own things and own name .. Even though if I do have another boy max will be a middle name as a memorial for him.. :) keep me posted on how ur all doing..


----------



## tryingandhope

I decided the same thing actually! About the middle name! If I had another girl I would name her Hannah Kennedy! I think it's a loving way to remember our angels.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Max i really think thats a good idea too!! :) For us we names our little angel Camelia which means eternally perfect in our first language. I was never a fan of the name but i think it was too perfect to pass up and i like it a lot now. Also there are rose bushes names Camelia so this summer we will be planting one in yard. :) 

How is everyone today?? Any news? Where are people in their cycles etc. Im starting my fertile period today :) im excited!! going to seduce the man tonight ;)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Haha good luck Sally!!! I wish I knew what day I was .. Lost my son 12/20 haven't gotten my af yet so can u even count and where do u start counting ?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats true, and your drs havent been following u very well since from what i remember you saying. Thats such a pain. Can u call and ask for certain medication to start af?? Or maybe try herbs...i heard Corn beets spinach and parsely can help start af...


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Well I'm hoping ill get my bfp first cycle :) but who knows lol . And yes my doctors suck!!


----------



## tryingandhope

I am CD 27, waiting for AF to make her appearance! I feel she's just around the corner....


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Ahhhh got my first af today :.( so sad hoped for a bfp but I guess next month we try again


----------



## tryingandhope

Sorry Max :hugs: here's to February hey? Maybe we can keep in touch for next month? Looks like we'll be around the same cycle day?


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sounds good :) I can use some buddies right now lol.. And yes to feb.. That will be our month then we can be pregnant buddies :)


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies,would love to b a part of this group...We started trying in October 2011...went onto to clomid from march 2012...got my BFP on 1st of july 2012....Was rushed for surgery with an ectopic pregnancy on 12th of july 2012...lost one of my tubes to the ectopic...since it was a major surgery we decided to wait for a while b4 trying again...We started TTC since dec 2012..Jan2013 was my send round round of clomid...today im on cd24...Having backache like af is coming but still have my hopes high for my BFP at the end of this mth.. :)


----------



## ready4family

Max sorry to hear :( I was hoping for that too but I figure my body just wasn't ready yet. Welcome pdx!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Max, im sorry hun af got you. but like u said on the bright side it may bring u some closure, and you can really start ttc ;)


----------



## Carybear

Hi PDX! Welcome!

Max so sorry AF got you...

Tryingandhope... Fx'd you have good news ths month. I have read so many people who felt like AF was coming and they got their BFP!

How are you Sally?

AFM I am still waiting on blood tests... They were taken last Tuesday and as of Friday my doctor had not received them. Yesterday was a holiday and today no one is answering the phone... Uggghhhh here's hoping that they have the results tomorrow.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Good luck Cary:)


----------



## traceyAndLee

hi ladys hows are you all doing?

so About 7pm ill go to sleep coz I cant stay awake, then I cant sleep till about
12/1ish at night I will sleep till 11am.
Then 7pm pops up and im sleepy just about keeping my eyes openi have a 27/28DC at the min im on CD29 /30dont know how many dpo i werent getin anythin on them - anyways As for cramps, they have been mild, lower back is sore but that about it for me, iv been takin b6/b12 and evening primose oil looked them up on the net the b6/b12 can mess my af up by the looks of it so idont know if this is why just have to wait and see how it god from here on out, 

im feeling ill stressing about it keep geting BFN i just what Af or a BFP to come now, i keep ruing the loo to see if there anythin up there (tmi) i put my finger in to see if anythin i had some brown/yello cm but that it nothin more and now nothing at all dry as well and my cervix is low.

well thanks for letin chat about me lol 
hope your all well an get your BFP soon x


----------



## elleff

Hi all, its been 25 days since my mc, and 19 days since the bleeding ended. I think I might have ovulated about 8 days ago (I wasnt temping or using OPKs properly but had loads of cramping on my right side), if thats even possible so soon after a mc!! 
The last few days I've had sore boobs, a couple of cramps and felt sick from time to time and had to go to sleep for 30 minutes after work last night. I'm not holding up much hope though - I remember when I got pregnant before I had loads of cramping and this is no where near as bad as that. I just KNEW I was pregnant then, now I don't have that confidence. I'm going to keep bd'ing though and hope for some light at the end of this dark tunnel. Either a lovely BFP or devastating AF. Although AF will let me know where I am and I can start temping and using opks again.
Good luck everyone, fingers crossed to all of us!! xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cary hope u speak to someone soon!! let us know when u hear something. ;)

Pdxmom Welcome!! 

Elleff uhh i know what you mean. Im hoping its your bfp in a couple of days. Too bad 8 dpo is too early to test. ;) Let us know how it goes. im crossing all fingers for you!


----------



## elleff

Thanks Sally, I don't even know if I am 8dpo for def, maybe I havent even ovulated yet! I'm pretty sure I did but without using opks or temping I can't be sure for definite. I decided after my mc to try again straight away, but wait until (if) I get my first af to start temping again as I didn't think I'd get accurate readings after mc as I was still feeling sick and tired. Now I'm kind of regretting that as I have had no read idea what sort of cycle I'm having!! Hard when you're a control freak over your fertility!!! I'm just hoping for the best and hoping that the cramping I had really was ovulation and we caught it in time. It would be amazing to get another bfp, would never stop me being sad about the baby I've lost but would help me!!


----------



## tryingandhope

Well AF arrived last night! But the good news is I went from a 35 day cycle, to three 29 day cyles to now a 28 day cycle. I think this is my bodys way of letting me know that it's 'back to normal' and ready to go now. Which is my positive spin on this morning of bad cramps and lower back pain haha. Good luck to everyone this month and lots of :dust: to all of you girls!!!!! 
Sally- you're awesome, this was a great thread. Keep up the positive attitude! Hopefully I don't see any of you on here next month, but if I do I'll make sure to stop and chat again!!


----------



## elleff

After a mc when do you ladies count the first day of your cycle (the one before af). I'm not sure whether its the day I started bleeding, the day I offically passed my baby, or the day I stopped bleeding? (I bled for 10 days)??


----------



## ready4family

elleff I would count from the day you started bleeding.


----------



## elleff

ready4family said:


> elleff I would count from the day you started bleeding.

Wow really? That was 28 days ago and I normally have a 29 day cycle, so if I am getting back to normal quickly I could definitely have ovulated already!! I am going to be symptom spotting like mad now!!! Thanks :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying, aww thanks hun thats soo sweet of you to say. And im soo glad your cycles are regulating!! thats amazing. Although i am sad for you that of course the witch made her visit!
Elleff i agree with ready, first day started bleeding. And i understand the self-debate of needing a bfp right away to fill a void that loosing our little ones has caused. Its been 8 months since we lost our with no bfp yet...and its still a struggle. Less intense than the beginning and at certain milestones (ex i NEEDED to have my bfp before first af, then NEEDED bfp before my would have been due date..) but after passing those milestones i realized that there was prob a reason i didnt get my bfp right away. ut now im more at peace with our loss, i feel truly ready. It took me a real long time to get here. Im praying that most of you dont take as long as i did and get your bfp straight away.


----------



## tryingandhope

Sally- 100% agree with you. I am so glad now that I didn't get my bfp in September or October when I 'needed' it. I know now that I was not ready at all for it then (but that's just me). I thought my body was 100% but this changing cycle this month really proves to me that my body wasn't ready to host a guest! DH and I are going to Florida at the end of February and according to FF we're going to be away together during my fertile time at the beginning of March (DH is a long haul truck driver so we struggle with being together during the right time each month) and I feel that this vacation was planned for when it was for a reason, that hopefully that will be the right mix for a bfp.


----------



## elleff

Oh good luck to both of you, Trying, that really does sound like its meant to be! 
Sally that is where I am now, I cannot bare the thought of not being heavily pregnant on my original due date in August! My head cannot comprehend the idea. But I know with time, if I'm not there then I'll accept it.
Can I ask how long it took to get the bfp that you lost? 
I know I'm probably not emotionally ready for another pregnancy because of the worry it will cause me but for us waiting just isn't an option. It's what we want and need right now.
I hate this whole thing it's so cruel :hugs:


----------



## traceyAndLee

AF looks like shes here red cm at the moment will let you know how it goes on now this is odd now the last 4 months iv had 27cd now it's 29cd will have to see how this goes on next cycles go best of luck ladies and thank you for your help and advice xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Elleff, it took us originally 9 months to concieve first time round. (although almost a year without bc before that) this time i cant really count 8 months because i ve been off and on condoms and other antibiotics that create a birth control like effect on my cm. So i cant say its been 8 months completely. But i know at least 5 of those i was expecting a bfp...or at least hoping. lol I guess you can put me in lttc without success..


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I guess I can look at it this way maybe my tattoo artist can do my memorial tattoo now that I got my af and before we start trying again in feb lol


----------



## Carybear

I got my results today. Well... Apparently there was a mistake at the lab and the tests need to be redone. Since I got AF right after the blood tests, I'm not going to bother to repeat them. Eight days of waiting and this is what happened...


----------



## mararose93

Just quick question ladies as I'm confused about this. Can the length of your cycles change after a mc? And when you do measure it from after a mc, ei when you started bleeding or when you finished bleeding? Just trying to work out what's going on with myself at the moment, lol..


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I'm so sorry Cary .. :hugs:They told me my sons didn't work either then called me the next day with the results .. Weird.. Are u sure u don't want to redo it? 

Mara- yes it can change since ur body is still trying to work itself out and u start from the first day u start bleeding :)

Pic of my tattoo sketch / with added birthday under his name :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mararose93

Maxparedesmom said:


> I'm so sorry Cary .. :hugs:They told me my sons didn't work either then called me the next day with the results .. Weird.. Are u sure u don't want to redo it?
> 
> Mara- yes it can change since ur body is still trying to work itself out and u start from the first day u start bleeding :)
> 
> Pic of my tattoo sketch / with added birthday under his name :)

Thanks Max, That sketch looks awesome :) When you going to get it done?


----------



## Carybear

Thanks Max. Yeah, I'm ready to move on. My stomach is swollen and I have blue veins across my breasts and chest. I'm exhausted all the time, and I've been peeing like 10-12 times a day. My last two periods were super short.

I figure that if I'm not pregnant i need to find out what is wrong. So, I head to the drs tomorrow and hopefully she will run tests and maybe do an ultrasound.

Nessaw where ru? How are you doing?


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hopefully next week ... :happydance:I need to get it done Thursday but she says she has Someone and will see if they will switch days .. Crossing my fingers she will switch . If I don't get it now who knows when I'll be able to .. Plus my husband wants to go but he gets off late and he's off Thursdays ...
Ahh first af is pretty painful! This sucks lol I haven't had one in like 2 years!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Keep us posted Cary :) and good luck hopefully its ur bfp!!


----------



## mararose93

Carybear said:


> Thanks Max. Yeah, I'm ready to move on. My stomach is swollen and I have blue veins across my breasts and chest. I'm exhausted all the time, and I've been peeing like 10-12 times a day. My last two periods were super short.
> 
> I figure that if I'm not pregnant i need to find out what is wrong. So, I head to the drs tomorrow and hopefully she will run tests and maybe do an ultrasound.
> 
> Nessaw where ru? How are you doing?

Good Luck!:flower:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck cary! 
Max the sketch is absolutely stunning!! I love it. And i agree first af is soo painful. I wanted to rip out my uterus soo badly!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Thank u Sally :) I get it done this sun I can't wait . I have one for my 15 month old to . I always said if get one for every baby I had so its just a need for me :)


----------



## pdxmom

Maxparedesmom said:


> Thank u Sally :) I get it done this sun I can't wait . I have one for my 15 month old to . I always said if get one for every baby I had so its just a need for me :)

wow waiting to c your tattoo once its done...ill soon post a pic of my tattoo tht i got for my angel...i got it done in september 2012


----------



## Carybear

Beautiful sketch MAX.. Can't wait to see it 

I'm too much of a baby to get a tattoo, but I did make a Christmas ornament for my angel.

Went to the dr today. She ordered a bunch of blood work to see if anything is out of balance. She also ordered hormonal blood wok for around cd21... I'm using OPK's for the first time, trying to pinpoint exactly when I ovulate so I can go 7 days later.

It's cd10 and I noticed ewcm. Yesterday is was like lotion (sorry TMI).


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Lol cary I don't think there Anything that's to much info really lol . We all have that .:) hope all ur results come back as u want them .. I also got some tests to pin point my ovulating this month . When do u start taking them? I don't now much about them yet . 
Thank u pdx I will post a pic when I get it on sun :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Max opk are great. Umm if you have an idea when you usually ovulate i start 5 days earlier. But if you are unsure than start at around cd 10 then every day till you get a postiive. Its also good to remember two things 1) test twice a day, sometimes the surge lasts onle a couple hours so if your testing only once a day you MAY miss it. and 2) make sure not to drink 2 hours before and hold urine for that long to ensure your urine isnt tooo diluted. Good luck!!!


----------



## Carybear

Thanks for the advice Sally. Ok... Cd11 today. I started with the OPK's this morning. The ewcm has increased,but there is a yellow tint to it. I don't have any infections - urine was clear at the drs last night and there is no itching or burning.

The opk had a faint second line on it.. Should I test again tonight?

Will it get darker? I'm such a newbie


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cary, it doesnt always gradually go from light to dark but it usually does. Depends of the concentration of ur urine. If you go to my thread for example (link below) i tested previous evening and test wasnt close to positive and the next day was positive. Id say it is normal that at cd11 u oly have a faint line. Also most women wont detect any lh in their fmu, so u ll have to test your body to see if you are one of those women. For me, it makes no difference. But i still usualyl test with smu U can post your pics here everytime u are in doubt and i ll be glad to help you out. ;)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/899401-my-opk-journey.html

As for me positive opk yesterday and today so i ll be O ing today!! :) Tomorrow the tww begins!! ;) Im hoping this crazy ltttc journey will END!


----------



## Carybear

Sally read through your journal.. It helped a lot. Thanks! Guess ill test when I get home from work tonight and see what happens.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Anytime darling!! good luck!


----------



## Carybear

Max.. I started this morning and got a faint line. But, I have a TON of ewcm - more than I have ever had before so maybe it was the fact that I was using FMU. I plan to test again tonight. I am currently cd11. I should get home around 4:30... So no drinks after 2:30 and no peeing either... :winkwink:

Sally - thanks so much! I'm hoping this is your month! I'm hoping it is all of our months!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I'm only cd 4 weird my af just stoped all of a sudden .. In normally a 4 days af but it was so heavy I thought it would last longer this first time . Maybe it will start up again ? Lol who knows... And I think ill "O" first week of feb or so so ill start around there and
B'd anyways lol. I don't wanna miss it just cuz I can't figure these tests out lol
Cary what's FMU? I'm a new b to all this lol


----------



## Maxparedesmom

To be honest I don't even know what Af stands for other then period lol and bfp I know is pregnant or baby but what are the real meanings? Lol sorry I know <=dork lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Af - Aunt Flow 
BFP- BIG FAT POSITIVE ;)
FMU - First morning Urine 

Hope this helps


----------



## Carybear

I googled some of the abbreviations and saw a post where someone had listed them all...

I had to take a crash course.. I was like... bd what is that  I mean I got the idea from the icon :sex: that usually accompanied it but I was clueless... So when I read that it is baby dancing and that DTD was do the dance, I was like ooh.... Guess I've had to go back to school.

Lol! I feel so informed now 

The most important thing I have learned is that I am not alone. I have wonderful support in the ladies here! Thanks so much


----------



## tryingandhope

Max- my first AF after Kennedy was only a few days as well, then my next AF came only 3 weeks later. Sometimes it takes a little time for things to normal out!


----------



## Topanga053

Tryingandhope, I noticed your Florida ticker and have to ask... where in Florida are you going?? My husband and I are going to Clearwater and Orlando at the end of February!


----------



## Carybear

I'm in Tampa... Very close to Clearwater. Clearwater beach is beautiful! 

Hope you two have a fantastic time


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Haha thank u Sally that did help a lot .. 
Trying - it lied to me lol. It started again.. I think it's just going to play tricks on me for a while this month lol.. 
Cary - yes this is a great sight and helps me a lot as well . Everyone is so nice and helpful :)


----------



## Topanga053

Carybear said:


> I'm in Tampa... Very close to Clearwater. Clearwater beach is beautiful!
> 
> Hope you two have a fantastic time

Thanks Cary! We go down every year to visit my husband's grandmother who lives in Clearwater (we live in Maine), so we've spent quite a bit of time in the Tampa/Clearwater area. We love it!!!


----------



## Carybear

This is the OPK. The one this morning was light but definitely there. The one tonight has a very very very faint line. Not much at all

The one on the right is the morning one. It doesn't show too much in the pic. But it is about half the darkness of the control line.

What would make ewcm have a yellow tint?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cary the tests are definitely on the right track. But like i said, for now don't stress too much about them. Its normal that they don't necessarily get perfectly gradual from now till O once they start getting darker than u should see a steady progression. But so far so good. Also, for the hello tint, could be anything. Mine always gets that way after and before o. I ve had it for years, and my dr said its just some women have more of bacteria down there. (the good kind) so it shows up more. unless you have infection signs don't worry about it. Good luck darling I'm excited to see the progression of your opk 

Max sorry af is being a pain with you! so cruel, i swear the whole period is extremely cruel no matter the circumstances.  Good luck hope it isn't too bad.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

It's gotten better just hoping it will just go away lol.. :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Yay af is gone!!!! Woot ... Now for the fun parts :sex: lol .. How is everyone ?


----------



## elleff

Glad your af is finished! Good luck for this cycle!! 

I have no idea what's going on with me! I think I ovulated 2 weeks ago, stopped bleeding 3 weeks ago and 32 days since mc started. 
I have sore boobs, an achy belly, spotty skin, yet BFN after BFN! 
So either af is coming or I'm pregnant and it's just too early to tell. I have no idea. 
I don't think I'm pregnant though :( 
I don't even know for definite that I have ovulated yet I'm just going on the bad cramps I had on my right side. 
I haven't been temping or anything either, was going to wait for af to start that but the one day I did take my temp (12dpo, or what I think was 12dpo!) it was exactly the same as 12dpo when I got pregnant... 
I hate this whole mysterious thing :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

Max yay for finishing af!!! No bd! and have fun! ;) lol Good luck!

Elleff, i hate the mystery too. The whole not knowing is a real torture. lol I hope for you that an answer comes soon. Im crossing my fingers that these symptoms mean something good. How was everyones weekend?


----------



## Carybear

Thanks so much for all the advice... Still getting quite a bit of ewcm... More than I ever have before...

Here are tests from the last three days... One I did at night the other three were in the morning.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Yay I love it :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Carybear

Wow Max... Looks awesome

Here is my latest OPK



The test line came up before the control line.


----------



## oyinkan

Hello ladies,I enjoyed n was encouraged to join this thread cos am motivated.Am on CD 8 and av started using opk with faint line on T.So am hoping for my O soon.#hugs#


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies,

I would loooooooooooooooove to join:flower: 

we have been TTC for a year and half...finally got my BFP last year July but lost my beanie at only 5weeks..so now we are ready to trying again and give it all our best.:happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Max wow beautiful!

Cary that is positive darling you ll o either today or tomorrow so get on the bd ing train!!! good luck and go catch that eggy!!

And welcome ladies to the group. Glad to have u here. 

Afm, 3 dpo today. my bd pattern isnt as great as id like it to be. Oh was having ltos of trouble this week....so a little frustrated but hoping those little guys got to the egg anyways. ;)


----------



## elleff

Fingers crossed Sally :hugs: its awful when you think you might not have done it on the right day but we do everything we can don't we! 

I have sore boobies today, but still BFN :( 
Had a blood test this morning to check my b12 level and to check for aneamia as I have been sooo tired since my mc. Anyone else take ages to feel 'normal' again? xx


----------



## Topanga053

Ok, stupid question... Cary, how do you put pictures in the text of your message??? I can't figure it out and I'd love to get some feedback from you ladies on my chart!


----------



## MummyWant2be

thank you for the warm welcome :)

how many of you ladies bd in your two weeks wait?


----------



## Carybear

Thanks Sally! We started last night and plan to go through the week! Hoping to catch the eggy 

Hope you get to feeling better Elle! What dpo are you?

I hear so many talk about how they did not BD as much the month they got pregnant. FX'd for a BFP for you Sally!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Elleff what dpo are you? And we do indeed do everything we can, but sometimes life just gets in the way! 

Topanga the easiest way to add pictures to the forum is opening a photobucket account. Then copie the img code and post into the reply and bam photo is there. But for your chart only if your subscribed to FF just go to the section on top that says SHARE and click on get code..copie code for bb forums and add here. Also you can add the code to your sig and we can always follow it with you. 

Mummy we bd regularly, but i have a fairly low libido so i have to say its a lot less in the tww then while waiting to o. ;)

Cary thats great!!! Hoping you can see those two pink lines in two weeks ( or hopefully less) lol !!

AFM i told myself no symptom spotting but at 3dpo im already driving myself nuts. so i figured once a day i ll write it in my journal, what i ve noticed and hopefully that will drive it out of my system! lol


----------



## Carybear

I have a question. I'm supposed to go to get a hormonal panel 7 days after I o. If the OPK was positive today, does that mean I should go next Monday?

I'm glad that they are doing all of this as I would really like answers.

Wish I had a line on a HPT like I had on the OPK 

I'd be in heaven


----------



## sallyhansen76

im unsure, maybe call to ask to make sure. But if its positive today then you will ovulate 24-48 hours after the surge so technically you ll ovulate either today or tomrorow. Mostly depends on when the surge started. if your temping you ll get confirmed crosshairs and know for sure...but call just to be sure what they say.

LOL i know i really wish sometimes those lines were on my hpt....Uhhh i swear the almost 4 months i was preg was the beset of my life!! those lines were amazing to see!


----------



## Topanga053

Carybear said:


> I have a question. I'm supposed to go to get a hormonal panel 7 days after I o. If the OPK was positive today, does that mean I should go next Monday?

Yes, my doctor told me to go 7 days after my first positive OPK.

However, I think Sally's suggestion about watching your temps has merit. I had the same test done last month and went 7 days after my first OPK (I usually have several positives). It showed really low progesterone, which REAAALLLLYYY freaked me out. This month I started temping again and realized that I don't seem to ovulate until after about three days of positives, so I think I got the test done way too early, which would explain the crazy low progesterone!!


----------



## Topanga053

Yay, I did it!! Thanks Sally!!!

Anyway, Cary, you can see what I mean about how it seems that I actually ovulate a couple of days AFTER my first positive test!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f5415/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Chart


----------



## Maxparedesmom

:blush:I b'd' like 10 times in my two week wait lol .. We are highly motivated lol.. Plus we are newly weds so I just use that as an excuse lol.. Still waiting to "O"
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## elleff

sallyhansen76 said:


> Elleff what dpo are you? And we do indeed do everything we can, but sometimes life just gets in the way!
> 
> Topanga the easiest way to add pictures to the forum is opening a photobucket account. Then copie the img code and post into the reply and bam photo is there. But for your chart only if your subscribed to FF just go to the section on top that says SHARE and click on get code..copie code for bb forums and add here. Also you can add the code to your sig and we can always follow it with you.
> 
> Mummy we bd regularly, but i have a fairly low libido so i have to say its a lot less in the tww then while waiting to o. ;)
> 
> Cary thats great!!! Hoping you can see those two pink lines in two weeks ( or hopefully less) lol !!
> 
> AFM i told myself no symptom spotting but at 3dpo im already driving myself nuts. so i figured once a day i ll write it in my journal, what i ve noticed and hopefully that will drive it out of my system! lol

If I ovulated when I THINK I did... I am about 16-17 dpo. Which means I am officially late as my cycle has always been bang on 28 days. However I have not bled since my mc so I just have no idea where I am and decided not to temp until/if I got my first af post mc. I got my first faint bfp at 12dpo in December and just watched it progress into a beautiful dark line over the next week so I think I'd see something by now if I was pregnant again. But then where is af?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Elleff the first cycle after a mc is always bogus. Maybe due to that you O later?? Uhh i really hope that thats the case and that you can get your bfpé ;)


----------



## pdxmom

HI ladies,sorry ive been away for a while but this 2ww is killing so just refrained from reading or writing anything abt it...but cudnt keep myself away for long...i had so much to catch up here..
as for me...af is due on wed...still waiting for anything at all...its not over till i dont c my BFP(whenever tht is) :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Good luck pdx :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Have u tested at all pdx?? Good luck!!


----------



## pdxmom

Yup I did test on Saturday which I think was 14dpo but saw a BFN...not test anymore till I'm not late


----------



## sallyhansen76

Booo i hate BFN!


----------



## Carybear

I had the strangest thing happen last night. I was laying down in bed on my back. I could feel like little gas bubbles rolling up my stomach. It was weird. I didn't have any gas but the bubble were very strange and a little cool too....

Not sure what it was... My husband was like, "Can I feel them.." I was like.. "Ummmm... They're inside of my stomach." So he decided to try and listen. He said it sounded like water running through my stomach. I have never felt that before...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh cary that sounds like a good symptom!! hope its a good sign!! :)


----------



## pdxmom

So i caved and tested with a dollar tree hpt again this afternoon...BFN...now kinda sure tht this mth didnt work for me as today is cd30 and even if i tested in the afternoon it shud have shown....


----------



## sallyhansen76

I know its tough and its such a cliche to hear, but your not out until af shows. even if its just a glimmer of hope at this point....its still there darling. Im rooting for you!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sorry pdx hopefully feb will be all our months ..


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks girls...my doc has said tht if and wen af shows up this mth hes gonna do a hsg dye test to check my tube in feb


----------



## MummyWant2be

I hate seeing those BFN:nope: they make me sooo depressed!


----------



## elleff

pdxmom said:


> So i caved and tested with a dollar tree hpt again this afternoon...BFN...now kinda sure tht this mth didnt work for me as today is cd30 and even if i tested in the afternoon it shud have shown....

Sorry :hugs: I'm in the same boat. 35 days since the first day of my mc and my cycles are normally only 28 days. I just want to know whats going on :(


----------



## ready4family

I'm on CD17 and not sure if I O yet. I ran out of OPK on Sunday but it was still pretty faint. I normally get pressure for a few days leading up to O which I did Fri-Sun, but now the tenderness has moved from my right to left side. Wondering if the left ovary is trying to O if the right one didn't? Usually I O on CD14 or 15. Very odd my body trying to get back to normal after D&C! Baby dust to all of us!!


----------



## Carybear

OPK this morning was positive again. Once again the test line popped up before the control line.

I go to another GP on Friday and an OBGYN next Wednesday. I'm hoping for answers.


----------



## ready4family

Pretty positive I'm O'ing this morning, intense pressure/cramping and EWCM. I pray we caught the eggy!! We BD just 9 hours ago. Praying!!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cary thats a good sign. At least you knwo for sure your fh levels are good!! just keep bding just in vase

Ready thats exciting!! get your bd ing on!! lol


----------



## ready4family

Well this morning is all I'm going to get I'm afraid. :) My DH is weird and doesn't want to "try" so I just have to time it right. If I go for it 2 days in a row, he questions my motives. Weird, I know...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww man...my oh is like that too..doesnt want to try tooo hard.  so i have to be careful


----------



## Topanga053

Hahaha my DH is always like, *sigh* "you're probably ovulating now, aren't you?" One time he complained that I only use him for his :spermy: now! Hahaha! :haha:


----------



## sallyhansen76

hahaha mine too!! lol he feels like a turkey baster he said and no longer a man!


----------



## Topanga053

HAHAHA I love that! I'll have to tell DH. He'll giggle. But seriously, I can't believe that it bothers them. You'd think they'd be flattered!!


----------



## ready4family

I know I don't get it!!! I don't get why any man would mind being used? Right ladies?! hahaha. Nothing wrong with being used, finally the tables turn! ;)


----------



## ready4family

I wouldn't care if DH complained, as long as he obliged. We'd still make it fun!


----------



## Carybear

Got my blood results and everything is normal except my TSH which I already knew was high. I've been on ptu for 9 months and just went off it in December because I was actually changing from hyper to hypo. Now I'm back to hyper but my free t3 and free t4 are normal... So endo says no meds right now 

Anyway she went ahead and did the hormonal panel but I don't know what it means...
They were taken on cd10 my FSH WAS 4.6 my LH was 6.3. My progesterone was .5 and my estradiol was 150.. Anyone know what this means? According to the lab reports everything is within the normal range.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Lol my husband loves to be used lol.. He doesn't mind at all ...


----------



## babybrain3

HI ladies, Im new but I recently had a loss at almost 5 weeks and am TTC #3 with a hubby that travels lots!

weapons this month were B100 complex and soft cup X1. We only hit O-3 and actually I got my +ve OPK tday so assuming I will O tomorrow, if not Im pretty sure I will be out. Not hopefully anyways but thought I could use somewhere to chat with ladies who have been in the same situation as me.


----------



## ready4family

Welcome babybrain! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome Babybrain!!! 

Cary id love to be able to help but i ve absolutely no clue waht all those numbers mean...if its normal range id assume thats something good....so yay! lol

AFM 6dpo and going nuts want to test soo badly. Having good symtoms but could VERY much well be in my head. lol (after over a year of SS i ve concluded most are made up by my frenemy --my brain! lol) 


Anyone have any special plans during v-day?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Also i started a tsting thread. Im a little sad that somehow they managed to dissapear through this mess. i loved them. Please everyone go and put your names!! :) thank you (dont want to look like a complete doofus on it all by myself!) lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/1712483-febuary-testing-thread.html


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies! How is everyone? I'm currently on CD 3, January wasn't apparently our month. BUT FEBRUARY has to be! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Indeed darling!! feb is going to be everyones month!! The month of love!! ;)


----------



## pdxmom

well so now im cd2...i actually happy the 2ww is over and i can just start trying afresh...its so nice to come online and talk to all of u lovelies....makes the cycle go faster...every mth being a countdown :)


----------



## Carybear

Hi baby brain... Hi marks wife welcome 

I was thinking today about getting pregnant... who am i kidding it seems like that is all i ever think about :)... But anyway, I was daydreaming about what it would really be like. I'll be 38 this year and I would so love to be a mom before my birthday in Ocober... If I got my BFP this month I might just have a chance! FX'd that this is all of our month to get BFP's! 

Outside of TTC news.... DH and I went to look at a house for rent tonight. It was in our price range and beautiful. Of course, as we pull up there was another lady there. Turns put she needs a place for her and her son and she is in a nasty divorce. She was crying. So, we decided to let her have it and keep on looking. We don't need a place until march 1st. Sigh.... It really was beautiful...

Of course, it made me realize all that I have...


----------



## markswife10

Hi Carybear :) I was already on here, just hadn't updated, lol! ;) 

Looking like AF is on her way out, woot! I will take vitex again this month and see what happens. 5 more days until the real baby making time starts <3 Feb is going to be the month of BFPs!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Yay for feb and us all getting bfps :)
Cd10 still waiting..... Lol


----------



## elleff

I got af this morning, 37 days after my mc began. I am really sad but on a positive it means my body hasn't taken too long to get back to normal. I have a really achy belly though and it's just a reminder of the torment I had before.
Anyway, 1st of feb and cd1. This is our month!x


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - mind if I join you?
Miscarried early at 6 weeks last week, bleeding has just stopped and we're getting straight back into it - could use some of your positivity!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww that is soo nice of you Cary!!

Elleff sorry af got you. Hope it passes quickly and pain free!

MArkswife happy bding marathon to you ;)

Welcome baby1wanted!! :)


----------



## ready4family

CD20, 3dpo, playing the waiting game..... For me the first 2 weeks fly by compared to now!


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol ready!! i know!! seems i O d before i could even begin to be ready and now im ONLY 7 dpo...seems like an eternity!


----------



## ready4family

It sure does! What's odd is this is the time there's hope that we're pg, but not knowing I guess is why it's so tough.


----------



## Carybear

I am only 4 dpo but it seems like so long ago when I started on cd1... Hoping for a quick tww.. And a BFP 

Lol markswife.... Guess I should stay up on the thread better... FX'd that this is your month


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies...so it cd3 for me today...start my dose of clomid of 50mg today till cd7....im feeling gud abt this mth :)

Cary-gosh tell me abt the 2ww...its the worst...anyways we r all here to keep u company waiting for results :)

Ready...hang in there....its all goin to be gud after the wait :)

Baby1wanted...hi hun...so sorry abt your loss...bad times will pass and there r only happier times ahead...all the best trying and welcome aboard :)

Elleff...gud tht now u know ur body is doin better...u can concentrate more on the gud part which is BD :)....afterall its the mth of love :)

Max...its cool tht all of us say our cd and then all say we r waiting...hahah...every1 on different countdown yet all together :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

soo question .. I'm on cd 13 and my tests are not even showing
A faint line for ovulation. But my app says I should ovulate in 4 days .. Should my test show Something by now? And is it possible to just not ovulate and still get ur af on time? Soo confused lol these tests are going to give me a headache lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yes u can still get af without ovulation. but it is possible it takes a few cycles for ovulation to occur as easily after a mc. So u may just o later, but also the surge could happen rather quickly so the line will only show up a day or so before o.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Thank u .. This is sooo frustrating ..


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya i know it is. 

Well i tested this morning ladies 9 dpo. Figured was worth a shot. Was certain that i saw a line. But when oh woke up an hour later the line had vanished. So I'm guessing i have serious line eye or it was an evap. Im feeling less confident, and like cycle 8 after MC is another bust. Good lord this is cycle 17 all together trying and i still have yet to get my sticky bean. I know I'm supposed to be all confident and stuff...but ....gosh my patience is really being tested!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies :)

Max...sally is right u need not get a line 4 days in advanve u may even see it just 1 day before u o or even on the day of o..the body takes sometime to recoop so give it sometime...all will b gud :)

sally...u hang in there girl...dont lose hope...ITS GOIN TO HAPPEN...we cant say wen but ITS GOIN TO HAPPEN...

AFM...im on cd5 today...alls gud...ive got a stiff neck for the past coupleof weeks...kept thinking tht i slept weird but now starting to wonder if its sth more...huh...lets c


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hey pdx I saw u had a tube removal and was wondering if u would be willing to help out a friend in another thread . She just had a tube removed a week ago and could use some help on some questions if u feel up to it . Her names renaendel the thread is called "ttc after m/c before af.. ... Thanks :)


----------



## pdxmom

Maxparedesmom said:


> Hey pdx I saw u had a tube removal and was wondering if u would be willing to help out a friend in another thread . She just had a tube removed a week ago and could use some help on some questions if u feel up to it . Her names renaendel the thread is called "ttc after m/c before af.. ... Thanks :)

Oh ya of course im glad to help any which way i can...thts y were all here together...ill join the thread and c if i cud b of any help..:flower::flower:


----------



## markswife10

CD 6 here. Waiting on O and time to take OPKs. I had an AWESOME dream the night before last! I dreamed that I was pregnant again and all was going well! <3 I KNOW it was a new pregnancy too because I distinctly remember having to wait until 8 weeks to tell everyone (which is our plans this time given what happened). Eee, I hope it comes true soon! 

Sally, don't lose hope yet. 9 dpo is way early still! <3 it'll happen! :) 

Baby dust everyone! <3


----------



## Topanga053

Sally, I'm 10dpo and got a negative yesterday at 9dpo too. It IS early, so don't lose faith! I had some spotting this morning, so I thought for sure AF would be here within a couple of hours (it usually happens very quickly), but nothing yet, not even a spot, not even when I wipe. I know it's almost certain that AF is just taking her sweet time. It's awful how our bodies tease us!!

And Sally, I know exactly how you feel. We're a little behind you, but we started TTC in late April 2012 and the closer it gets to a year, the sadder I get. It just seems like a long time to have passed with nothing to show for it, but we WILL get there!!!! And then we will look back and this time will seem like it flew by!!!


----------



## Carybear

We've been trying to conceive since July 2010... Yesterday I found out that a friend of ours son who is fifteen just got his fifteen year old girlfriend pregnant. Why is it so easy for some?

I am 7dpo and went for hormonal bloodwork this morning. Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens. I think they're trying to drain me of all blood.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tested again this morning. BFN. of course. Im closing in the 3 year mark of ttc. And Oh is still refusing help...and im going a little nuts. lol I guess i just had lots of hope for this cycle because of the medium which i shouldnt have...but i couldnt help myself!


----------



## Carybear

Don't give up yet Sally! There's always hope. That's the gas that keeps me going... Hope


----------



## Topanga053

Sally, what are your OH's reasons for refusing help? Even if he's not willing to do anything, have you ever seen a doctor about it? I know plenty of LTTC people who got pregnant without (or after!) medical intervention (my parents were REALLY LTTC, got medical help for 2-3 years, gave up, and then conceived me shortly afterwards!), but it never hurts to at least see what's going on!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well he has nerve problems. A back operation cut some nerves that were connected to everything below the belt. Which means he has almost no sensation in the genital region. Which makes ttc EXTREMLY difficult. I wont go into detail on how its done, but its not the regular process. lol. So for him, he feels every other option that dr s could come up with are going to make him feel like lmore of a failure than he already does. Guess its an ego thing. he believes fate will give us a bfp. And since we succeded once, he knows it will happen again without breaking his ego further.


----------



## traceyAndLee

it this a BFP OV test ( CD 7 till 12 the last 2 are CD 13 ) 

https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/20130204_180534_zps629129cc.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

YES!! yes a million times yes!! get bd ing girl!! good luck!


----------



## pdxmom

Oh yess totally....get off here and get busyyyy!!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

thanks girls ill get of an look a lil sexy:blush: for my man xxx:sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy:


----------



## pdxmom

sallyhansen76 said:


> Well he has nerve problems. A back operation cut some nerves that were connected to everything below the belt. Which means he has almost no sensation in the genital region. Which makes ttc EXTREMLY difficult. I wont go into detail on how its done, but its not the regular process. lol. So for him, he feels every other option that dr s could come up with are going to make him feel like lmore of a failure than he already does. Guess its an ego thing. he believes fate will give us a bfp. And since we succeded once, he knows it will happen again without breaking his ego further.

Hey Sally...honey...everyone goes thro alot of turmoil...unfortunately some more than the others...but tht does not mean u shudnt see the light at the end of the tunnel...and im sure just like your husband thinks...if it happened once means it is goin to happen again :) keep the faith :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Carybear said:


> We've been trying to conceive since July 2010... Yesterday I found out that a friend of ours son who is fifteen just got his fifteen year old girlfriend pregnant. Why is it so easy for some?
> 
> I am 7dpo and went for hormonal bloodwork this morning. Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens. I think they're trying to drain me of all blood.

Oh cary i know wat u mean...wen i c these really really youngs girls in their teens pg im like...wat exactly am i doin wrong here....shudnt i b getting better in this with practise....gggeeeezzzzz :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sorry for the bfn Sally :.( ..it will happen on its own
Time .. Even though to use its own time isn't close enough.. 
Tracey- have some fun and good luck :)
Pdx- love that .. Shouldn't we get better lol soo funny. But true lol 
Still waiting on O over here on cd14 and still waiting lol


----------



## pdxmom

Well to update u girls...i have a HSG dye test tomorrow afternoon...wasnt nervous till now...but now suddenly im nervous...As im left with just one tube after my ectopic last yr...tht sucker better b open and working


----------



## Topanga053

sallyhansen76 said:


> Well he has nerve problems. A back operation cut some nerves that were connected to everything below the belt. Which means he has almost no sensation in the genital region. Which makes ttc EXTREMLY difficult. I wont go into detail on how its done, but its not the regular process. lol. So for him, he feels every other option that dr s could come up with are going to make him feel like lmore of a failure than he already does. Guess its an ego thing. he believes fate will give us a bfp. And since we succeded once, he knows it will happen again without breaking his ego further.

That's really tough. How do you feel about that decision?


----------



## sallyhansen76

PDX-haha i love that too, we SHOULD get better with age. I think its hard for me because my little sister IS one of those irresponsible teens. And for some reason i feel betrayed. And im still distancing myself from her pregnancy. Shes 27 weeks now and got preg a month or two after i lost my angel. Grrr wish our eggs were seeminlg so easily knocked up. 
And darling its normal to be stressed, but im sure everything will be fine. Please keep us updated

Max, thank I know that it will happen. But after so much time im having trouble to stay positive every day. I know in a few days ill bounce back (probably when i get af, i ll feel pos about starting a new cycle) usually how it goes. 

TOpanga, it is incredible hard to have such little control over something that has been dominating my life for years. and my mind and heart before that. Patience was fine maybe 10 bfn ago..but now im stuggling at trying to understand Oh s opinions. We started ttc in may 2010 so you can see there are a lot of the time in that that we gave ourselves a break a month or even sometimes mnonths at a time. but im unsure i can still wait now! ...


----------



## traceyAndLee

Ooooh I do I love a good :sex: hehe :blush: just chillin with
Pillow up butt. Girls do I keep testing or is that it for now? Wen will I be in the 2 ww from today or tomorrow or the day after? Xxxxx:sleep:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tomorrow is usually o day...the follwoing will probably be dpo1. But only temping will Gaurantee that


----------



## traceyAndLee

sallyhansen76 said:


> Tomorrow is usually o day...the follwoing will probably be dpo1. But only temping will Gaurantee that

about this temping think do it matter what time of day you do it - as for me im not the best at sleeping and up and down all night long so i cant seem to get going with it:wacko:
but wen i just temp to see what it is its all ways about 36.5/37max :shrug:that just me messing about an seein if anythink happend - all so i dont sleep with PJs on and im by a heater it on the wall but my bed is on the same wall


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya it makes a pretty big difference if its not regular temping. U have to be sleeping steady for a few hours before your temp stabalizes enough. maybe start trying to get a regular sleep pattern for now...maybe you wont ahve to because your already on your way to your bfp ;) but just in case


----------



## pdxmom

traceyAndLee said:


> sallyhansen76 said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is usually o day...the follwoing will probably be dpo1. But only temping will Gaurantee that
> 
> about this temping think do it matter what time of day you do it - as for me im not the best at sleeping and up and down all night long so i cant seem to get going with it:wacko:
> but wen i just temp to see what it is its all ways about 36.5/37max :shrug:that just me messing about an seein if anythink happend - all so i dont sleep with PJs on and im by a heater it on the wall but my bed is on the same wallClick to expand...

Well as sally said i think the day after tomorro will b dpo1 but u shud temp to b sure...temping doesnt really need u to sleep all night....even if uve had a 3-4 hrs of sleep before u getup its shud b fine...just try for the next 2 days to c if u get ur thermal shift...i think its worth a shot...nothing lost...also u can take another opk tomorrow to just c the difference...cos if its much lighter then probably tomorrow is dpo1 :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## markswife10

Sally, sorry about the BFN :( Don't give up yet! (BTW, your cycle of feeling hopeless and then positive when AF shows sounds just like me, lol). 

Baby dust Tracey! Keep up the :sex: ;)

AFM CD 7, not much to report yet. Although my temp was unusually high for pre-O today (first day temping this cycle, usually I start a few days after AF so I can catch my thermal shift). It was 97.58, usually my pre-o temps run from 96.9-97.3 MAYBE 97.4 at the most. I'm assuming just because my blankets were hot (though usually that doesn't affect it). Unless somehow the Vitex is making my temps higher. Who knows. *shrug*


----------



## ready4family

7dpo here... Not much else to report lol. Had some pink CM from 4dpo-6dpo, typical for my cycle. I tend to spot a lot from O day on. We'll see what this weekend brings! I plan on testing Saturday morning which will be 11dpo, if AF hasn't shown by then.


----------



## sallyhansen76

yey!! good luck ready!!!! 

Afm i am 11 dpo tested at 10 dpo...and statistics say that 27% chance its a false negative. So i wont be testing until Thur at 13 dpo again or maybe friday if i chicke out. lol


----------



## ready4family

It's so hard waiting, I know!


----------



## markswife10

Well, my unusually high pre-O temp was obviously not a fluke, because today's was the same and I was NOT hot. Weird. Must be the Vitex raising my pre-o temps. BTW, these temps are above last cycles' cover line. SO weird, in the year and a half I've been temping I've NEVER had a cycle with temps this high before O.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Maybe its a good sign? ;)


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello girls how are we all feeling today?
as for me iv got bad OV pains today so bad :( 

hope your all well xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

WEll thats a good sign at least!! ;)


----------



## ready4family

I get those O pains too and am grateful for that as I know exactly when I O.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Ahhh y do they have to be at work when u get these !!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ready4family

You will O in 12-36 hours it appears :)


----------



## ready4family

My last BFP, I got a positive OPK on a Friday night, had intense pressure on Saturday afternoon and BD that evening. Don't worry that you're at work now :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

yay! max get bding!! and exactly what ready said. Bd tonight and tomorow for good measure.


----------



## Topanga053

Maybe it's the lighting, but does the test line look a little bit lighter than the control line to anyone else??


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Well that's good lol we bD'd last night so we will have to try again tonight :) lol


----------



## Topanga053

Haha that's the spirit! I could be wrong, I just thought I'd mention it in case! Enjoy!! ;-)


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hope I can bd later as this pain is bad. Wen I sit or get up it kills all my low bits


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Top- no idea lol but ill just have fun the next few days lol.. This is the closes to a positive iv gotten so far yesterday it wasn't even a faint line lol


----------



## ready4family

Throwing a baby shower for a friend at work in an hour. I'm excited for her, it took her 18 mths and 3 rounds of clomid to get pg. Sad to think we'd be pg together but I'm happy for her regardless :)


----------



## markswife10

sallyhansen76 said:


> Maybe its a good sign? ;)

I hope so! I know it doesn't mean I'm pregnant because of BFN and AF (which was clotty and normal), but maybe it means my hormones are leveled off and BFP is coming! :) I hope!


----------



## Topanga053

ready4family said:


> Throwing a baby shower for a friend at work in an hour. I'm excited for her, it took her 18 mths and 3 rounds of clomid to get pg. Sad to think we'd be pg together but I'm happy for her regardless :)

I'm always happy for women who have been through that much too. One of my friends has been TTC for a long time and suffered three miscarriages--including a 2nd trimester loss--before finally having her rainbow baby in November. Everytime I see pictures of her baby on Facebook I'm just so excited for her. It's nice when you know that women really deserve it and it gives us hope for the future, you know?

Enjoy the shower! Hopefully it doesn't make you sad at all!


----------



## ready4family

Nope I'm not sad one bit :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

U know I never noticed me ovulating before how the hell did I miss these symptoms before ? Lol I was really not paying any attention I guess lol..


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol i know that after i had my miscarriage that ovulation was more painful. Which apparently is coommon


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Ohh. Lol maybe then. Like Tracey says there's a lot of pressure and my boobs are killing me . I don't remember ever having this problem before .


----------



## sallyhansen76

My boobs where NEVER sore before...now they are always sore in such random times in my cycle. Its rather annoying. lol. But my dr warned me after the mmc that things that this was extremly common


----------



## ready4family

From O day for about 4 days my nipples were SOOOO sensitive! Once I got off BC last January, I had O symptoms.


----------



## markswife10

I have had sore nipples and boobs a lot since the chemical pregnancy in April :p NEVER used to get sore boobs (particularly around O) but I've gotten them at random times in my cycle since April :blush: I had sore boobs around O the cycle I got pregnant in July, too. Weird. And for this reason I can't count on it as a symptom. :blush:


----------



## sallyhansen76

I know i can't count it either. 

well tested this morning ladies, 12dpo with a frer. Af is around the corner. This cycle is officially lost. Crud.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hi girls. How are we all feeling?
As for me it's 1dpo for me woop didnt bd last night was to much pain ooooh well theres always next time good luck all x


----------



## Carybear

Sorry Sally... It will happen and when you hold that lo in your arms it will all be worth it...

AFM I'm heading to the doctors in about an hour...


----------



## ready4family

Sorry Sally... Hugs!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies. Cary good luck. And tracey welcome to the tww!! ;)


----------



## Topanga053

Sorry Sally! AF started yesterday for me, so I'm on CD2 and joining you on a new cycle. ;-)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww thats sucks sorry hun. Af still hasnt showed for me either tomorrow or fri.


----------



## markswife10

So sorry Sally :( 

Good luck at the doctors Cary! 

TONS of baby dust Tracey!!! :) 

AFM, my temp was normal pre-O today! LOL! Crazy temps...


----------



## pdxmom

sallyhansen76 said:


> I know i can't count it either.
> 
> well tested this morning ladies, 12dpo with a frer. Af is around the corner. This cycle is officially lost. Crud.

oh sally dont b sad honey...u will defnitely have your baby very soon...:hugs:


----------



## Carybear

Went to the doctors.. Little bit frustrating because he scheduled an ultrasound for the 25th.. I was hoping he would do one today. But, I do have the slip for an ultrasound from my GP... Scheduling that one today 

The good news is that he is going to work with us on testing. The problem, is that my insurance won't pay for anything that has to do with fertility... But he is willing to do as much as he can with coding that works with insurance too!


----------



## ready4family

8DPO, PMS has totally kicked in and feeling bloated/gassy today. Both symptoms of pg or pms LOL. I am so so moody too! I hate how you are waiting and praying and then have the emotions on top of it. :(


----------



## Carybear

I hear ya! I have been so very moody lately.. This normally would not be the case before AF but after the miscarriage... It has become a pms symptom...


----------



## Topanga053

Ha! I agree. Moodiness has become a standard experience in my house!


----------



## sallyhansen76

LOL my bf cant wait to have kids because after we are done apparently i can take a hormone suppliment to calm mine. lol one minute im giggling next im crying ...like...drs say i have high hormone levels and the fluctuation amkes me...lets say unpredictable. HAHAHA i hate it even more during the tww!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - sorry for being a bit quiet this end, had a nightmare few days. My miscarriage all finished by the end of last week - I'd stopped bleeding and had a negative HPT and was feeling quite positive. Then Saturday what I thought was left over nausea from pregnancy hormones ramped up. To cut a long story short I've spent the last 4 days in hospital on a drip, antibiotics and morphine for some weird stomach infection :-(
Just home this evening and have managed a piece of toast for dinner... off to get a proper night's sleep now but will catch up with the thread tomorrow to see what's been happening - hope you're all ok :flower:


----------



## ready4family

I hope you feel better baby!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Awww baby1 hope things get better for you sweety. Take care of yourself!


----------



## markswife10

Hope you feel better Baby! Sorry you are having a rough go of it :( :hugs:

AFM, temp is in the normal range again today, must have been two flukes. I'm having a bummy day though thinking about how I would have been 31 weeks today with our little one and how we aren't pregnant again yet :( I'm so sick of this TTC journey, I've been at it WAY too long with nothing to show for it but two miscarriages :( I just want a baby!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww markswife, i know how you feel. Gosh it was me feeling this way a day or two ago. It will happen for us i know it. The journey for us isn't as easy as a lot of others, but as God as my witness our blessings will come. And the moment we hold our angel in our arms the whole journey that was hard and terrible will melt away. :) :hugs:


----------



## Carybear

Sorry baby1... Hope you get to feeling better soon...
Marks wife... Keep up the faith, it will happen...

AFM I have a stomach ultrasound to see what is going on with my stomach. I also have a sonogram scheduled for February 25th... My stomach has gotten huge and I no longer have much of a waist... I. Guess my concern is that there is something bad causing my stomach to swell (I look like I am four or five months pregnant)... Just when I think I might be getting answers, I get another wait... Uggghhhh


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hope ur feeling better baby 1 ..
MArks wife .. im sorry ur feeling down .. it happens to us all at one point or another. It will happen it just sucks to have to wait .. this is only my second cycle and I'm already getting
Frustrated .. I don't know how everyone does this long turm and I'm sooo sorry for everyone that does .. I hope everyone gets there bfps this month :) 

i think I'm on my two week Wait now. Geeze what a long week .. I BD'd my butt offf for 7 days straight .. Poor hubby lol he's so tired after work and
Still has more work to do.. Hope We caught the little eggy this month . It's so Anoying
When we only have like 2 days a month to get our bfp's .. Soo not fair lol .. It's a little stressful trying to test for ovulation too .. Then timing the trying Part can be kinda frustrating. Anyone get into an argument with there husbands and just not feel like trying that day?? I almost had this happen on the one day that would matter lol .. I sucked it up and gave in to not being mad lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cary that sounds horrible. I hope they figure out whats wrong quickly!!!
max Good luck dear. And the torturous TWW begins. ;)

AFM I got another faint line this morning on a frer. Im gonna count that as POSITIVE. cant be evaps on 4 different tests and 2 kinds. Just hoping my tests get darker!


----------



## ready4family

I got a faint positive today on a FRER!!!!! Only 10dpo so I'll probably take a digi tomorrow morning, hopefully it shows! I can't believe it! God is GOOD!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

What's FRER mean?


----------



## sallyhansen76

its a kind of test First Response Early Response ;)


----------



## sallyhansen76

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Sal%20Pics/444ab375-6b29-4644-9fe5-f0af91f7476c_zps1da85154.jpg

This is my tweaked version of my morning test


----------



## pdxmom

oh god ladies today startedout to b one of the most frightening days of mylife...so as i have been teeling ull tht i had a normal period on the expected day...and then went in for my hsg test on cd7...today was cd10 and tho i am still bleeding from after the test i decided to take an opk...instantly showed positive...i thought it was quite weird and so just being inquisitive i took a HPT and look...

and im still bleeding...trying franctically to call my drs ofc but the are still closed....


----------



## sallyhansen76

OH no...maybeyour levbels are still super high...Gosh keep us posted


----------



## ready4family

I'll say a prayer for you


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Oh . Thanks Sally .. Sally did u get ur bfp??
Pdx- keep us updated .. Hope all is well


----------



## Carybear

Let us know PDX... Saying a prayer everything is ok

Sally... That line looks promising


----------



## sallyhansen76

IM pretty sure i did! :) 4 test all faint lines! Suppsoe they cant b evap!!


----------



## Carybear

Nope... Not at all.... Looks good


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Congrats ready!!! Hope I get my bfp this month :) we tried extra hard soo hope everyone luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## pdxmom

so doc has asked me to go in and do a blood test today and then again 1 on monday...ill get to know both results only on monday..........OMG........they cant seriously leave me to wonder wats goin on??????????????


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Aww pdx :.( I'm sorry u have to wait . I hope the weekend goes fast for u .. Please let us know how ur doing and if u would like to talk


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Ill say my congrats now :) Congrats Sally!!!


----------



## Carybear

We're here PDX... I know that waiting is tough... But it will speed by and then you will have some answers... Hoping for a few of my own soon..


----------



## Carybear

Sally, thank you for starting this thread... CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You give me hope... Keep the pics coming. Can't wait to see the lines get darker!


----------



## ready4family

I agree with everyone Sally, I love this thread!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww pdx we are ALL here for you!! 

Thank you everyone for the congrads AND the compliments. I am just glad this thread was able to group such a wonderful group of women all together xxx


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Sally and Ready!!!! and pdx, how crazy! I hope everything is OK! :hugs:


----------



## Carybear

CONGRATULATIONS READY!!!!! I don't know how I missed your post.... FX'd for a happy and healthy nine months


----------



## ready4family

Thank you SO much Cary!!! The few people I've told tell me to not be too excited, be cautious etc (since my loss) and I don't care what they say! I'm going to be happily pregnant until otherwise proven! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Exactly thats the spirit READY! thats what this thread is for!!!

PUPO! definately not called that for nothing!!! ;) Besides if u see it and it was on more thhan one test you are darling you def are.!


----------



## Carybear

I tell my students all the time.... Don't let your past determine your future! That is a great message for anyone! When I get my BFP, I'm going to enjoy it! I don't want to spend nine months thinking about what could go wrong... No siree... I'm going to spend that time thinking about the baby or babies  I will hold in my arms


----------



## sallyhansen76

Exactly! Well said Cary! ;)


----------



## ready4family

That's exactly how I feel! My sister told me "but it's still soooo early, I'm worried about you!", why the Heck are you worried about me, I'm pregnant! and she said she just doesn't want me going through what I did last time (a horrible rollercoaster ending in MC-blood draws twice a week, ultrasounds weekly etc...), and I told her well if that happens again, it happens, I can't stop a miscarriage. And I have to keep trying to get my rainbow! I think what she worries about is that I get so excited, but we'll see that she understands the feeling when she has a child. The moment you find out you're expecting, you fall in love!


----------



## Carybear

That gave me goosebumps ready.... I couldn't agree more


----------



## ready4family

Thanks :) It's sooo true, she just doesn't understand. All of a sudden, everything changes, you know?! and regardless of a past loss, you immediately fall head over heels. I have decided though, no dr appt until 8 weeks. I have an u/s schedule for 2/21to follow up on an ovarian cyst, I'll just push it out a few weeks so I'm 8 weeks by the time I get it. The last thing I want to see is an empty sac like last time. And absolutely NO blood draws, it doesn't change the inevitable, and I'd rather be happily pregnant and crushed all at once, then draw it out for weeks.


----------



## pdxmom

In all my madness im sorry tht ive not yet congratulated both u girl...SO here goes...CONGRATULATIONS!!! and im sure this is both of your sticky beans...all will b well...sending positive vibes your way and alil prayer :)


----------



## ready4family

Thank you so much pdx!


----------



## traceyAndLee

CONGRATULATIONS to thos who got there :BFP: YAY


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Argh I hate the 2 week wait!!! Soo want my bfp!! Lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you everyone. 

Max the tww is long but it ll go by faster than u initially thought. Im crossing everything for you!! good luck everyone. :dust:


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies, I'm SAD to say I woke up at 4am bleeding heavily, so I guess I'm experiencing my first (and hopefully last) chemical pregnancy. it's really dark like when I miscarried too and my symptoms seem to have disappeared overnight. I'm CRUSHED. :( 
I'm feeling pretty lost right now....


----------



## markswife10

ready4family said:


> Hey ladies, I'm SAD to say I woke up at 4am bleeding heavily, so I guess I'm experiencing my first (and hopefully last) chemical pregnancy. it's really dark like when I miscarried too and my symptoms seem to have disappeared overnight. I'm CRUSHED. :(
> I'm feeling pretty lost right now....

Oh Ready I am so so sooo sorry :( :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

awww ready huge hugs darling ..im zoo sorry dear


----------



## Carybear

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you ready.... You are in my prayers...


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Weird day!!! On 4dpo and my husbands paster walkes up to me and says are u pregnant ??and I'm like umm I might be and he's like I feel like u are lol.... Weird!!!! Then no joke an hour later my brother texts me saying soo we getting a girl yet???out of no where!!! What's the chances of that lol ....hoping this I'd my month too :)


----------



## oyinkan

So sorry ready
Max,I pray so amen


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww max, that is an amazing day. I pray that everyone is right and that yourbfp is just around the corner darling!


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone...

Max... I had three people have dreams that I was pregnant not long before I found out that I was... Sometimes people just have a sense... FX'd for you..

Sally, how's the line?

AFM I have a stomach us this afternoon... Hoping I get a few answers on why my stomach is getting so big. I definitely have many symptoms, with severe heartburn being the worst... It started at 12 dpo.. I am 14 dpo today and just too chicken to take a test. AF should be here Thursday or Friday if I'm not. I will wait until then.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hey girls, how're you?
I am currently 2ww, 6dpo, been keeping myself busy up until now (World of Warcraft ;D),

Been experiencing these symptoms 

Really sudden sharp pain, had one that shot right up inside my lady bits too (sorry tmi) i have had terrible heartburn and loads of wind,

I'm aware that it may just be in my head but can anyone relate to this?
(took a pregnancy test, came out negative which I had my suspicions of because it was way too early to be testing anyway.)

Hope you're all doing well,
Best of luck!
Baby dust to all,
Tracey x


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Thanks :) I'm about 80% ill get my bfp next week . I too have been having
Symptoms I had while pregnant .. Gas,gums bleed (usual for me while pregnant ) sore boobs .. So we will see next week or soo


----------



## sallyhansen76

ohhh i am really hopeful for you guys. Hope this is it. :) 

AFM i have to be honest im going absolutely bat shit crazy. lol my tests arent progressing very well...and wiht a loss under my belt...its not offering any confidence. U can check the pictures on my opk journey to see the difference. Im now 2 days late (of the latest i ve ever had in 2 years) im nauseas and sore boobs and exhausted..so whya rent my tests getting clearer you still haev to squint to see the bfp


----------



## pdxmom

sallyhansen76 said:


> ohhh i am really hopeful for you guys. Hope this is it. :)
> 
> AFM i have to be honest im going absolutely bat shit crazy. lol my tests arent progressing very well...and wiht a loss under my belt...its not offering any confidence. U can check the pictures on my opk journey to see the difference. Im now 2 days late (of the latest i ve ever had in 2 years) im nauseas and sore boobs and exhausted..so whya rent my tests getting clearer you still haev to squint to see the bfp

Hey sally...dont b sad...as long as u still c the line just belive tht its all gud...if ur already 2 days late mayb u can call yoru dr and ask for a blood test then...at least tht way ull b taken our of this misery of driving yourself crazy..:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

I called they wont scheduale a blood test. but they gave my my first appointment at 9 weeks. and my first ultrasound..so im assuming if the test is good enough for them...i ll assume it is good enough for me too.


----------



## Topanga053

You know, the more I'm on the board, the more grateful I am for my own doctor. I can't believe how reluctant some doctors are to do simple tests for women, especially ones who have previously miscarried and are scared!

Sally, if I were you, I'd call back and explain that you're worried about the lines not getting darker and want a blood test for confirmation that your hormone levels are rising properly. I'm sure everything is fine, but why make you wait for 9 weeks if you're nervous!? That is of course if you want to do it! I know the extra tests can just add more pressure sometimes. But if you do want the test done, I would keep pushing until they do it!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks darling. 

I started my af this morning, started spotting alst night. Huge clots, cramps and heavy blood. Im going to say my angel is lost.


----------



## Carybear

So sorry Sally...:hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Aww Sally I'm soo sorry :cry:


----------



## oyinkan

Sally,sorry dearie:hugs:


----------



## Topanga053

Oh Sally, my heart is breaking for you. :hugs: I am so sorry. Let me know if there's anything I can do. :kiss:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you darling thats soo sweet. 

I had a good cry this morning...but now i am going to go get back on the horse. Go get my weapons for a new cycle and a new BFP ;)


----------



## traceyAndLee

Awww Sally so sorry hun xxx hugs xxx


----------



## markswife10

So sorry Sally :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

AFM, I made our infertility consultation appointment yesterday so we can get a referral to an RE and hopefully get the ball rolling. This month marks 6 months since the miscarriage and it has been over 2 years since I quit BC and will be 2 years in April since we quit preventing completely. Hopefully we can get some answers and get our sticky BFP! <3


----------



## ready4family

:hugs: Sally I'm SOOOO sorry :cry:


----------



## pdxmom

:hug: for u sally...be strong..


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, thanks for all your support and sorry it's taken me a few days to get back - have been catching up on the week of sleep I lost! Am much better now and well back on the TTC bandwagon - BDing every other day religiously and will test at the end of the month if no sign of AF.

Readyforfamily - said it in another thread but will say it again - I am so so sorry
And Sally as well - gutted for you both and sending lots of hugs :hugs:

Pdx what happened with you in the end - did you get more tests done?

And carybear - how did your trip to the doctors go?

Max - wow that's weird that people are asking if you're pregnant, hoping it's a good sign - when are you going to test?

How is everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies, but im feeling postive today. I ve got omegas lots of water ginseng and royal jelly opks and temping this cycle (which i hadnt for a few cycles now) and OH is on ginseng and folic acid so we are hoping this mix is going to be a winner ;) (its how we got our first bfp so heres to hoping)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Baby 1 I test on sat:) glad ur feeling better 
Baby dust to u Sally ..


----------



## Carybear

Am calling the dr today to find out about the us...

POAS this morning and saw the faintest of lines.. Don't have the usual big zit I get before AF... Am dry which is unusual for me right before AF... Will try again on Saturday.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohhh good lucky CARY!!


----------



## Carybear

Thanks


----------



## markswife10

Good luck Cary!!!!

AFM, +OPK yesterday and VERY +OPK today! <3 Let's hope we made a Valentine's baby! <3


----------



## Carybear

FX'd for ya Marks wife


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Ahh it fri Tom and I'm supose to test sat or sun .. Is it bad if I'm not excited to test? Lol.. I'm afraid it will be bfn even though I either have the flu or I'm pregnant cuz I'm already feeling funny in the morning when I wake up


----------



## Carybear

U/S was normal... Nothing wrong... Thank The Lord....

My test this morning was weird... Still very light but a double line instead of a thick single one...


----------



## Carybear

Yesterday's test


----------



## sallyhansen76

Markswife Catch that eggy! :sperm: go go go

Max good luck dear keep us posted 

Cary i already answered you in other thread, but let us know if you do take another test!! Im positive i see it in the first pic!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

So what's the soonest everyone has tested and got there bfps? I'm worried to is to soon maybe wait till mon .. Mon will be 11dpo .. I soo don't want to get a bfn lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

My first bfp was @ 9 -10 dpo. :D and 2ndtime was 13 dpo


----------



## traceyAndLee

i got a BFN today 11dpo some spoting (red) but nothin now - got AF feelings bbs are ok nothin goin on with them just my back and lower belly 

good luck girls :)
Tracey xx


----------



## Topanga053

So sorry, Tracey. :-(

Afm, got hubby's semen analysis back today and everything is normal. As my doctor put it, he has "PLENTY" of motile sperm! :haha: So excited!! Great to have one less thing to worry about!


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hi girls how are we all? 
Im not feeling well full of cold one day to go before af I did a test today bfn. 
Best of luck girls x


----------



## traceyAndLee

Full on cold not happy girl :( - to test or not to test?


----------



## traceyAndLee

I did it i tested :( bfn


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww sorry tracy. How many dpo are you now^


----------



## traceyAndLee

sallyhansen76 said:


> Aww sorry tracy. How many dpo are you now^

12dpo so af can come from today or tomorrw now - just have to wait and see - not feeling to good full of cold so goin to pig out with some nice pie and some sleep :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

im sorry your cold is getting the ebst of you. Take care and rest up!


----------



## elleff

Sally I'm so sorry, I just read about your chemical :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww thanks darling. blood test confirmed my HCG levels are are back to zero so this cycle should be affected as little as possible. Hoping that comes true. Im feeling rather positive. Just hoping this works out as planned. im coming up on 3 years off an on trying and im getting SOOOOO tired of this wait. its ridicoulous!


----------



## baby1wanted

Maxparedesmom said:


> So what's the soonest everyone has tested and got there bfps? I'm worried to is to soon maybe wait till mon .. Mon will be 11dpo .. I soo don't want to get a bfn lol

Ooh have you tested Max? - fx'd for you!



Topanga053 said:


> So sorry, Tracey. :-(
> 
> Afm, got hubby's semen analysis back today and everything is normal. As my doctor put it, he has "PLENTY" of motile sperm! :haha: So excited!! Great to have one less thing to worry about!

Great news - get to it lady!



traceyAndLee said:


> sallyhansen76 said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry tracy. How many dpo are you now^
> 
> 12dpo so af can come from today or tomorrw now - just have to wait and see - not feeling to good full of cold so goin to pig out with some nice pie and some sleep :)Click to expand...

Sorry Tracey - sending you hugs :hugs: Hope you're feeling better very soon. You never know 12dpo may be too early, if not I hope AF arrives soon so you can get onto the next cycle. I alwats try to view AF as potentially the first week of my next pregnancy!



sallyhansen76 said:


> Aww thanks darling. blood test confirmed my HCG levels are are back to zero so this cycle should be affected as little as possible. Hoping that comes true. Im feeling rather positive. Just hoping this works out as planned. im coming up on 3 years off an on trying and im getting SOOOOO tired of this wait. its ridicoulous!

Bless you Sally you do so well to keep positive - you're an inspiration. Really hoping you get your rainbow soon :hugs:

Cary any news from your end? Hope you're ok

AFM just keeping BDing! :winkwink: I'm planning to test in 10 days if AF doesn't arrive, that'll be 5 weeks since the mc so just to check more than anything. I don't temp or OPK but by pain and EWCM I think I may have ovulated last week...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww hun. That is soo sweet. Thank you that is very kind of you to say. and good luck! crossing my fingers for you!

Topanga! that is great news! 

Tracey i agree with baby1 it may be too early. ;)

Cary we are waiting for another test pic!! :)


----------



## Topanga053

I second baby1! Sally, you really are an inspiration in positivity! Thanks girl! :hugs:


----------



## traceyAndLee

got some spoting goin on at the mo AF is goin to get me tonight


----------



## sallyhansen76

aww tracey sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies! Hoping to join this group. AF showed today, so I am onto my second cycle post D&C. 

I am looking at the silver lining in that my body returned to normal after my D&C, I ovulated (or got a +opk) at CD14/15 and my cycle was a 29 day cycle, which is normal. I plan on temping this cycle.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome! and that is good news that your cycles are already back on track. Thats a great step in the right direcion. ;) Good luck!


----------



## markswife10

Any updates Max and Cary?? 

Sally, so sorry about your angel baby :( <3 :hugs:

AFM, 4 DPO... waiting once again.


----------



## markswife10

Welcome aknqtpie! Sorry about AF :( but I'm glad your cycles are getting back on track :) <3 Hopefully this cycle will be it for you! <3


----------



## markswife10

Sorry about AF Tracey :( :hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sorry I havnt been on I was really sick :.( af got Me.. I had the flu!! Got af 3 days early . Idk what's going on .. Getting frustrated.. I'm not good at waiting, I normally get pregnant the first time we had tried so I'm not use to this... Guess we have to try again next
Month .,


----------



## traceyAndLee

Still no sign of af just some brown cm. still full of flu and bfn boobs are a lil tender but only wen I poke them ha.

Hope your all well and good luck x


----------



## baby1wanted

aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies! Hoping to join this group. AF showed today, so I am onto my second cycle post D&C.
> 
> I am looking at the silver lining in that my body returned to normal after my D&C, I ovulated (or got a +opk) at CD14/15 and my cycle was a 29 day cycle, which is normal. I plan on temping this cycle.

Hey you how are you doing?! Nice to have you over here though sad obviously that we both ended up having losses. I know you really wanted a BFP but you're right - it is great news that your cycles are right back on track. Spotted what you said about grapefruit juice in your journal - I think it is just one glass a day. Oh and any cough syrup that contains either robitussin or guanfensin (think that's how they're spelt!) are supposed to help too :hugs:



markswife10 said:


> Any updates Max and Cary??
> 
> Sally, so sorry about your angel baby :( <3 :hugs:
> 
> AFM, 4 DPO... waiting once again.

Good luck markswife, I think I'm around 4dpo too so FX'd for both of us!


----------



## baby1wanted

Maxparedesmom said:


> Sorry I havnt been on I was really sick :.( af got Me.. I had the flu!! Got af 3 days early . Idk what's going on .. Getting frustrated.. I'm not good at waiting, I normally get pregnant the first time we had tried so I'm not use to this... Guess we have to try again next
> Month .,

Sorry AF got you hun. Glass of wine and chocolate is my cure for the AF blues! Fx'd for you this cycle :hugs:



traceyAndLee said:


> Still no sign of af just some brown cm. still full of flu and bfn boobs are a lil tender but only wen I poke them ha.
> 
> Hope your all well and good luck x

Well you're not out until she's here! Are you sure of when you ovulated? :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Baby1 - I am going to just stick with Grapefruit juice.. I think cough syrup takes it to a whole nother level, and I am not there yet.. haha.


----------



## baby1wanted

Fair enough! :haha:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Max, sorry Af got you love. Stay strong. Treat yourself a litlte and hop on to a new cycle resulting in a bfp ;)


----------



## traceyAndLee

traceyAndLee said:


> Still no sign of af just some brown cm. still full of flu and bfn boobs are a lil tender but only wen I poke them ha.
> 
> Hope your all well and good luck x

Well you're not out until she's here! Are you sure of when you ovulated? :hugs:[/QUOTE]

yep as i got the pics on here some were to show - was on CD13 - its now 6am and still nothin just have to see how the day come out she may show her face


----------



## traceyAndLee

AF got me today girls - still full of cold look like my CD are going to be the new 29 as for the last tow muths my CD have bin 29 

hope your all well and best of luck girls x


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry AF got you Tracy. 

Baby1 - I decided no to the grapefruit juice.. I realized I don't like it lol.


----------



## anchor08

aknqtpie said:


> Baby1 - I decided no to the grapefruit juice.. I realized I don't like it lol.

LOL! Then don't! :) There's so much we can't control, no reason to make yourself do something like that. 

I don't think I've posted on this thread before, but I've chatted with a lot of you in other threads and it's been great to share the highs and lows. 

Quick version of my story: married 7 years to my high school sweetheart (we're both 30), TTC since Aug. 2012, BFP in Nov. 12, m/c at 9.5 weeks (blighted ovum, started m/c naturally, then medically managed to speed it along). Started ttc again right away, bfn before the first AF, now on CD13 of the first "real" cycle. 

Really hoping for this month, but husband is sick and not able to do much, which is driving me absolutely crazy (I know, very sympathetic I am!). I'm temping, so we'll see in the next few days how we did...and then wait...and wait...always waiting for something!


----------



## aknqtpie

Anchor - Our stories are quite similar, I started TTC in June, got my BFP in August, and my blighted ovum was discovered at 9 weeks, we tried to medically manage it, but it didn't work, and it took 3 months for my docs to finally have me get a D&C... (in Jan). I am on my 2nd cycle as well. Started temping again this AM.

Anchor - You should put a link to your chart in your sig, so we can stalk :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cary where are you?? Any news on the test6


----------



## anchor08

aknqtpie said:


> Anchor - Our stories are quite similar, I started TTC in June, got my BFP in August, and my blighted ovum was discovered at 9 weeks, we tried to medically manage it, but it didn't work, and it took 3 months for my docs to finally have me get a D&C... (in Jan). I am on my 2nd cycle as well. Started temping again this AM.
> 
> Anchor - You should put a link to your chart in your sig, so we can stalk :)

Wow, that is very similar except for you having to wait 3 months -- that's crazy and I'm so sorry! My doctor offered for me to go in for D&C that same day when I had the u/s and was diagnosed, but he let me wait from Thursday until Monday to try medical management, and thankfully it worked. He definitely didn't want anything to sit around in there.

I'll see if I can figure out the chart link thing, I love chart stalking too! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

If you need help anchor i could prob help you through getting it linked to your sig

Just PM me ;)


----------



## anchor08

Should be working now...


----------



## aknqtpie

I see it!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi gals,
Im confused and need your help....So early this mth i found out i am preg but its not a viable pregnancy...my dr expected my levels to go down naturally ass they were really low at 35 wen we discovered the pregnancy...after 2 weeks of waiting for the levels to go down they r still fluctuating between 20 and 40...my doc now thinks he shud give me a metho shot on monday if my levels dont fall considerably...th confusion here is tht im not really happy abt having to wait for 3 mths to ttc after the shot...so im wondering whether i shud speak to my doc abt a d&c...im sure tht a d&c is more traumatic on the body but ive read tht u dont have to wait to ttc after having done it...wat do u girls think...shud i ask him for a d&c or just suck it up and do a metho shot and wait for another 3 mths to try???


----------



## aknqtpie

How far along were you when they discovered it wasn't viable? 

I would ask him if there are any other options. I know you can medically "induce" the miscarriage by using Cytotec, that is what I initially did, but ended up having to get a D&C. There is also NO harm in going to another doctor to get a second opinion before going through with it. (I am assuming you are in the US and are able to go to a different doctor).

However, if you do have to get the metho shot, from what I have heard, it is very important to wait the 3 months, because the metho can cause birth defects. 

I hope you get better news, or other options.


----------



## pdxmom

aknqtpie...thanks will surely ask him abt the med u mentioned...i do have the option of seeking a second opinion...its just tht i feel so comfortable with my present dr and trust him to do wats best for me...thts the reason y im hesistant to take a second opinion...i know it sounds wierd to b emotional abt your dr.. 
as for finding out how far along i was...honestly theres no way to tell..fyi im just copy pasting a post of mine tht i did on another thread...if u go thro it ull c wat exactly happened...its complicated and ive never really heard or read a case like this....huh...so here it is...
So we 'tried' last mth...i know i ovulated as i had a progestrone drawn on cd25 and came back 16 so i knew i had ovulated...took a couple of hpts but all negative...AF showed up on the exact day and time she was expected...took an hpt even in the morning she came still negative...i was upset for a bit but then i was fine thinking ah well its valentines mth...well get caught this mth and was really looking forward to our trip to san diego in the valentines week..so cd3 af was all over and dh and me did some bding...all gud till ard cd6 wen i started spotting brownish/redish stuff in the evening after ard an hr of cramping...i called my doc the next morning as i was scheduled to do an HSG dye test ( its the test where they insert some dye into your uterus which goes thro your fallopian tubes to c if its open or if there r any blokages) the nurse asked my doc and told me tht alil bit of spotting is just fine to in for the test...so i did...was thrilled tht the one tube i have is all clear and gud to go...was still spotting...spotting got a wee bit heavier from cd8...come cd10 it was still there...but i thought ill just take an ovulation test to c if i can try this mth again or is the ovulation being affected by the test...got an instinct positive on the opk which really bewildered me...just of of curiosity itook a HPT and lo and behold BFP...i couldnt believe my eyes...i was shaking while i showed dh the stick...frantically called in tomy drs ofc and told him wat was goin on...he asked me to go in for some blood work which i did...he called back later in the afternoon with the results saying tht i was pregnant but with very low levels and was also suprised tht the hpt cud detect the pregnancy....my hcg level was at 35 and progestrone was at 3.2.....Well obviously i didnt know wat to say...he said mayb i had got pregnant after wen i thought i had my period which cud only b cd3 cos we hadnt done anything after tht....the other option he gave was tht he said tht probably the levels r goin back down...which is im losing the pregnancy which didnt even make sense toh i cos i have alread finished my period and i shudnt have got a period if my progestrone wasnt all the way down...so now here i am in limbo waiting for tomorrow to go in and get blood draws again to c the difference in results...dont know wat to expect...dont know wat to feel..was telling dh tht we r probaby the only ppl who r so strssed the day we found out we r pregnant...Well then the tests next day revealed tht my levels had gone to down to hcg25 and progestrone 1.8 so my doc told me it wasnt a viable pregnancy...i was obviously sad but honestly releaved to at least know wat was goin on....its been 10 days since these tests now and my levels still havent gone down completely and its keeps fluctualting between 25 and 40...my doc has now asked me to go in for yet another blood draw tomorrow and then if they levels havent fallen considrabley then hes thinking of giving me a metho shot..im not too excited abt this shot as ive read tht we will have to wait to try again for at least 3 mths which sucks...


----------



## aknqtpie

So it sounds like you weren't very far along, so you may not do the cytotec. 

He might be concerned that it is ectopic, since you had a prior ectopic pregnancy. That may be what is going on, and if that is the case, then 3 months of not TTC to make sure you can TTC again is a good thing :) 

I would really just sit down and talk with your doctor.. hopefully he can explain more to you on why he wants to go that route.


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks hun...tht really helped...ive been reading too and i also was thinking on the same line as ive had a previous ectopic and he maybe suspecting the same again...and i really dont want to have to do the shot after a d&c if its then relaisedtht it was an ecotpic and the dc didnt help in removing it...


----------



## baby1wanted

traceyAndLee said:


> AF got me today girls - still full of cold look like my CD are going to be the new 29 as for the last tow muths my CD have bin 29
> 
> hope your all well and best of luck girls x

Sorry hun, that's rubbish. Hope you've treated yourself a bit to cheer you up :hugs:



aknqtpie said:


> Sorry AF got you Tracy.
> 
> Baby1 - I decided no to the grapefruit juice.. I realized I don't like it lol.

Ha ha I didn't like to say it but grapefruit juice is possibly the most disgusting thing I have ever tasted! DH loves it so we always have it in but the only way I can take it is if it's significantly disguised in a cocktail :winkwink:



anchor08 said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Baby1 - I decided no to the grapefruit juice.. I realized I don't like it lol.
> 
> LOL! Then don't! :) There's so much we can't control, no reason to make yourself do something like that.
> 
> I don't think I've posted on this thread before, but I've chatted with a lot of you in other threads and it's been great to share the highs and lows.
> 
> Quick version of my story: married 7 years to my high school sweetheart (we're both 30), TTC since Aug. 2012, BFP in Nov. 12, m/c at 9.5 weeks (blighted ovum, started m/c naturally, then medically managed to speed it along). Started ttc again right away, bfn before the first AF, now on CD13 of the first "real" cycle.
> 
> Really hoping for this month, but husband is sick and not able to do much, which is driving me absolutely crazy (I know, very sympathetic I am!). I'm temping, so we'll see in the next few days how we did...and then wait...and wait...always waiting for something!Click to expand...

Welcome anchor and Fx'd for you :hugs:



pdxmom said:


> Thanks hun...tht really helped...ive been reading too and i also was thinking on the same line as ive had a previous ectopic and he maybe suspecting the same again...and i really dont want to have to do the shot after a d&c if its then relaisedtht it was an ecotpic and the dc didnt help in removing it...

Sorry for your loss :hugs: Can't really offer any advice as I miscarried naturally. Guess the only thing I would say is if there's any chance of ectopic take the metho over risking losing your other tube. Which I think is what you're thinking anyway. Really hope everything is ok for you :hugs:

AFM I think I may be about 8dpo. Plan to test next Sat if AF hasn't arrived. Have bloating and sore bbs - in fact I feel exactly the same as I did at this stage of the cycle where I got pregnant but trying not to read too much into it, am well aware the hormones must be all over the place after the mc so don't want to build myself up over nothing. 

Hoping Cary's ok :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd baby1!! I can't wait for you to test!


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek I know!


----------



## baby1wanted

Well I hope I'm not going to get disappointed here....

Today is CD31 if you count the first day of the mc as CD1.
CD31 of my BFP cycle I had implantation bleeding - pink/red spotting for a few hours only when I wiped on the tissue (sorry TMI!)
Today I've had exactly the same. 
Now desperately trying not to get my hopes up too much as I'm well aware it could just be AF showing herself early - I guess I'll know in a few days!

Will still test Sat (CD 36) if no AF. Last cycle I got a BFP on CD35.
Interestingly though the cycle days are the same I think the dpo is different (although I can't be sure as I don't temp / OPK)
Last cycle the IB occurred at 12/13 dpo. I have wondered whether the late implantation may have been something to do with why I miscarried.
If the spotting today is IB then it's at more like 9dpo which I'd be a lot happier with. Hope that makes sense!

Eek I'm going to find this week hard to get through! Desperately hoping I don't wake up to AF in the morning, wish me luck!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck darling!!


----------



## pdxmom

baby1wanted said:


> Well I hope I'm not going to get disappointed here....
> 
> Today is CD31 if you count the first day of the mc as CD1.
> CD31 of my BFP cycle I had implantation bleeding - pink/red spotting for a few hours only when I wiped on the tissue (sorry TMI!)
> Today I've had exactly the same.
> Now desperately trying not to get my hopes up too much as I'm well aware it could just be AF showing herself early - I guess I'll know in a few days!
> 
> Will still test Sat (CD 36) if no AF. Last cycle I got a BFP on CD35.
> Interestingly though the cycle days are the same I think the dpo is different (although I can't be sure as I don't temp / OPK)
> Last cycle the IB occurred at 12/13 dpo. I have wondered whether the late implantation may have been something to do with why I miscarried.
> If the spotting today is IB then it's at more like 9dpo which I'd be a lot happier with. Hope that makes sense!
> 
> Eek I'm going to find this week hard to get through! Desperately hoping I don't wake up to AF in the morning, wish me luck!

all the best honey...nothing sounds bad abt wat uve said...so i guess its all gud :thumbup:


----------



## aknqtpie

Baby - I hope that it is IB! I have read somewhere that the later you implant, the more at risk you are for m/c, so that could have been the case. But I wouldn't fret too much. Looking forward to you testing!!! 

Pdx - Did you go to the doctor today?


----------



## pdxmom

aknqtpie said:


> Baby - I hope that it is IB! I have read somewhere that the later you implant, the more at risk you are for m/c, so that could have been the case. But I wouldn't fret too much. Looking forward to you testing!!!
> 
> Pdx - Did you go to the doctor today?

goin in a couple of hrs...will update later in the eve...did do bloodwork this mornin tho...lets c...i hope magic has happened and my numbers drop naturally...[-o&lt;


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd!!!

Are you in portland?


----------



## pdxmom

aknqtpie said:


> Fx'd!!!
> 
> Are you in portland?

Yes I am..Portland oregon


----------



## aknqtpie

Nice! I have only been through there a few times, but love it. So pretty!! 

I go down to Seattle more.


----------



## pdxmom

Ok ladies,just got bak from the dr...got the damn shot...uuugghh!!!
Well fyi i may notb very active for sometime..im sure ull understand...ill still log in to motivate u gurls as much as i can...i but i sure dont want to c any of u here(obviously in a gud way ) wen im back being active 12 weeks from now.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry about the shot. We look forward to you coming back soon!


----------



## baby1wanted

AF :sad1:


----------



## oyinkan

the witch(AF) show yesterday...............


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry Baby1 and Oyin!


----------



## baby1wanted

Am bit down in the dumps but know I should be positive - AF has come quickly after the mc so at least I'm not too messed up by it all.
Here's to another month....
I'm going to go ahead with the fertility clinic testing as originally planned so bloods and scan on friday for me


----------



## markswife10

Welp, stark white bfn at 11 DPO and zero symptoms... looking like I'm out for this month, just waiting on AF. On to March and month number 7 since the MC :( *sigh* At least we have our IF appointment on the 25th of March. Lets hope they can get us somewhere! April will be 2 years since we started TTC, so it is getting ridiculous!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww hun. i know what you mean It really is hard. God i wish my Oh would be ok with going to get help May will be 3 years for us. Its ridicoulous! no woman should ever have to wait this long for their baby!


----------



## markswife10

sallyhansen76 said:


> Aww hun. i know what you mean It really is hard. God i wish my Oh would be ok with going to get help May will be 3 years for us. Its ridicoulous! no woman should ever have to wait this long for their baby!

I agree :( Its heartbreaking! :hugs: I hope your OH can be convinced soon, or that your baby comes this cycle anyway without help <3 I'm going to try one more thing before our appointment this next cycle (since the appointment won't be until the end of the cycle). I'm trying Soy Isoflavones (supposed to be like Clomid). I hope they work! If not, we are getting testing/treatments started in April! I wish it was easy for everyone to get pregnant and have a baby. It seems like the ones that don't want it can have it at the snap of a finger, but those who want it so badly have to work very hard and are still heartbroken :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

Although that is true, it is also true that lots of woman who want it really badly get it quickly too. And those who dont want it dont really try forever do they. Its kind of a biased rule, but it seems extremely true. I cant speak for u, but what is most heartbreaking for me is to make a group of friends on here and real life. All at the same step...ttc. And watching everyone move on to celebrate their bfp, their births and even some their babies first birthdays without you. That for me is the most heartbreaking and im still unsure how to handle the unfairness in my heart. 

Wow...sorry depressing post there. But in all im happy and hoping this is our cycle.


----------



## markswife10

sallyhansen76 said:


> Although that is true, it is also true that lots of woman who want it really badly get it quickly too. And those who dont want it dont really try forever do they. Its kind of a biased rule, but it seems extremely true. I cant speak for u, but what is most heartbreaking for me is to make a group of friends on here and real life. All at the same step...ttc. And watching everyone move on to celebrate their bfp, their births and even some their babies first birthdays without you. That for me is the most heartbreaking and im still unsure how to handle the unfairness in my heart.
> 
> Wow...sorry depressing post there. But in all im happy and hoping this is our cycle.

Oh trust me, I know exactly what you are talking about! I know so many people from groups online and IRL who were trying when we started trying (or were pregnant) who now have beautiful babies and some are even pregnant again or TTC again :( It is very depressing! And now the ladies I was pregnant with in August are getting ready to deliver their babies, so it goes on and on :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## anchor08

It's not much, but I'm still feeling happy today -- I got crosshairs! 3 dpo.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies...so i finally had to get the metho shot yday...very very heartbroken right now...it just bums me out tht we have to wait for 3 mths before ttc...after my ectopic in july last yr i had thought tht i shud get pregnant before my due date which was in march...never did i think tht i wud b losing another pregnancy before march...life sucks right now...


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: pdx


----------



## markswife10

pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies...so i finally had to get the metho shot yday...very very heartbroken right now...it just bums me out tht we have to wait for 3 mths before ttc...after my ectopic in july last yr i had thought tht i shud get pregnant before my due date which was in march...never did i think tht i wud b losing another pregnancy before march...life sucks right now...

Aw hun big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oyinkan

sorry pdxmom:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: So so sorry hun. I know it isnt easy. if u need to talk or just let things out. We are all here for you! xxx

anchor Whoohoo on crosshairs (mine seem to be playing peek-a-boo and super annoying! my opks are no help at all! id be freaking happy too with crosshairs! xx


----------



## Topanga053

7dpo here and I just got a bunch of CM which ALWAYS happens 4-5 days before AF. I'm so disappointed, especially since someone just posted an announcement on FB of her adorable bump. :-( 

I don't know how much longer I can handle this heartbreak! The constant up and downs while everyone around me gets my dream so easily is just breaking my heart into pieces.

DH assures me ill have my own bump soon (bless him!), but I just can't imagine it happening after all of this heartbreak...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Topanga i really know what you mean. I started TTC with a frw girls in real life and even here on this site. most have moved on to get their bfp, have their babies and some have been celebrating their 1st and second birthdays. It really is the hardest thing i ve ever had to live through.


----------



## starshining

I read the topic of this thread and smiled. After 10 months of TTC I bought "The Baby Making Bible" by Emma Cannon which is a fabulous book and got BFP the second month after reading it! A lot of the book is focused on thinking positively and imagining what is happening in your uterus. Even though the BFP didn't happen the first month of trying our her advice, she explains that it just gives your body another month to prepare properly for the next one. I don't normally believe in these kinds of things but it worked so I am telling everyone!


----------



## starshining

By the way I didn't want to add this info to my previous post as I was trying to keep up beat but I did actually MC that pregnancy 5 weeks ago at 11 weeks 5 days. Words can't express how devastating it is. I am remaining positive though and will be getting the book out of the drawer again for my next cycle....whenever that is going to be.

So sorry to read about everyone's losses. It's just the most awful thing to happen.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Starshining! That sounds like an awesome book. I may have to look for it.


----------



## pdxmom

hey star...i love the title itself...im anyways looking for things to make me think positively so im sure ill find myself looking for this book :) thanks...and im sorry for ur loss hun...the best is yet to come


----------



## pdxmom

Well....i think ive made my peace with it...just trying to c wats positive out of this whole experience and i realised tht i got preg the 1st mth we tried after my ectopic blunder last yr...so im just harboring on the fact tht my body is still with me...ok, too bad it didnt go perfectly but i was worried sick tht it wud take me forever with one tube...now that this has happened mayb its my body telling me not to worry tht its goin to happen and im just thinking of tht....now waiting for my numbers to hit 0 and then just overdose of prenatals and folic acid...hehehe...its fine...gud things r on its way


----------



## anchor08

sallyhansen76 said:


> anchor Whoohoo on crosshairs (mine seem to be playing peek-a-boo and super annoying! my opks are no help at all! id be freaking happy too with crosshairs! xx

I know what you mean, last cycle was crazy "peek-a-boo", so I'm very grateful for O, a clear temp pattern, crosshairs, etc.



Topanga053 said:


> I don't know how much longer I can handle this heartbreak! The constant up and downs while everyone around me gets my dream so easily is just breaking my heart into pieces.

I'm so sorry about the hard news, I know you've been at this a lot longer than I have so I can't advise, but try to hang in there, we're all here for you! I found out today from FB that a close friend from university is expecting #2 and had a serious flash of jealousy, but then remembered that I don't actually know whether this has come easily to her or not, and prayed that everything would go well. Sigh.



starshining said:


> I read the topic of this thread and smiled. After 10 months of TTC I bought "The Baby Making Bible" by Emma Cannon which is a fabulous book and got BFP the second month after reading it!

Sounds good, I'll look for it. Whatever works! Love your positivity.



pdxmom said:


> ...gud things r on its way

It sounds like you've beaten the odds a few times. Love your positive attitude and hoping for your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## aknqtpie

pdx - Think of the three months as an opportunity to get your body in baby making shape. Exercise, eat healthy, all that jazz. You will be back in TTC and then PG in no time :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

..


----------



## sallyhansen76

Dang! i just wrote a whole thing and it didnt post...! darn. 
haha Star thank you very much for that boost of positivity! and that book does sound amazing! :) I do believe the power of the self fufilling prophecy and so positive belief can go a long way! ;)

Pdx you are absolutely right. I am happy for your positivity and sending lots of :dust: your way when its time to go again. ;) :hugs: 

Topanga, try not to get discouraged, both my preg nothing was different before i got my bfp. Everything suggested af was on her way. xxx Hoping that holds true for you xx

Anchor at what day approx did u finally o last cycle with all the coming and going?


----------



## pdxmom

so yday i told u girls tht i was fine and getting ready for the best to come but nature has its ways with me...so last night dhs frend and his wife came to visit us and stay for 5 days...honestly i wasnt oo happy abt the 5 days bcos of everything goin on...but then i thought it wud b a distraction....well anywhow they came over...and while dinner they were like..we have an announcement tht we r 3 mths preg...i was soo shocked tht i didnt even find myslefgetting up to hug herr...bitchy me...but welll i am happy for her...but wat im alil sad abt is tht im waiting for my levels to go down and her she is sitting with me all nauseated and telling me wat shed like me to do for her...well...fml....dont get me wrong i am happy for her...truly...but i think its goin to b a long 5 days....


----------



## sallyhansen76

Awww shit! hun im sooo sorry!


----------



## Topanga053

Does she know about your MC? I would tell her. No need to listen to her bitch about nuasea while you're waiting for levels to go down. She should keep it on the DL if she knows what you're going through.

Soooooo sorry. I couldn't do it. Seriously, I'd prob have to kick her out. Life is so unfair sometimes. So sorry Hun. :-(


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks girls...im so happy i have ugirls to talk to and my sweet dh...we havent told them as her husband has a big mouth and every1 of our frends wud know b4 the end of the day if we told them...i spent the entire day today cooking things she wanted to eat and taking her window shopping...FML..


----------



## anchor08

sallyhansen76 said:


> Anchor at what day approx did u finally o last cycle with all the coming and going?

CD 19, although it depends when you start counting...I ignored the first two days of spotting (the start of the m/c) and counted the first day of light bleeding as CD1. I had 7 days of bleeding and 1 day of spotting, then O'd 10ish days later. This cycle I O'd on CD 15.



pdxmom said:


> Thanks girls...im so happy i have ugirls to talk to and my sweet dh...we havent told them as her husband has a big mouth and every1 of our frends wud know b4 the end of the day if we told them...i spent the entire day today cooking things she wanted to eat and taking her window shopping...FML..

That's the worst, I'm so sorry! Hopefully this doesn't sound bad, but has she always been self-centered or is it new since she's pregnant? If that's her "normal self", I don't know what you can do, but if it's a new thing, maybe it would be worth saying something...either way, I'll be thinking of you over the next few days, and by all means complain to us and your husband whenever you need to!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im sorry to put this out there but Holy crud anchor your temps took a shoot up!! hope thats an amazing sign for you dear!!


----------



## pdxmom

anchor08 said:


> sallyhansen76 said:
> 
> 
> Anchor at what day approx did u finally o last cycle with all the coming and going?
> 
> CD 19, although it depends when you start counting...I ignored the first two days of spotting (the start of the m/c) and counted the first day of light bleeding as CD1. I had 7 days of bleeding and 1 day of spotting, then O'd 10ish days later. This cycle I O'd on CD 15.
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls...im so happy i have ugirls to talk to and my sweet dh...we havent told them as her husband has a big mouth and every1 of our frends wud know b4 the end of the day if we told them...i spent the entire day today cooking things she wanted to eat and taking her window shopping...FML..Click to expand...
> 
> That's the worst, I'm so sorry! Hopefully this doesn't sound bad, but has she always been self-centered or is it new since she's pregnant? If that's her "normal self", I don't know what you can do, but if it's a new thing, maybe it would be worth saying something...either way, I'll be thinking of you over the next few days, and by all means complain to us and your husband whenever you need to!Click to expand...

Thanks hun...shes always been like this so im used to her...its just been bugging more this time...anyways today has been better bcos i told her im not goin anywhere and im just tired and need to b home...shes home too...so im fine...
and as sally just said....WOW at your temps...i think gud things r in order :hugs:


----------



## anchor08

Thanks ladies, I was really excited to see that too so it's really nice of you to notice. Unfortunately I wasn't able to sleep properly last night -- lay awake from about 2:45 to 6 and then got up, so I can't temp again to see if it's staying up until tomorrow. Trying not to get too excited about only one day...but definitely hopeful!

Pdx, I'm glad you were able to put an end to the gabbering and cooking and window shopping in a nice subtle way. :)  Much better than I could have done.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully it stays even higher!!!!

PDX - I am sorry that you have to go through that :( 

AFM - Waiting to O.


----------



## oyinkan

Pdx sorry hun


----------



## traceyAndLee

OMG Girls iv Bean Accepterd for the Clearblue TTC Study wooop


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh sounds fun...what is it?


----------



## traceyAndLee

Thay sending a new cbfm thats not out to bye yet so im the test rat lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Lucky!! Good luck! I don't think it was offered in the states. 

Looks like I Od yesterday. Hope temps stay up!!!


----------



## markswife10

Yay for O aknqtpie!!

Tracey that is awesome!!! So jealous! LOL! 

How are you holding up Sally and pdx? 

AFM, on CD 4. AF is pretty much gone (just a tiny bit of brown after we :sex: this morning but that's it), so just waiting to O. About to take my second dose of Soy Isoflavones today and then 3 more days of it :) I SO hope this works!


----------



## pdxmom

Tracey thts cool...gud for u...hope it works like we all hope :)
Markswife...im fine hun...thanksfor asking....have a dr app today...will find out whether my numbers have dropped after the shot...fx for some gudnews for me today...


----------



## markswife10

pdxmom said:


> Tracey thts cool...gud for u...hope it works like we all hope :)
> Markswife...im fine hun...thanksfor asking....have a dr app today...will find out whether my numbers have dropped after the shot...fx for some gudnews for me today...

Glad you are doing OK :hugs: fx'd that your numbers are down! <3 I'm thinking about you hun! I'm here if you need an ear and someone to talk to :hugs:


----------



## Carybear

Hi! Sorry I've been gone so long... I still need to go back and read to get caught up.

Well, over the past couple of weeks we moved into a new house, work has been insanely busy and I've taken over the children's ministry at my church.

I never did take another hpt as I started with a terrible back ache on Saturday (February 16) and AF caught me on Sunday. It was very heavy the first day, and then got lighter and lasted a total of three days. Very unusual for me...

I had a saline sonogram last Monday and they were able to see that everything is working good. Apparently I have follicles maturing in both ovaries and my lining was nice and thick. I'm praying that this is my month.... We are doing the method we did when I first got pregnant: every night . DH is not complaining 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cary!! soo glad to hear from you. You sound like you ve been insanely busy!! :) 

Im sorry it wasnt a bfp last time :( I hope this is your month tho!! :)


----------



## Topanga053

I realized it's been awhile since I updated you ladies! I got a BFN yesterday at 12dpo. This is my first cycle on Clomid, so I'm really not sure when to expect AF. Without Clomid, it comes at 11dpo without fail, so I was excited when it didn't come this month. Today is 13dpo and still no sign of AF. This is definitely the longest LP I've had. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but it's hard when another day passes without AF! If nothing else, I'm reminding myself that a longer LP is wonderful and will definitely increase our chances!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay for longer LP!! :) Congrads...Boo on the BFN... :( But your not out until af shows. Fx d !!


----------



## pdxmom

Topanga053 said:


> I realized it's been awhile since I updated you ladies! I got a BFN yesterday at 12dpo. This is my first cycle on Clomid, so I'm really not sure when to expect AF. Without Clomid, it comes at 11dpo without fail, so I was excited when it didn't come this month. Today is 13dpo and still no sign of AF. This is definitely the longest LP I've had. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but it's hard when another day passes without AF! If nothing else, I'm reminding myself that a longer LP is wonderful and will definitely increase our chances!

Yaaayy on the longer lp...thats always a gud thing...i love clomid...heheh..im sure ull c wat uve been waiting for very soon :)

AFM-the bloodwork yday showed tht my numbers have dropped from 35 to 11...so im really happy my body is slowly getting back to normal and i didnt need to take the second shot of tht dreadful drug...anyways...ive got the ok from my doc to :sex: and to have wine soo im so happy for tht too...so is dh..poor guy..:winkwink:


----------



## pdxmom

Sally how have u been doin my dear...i think of your alot and really hope tht u c your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## Deedons

Hi ladies :) would it be ok to join you?? Having a roller coaster couple of years and after reading your threads, your all all so lovely and supportive! I hope I can help as much as poss too :)

Im on cycle 30! 10dpo tomorrow, and hoping this will be a good month! I've lost 3 little ones very sadly over the past 2.5 years, last m/c was sept 2011, we've been trying each month but no luck since :nope:, I've watched 3 of my closet friends all have babies in that time which has been really hard, but I'm coping much better now :thumbup: I was told last week by a friend that spending time with babies can help you get pregnant faster as your tuning your boy into 'baby fm', not ure how true this is but it's a nice thought!! 

Anyways guys, it's lovely to be here, wheres everybody at this week? I'm testing Saturday @ 13dpo - if I can hold out that long!! :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## pdxmom

Deedons said:


> Hi ladies :) would it be ok to join you?? Having a roller coaster couple of years and after reading your threads, your all all so lovely and supportive! I hope I can help as much as poss too :)
> 
> Im on cycle 30! 10dpo tomorrow, and hoping this will be a good month! I've lost 3 little ones very sadly over the past 2.5 years, last m/c was sept 2011, we've been trying each month but no luck since :nope:, I've watched 3 of my closet friends all have babies in that time which has been really hard, but I'm coping much better now :thumbup: I was told last week by a friend that spending time with babies can help you get pregnant faster as your tuning your boy into 'baby fm', not ure how true this is but it's a nice thought!!
> 
> Anyways guys, it's lovely to be here, wheres everybody at this week? I'm testing Saturday @ 13dpo - if I can hold out that long!! :winkwink:
> 
> Xx

Hi deedons...welcome!! the more the merrier :)
sorry on your hard luck trying to conceive for so long sweetie...but as ive said before im sure this wait is totally goin to b worth it wen u hold your rainbow baby :hugs:
AFM- i had my first angel in july last yr after 7 mths of trying...its was an ectopic and i lost my right tube to it...i lost my 2nd angel just a couple of weeks back wen i got preggers the first mth i tried after the ectopic...unfortunately didnt know i was preggers and things got complicated so i had to get the metho shot...its been a weeks since my shot and now im officially off ttc for at least the next 3 mths...but im here to cheer on u girls and to send out loads of positive vibes and :hugs: for all of u...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome Dee!! :) You seem to haev had a hard time, and im soo sorry fro your losses. >
I hope your friend is right about spending time with babies, it is a nice thought tho ;)

Also extra extra good luck this month!! Kepe us posted how your test goes on sat!! im rooting for you!! xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: back to you PDX. we are here for you too darling! xx


----------



## Deedons

PDX - aww seriously mahoosive hugs your way chucky, so sorry your going through this so recently :hugs:. I'm def here for all you wonderful ladies, You really understand how this all feels, the highs and lows, when you go through it yourself xxx 

Sally - thank you :) I look forward to chatting lots with you guys :happydance: will def KUP on the testing! The only symptom I'm having is that when I wake up - and pretty much all day, I feel like I'm pumped full of hormones - does that sound strange? Anybody else get this?? 

Xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome Dee!


----------



## oyinkan

Welcome to the thread Dee


----------



## Carybear

Welcome Dee!


----------



## Deedons

Hi guys :) how are you doing? I caved yesterday and tested, d'oh!! 10 dpo and bfn :( havnt bought anymore tests yet so I HAVE to wait till the weekend, only really feeling pms symptoms tho, got all teary last night while watching 'one born every minute' that show always gets me! Didn't help that dave watched it with me and he looked really into it and was talking about us and WHEN it's our turn! I just hope I can make this happen for us one day xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Awww :hugs: I know the feeling. Oh bought a onesie the other day written 'i was born awesome' and when he came home his eyes were beaming and he was like 'look how tiny and cute this is, i cant wait to fill this little thing' and it just broke my heart (in a good way) to see him all excited. With the years hes gotten more excited while i ve gotten more 'distant' because its taken so long. But we will all get our BFP this cycle and give our hubbys the perfect gift weve all been so patriently waiting for :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Topanga053

Hey ladies, just checking in to let you know that AF just arrived. On to my 6th cycle post-miscarriage...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh no hun!! soo sorry :hugs: :(


----------



## Carybear

So sorry Topanga....


----------



## Topanga053

That's ok, ladies, but thank you! The uncertainty was starting to drive me crazy, so at least I have a firm answer. I just called in the pharmacy to get my next round of Clomid... onward and upward! I keep telling myself that every AF I get through is one AF closer to my rainbow baby!


----------



## Carybear

What a wonderful outlook.... I had so hoped to be one of those women who got pregnant before my first AF after mc... Well.... I've had 3 cycles now, so I guess not  but I'm trusting that God has perfect timing...


----------



## Deedons

Aww massive hugs topanga xx and that's a lovely way to think :) 

Sally - aww bless him! That would have choked me up too! Im so sorry for your losses too sweety xxxxx 

I was a silly billy today and got a 2 pack of frer, of course I had to blooming do one this afternoon and got a yuki evap line - I think? It was pretty strange, before the test had even ran past the control and bright white line appeared, hasn't gone away just turned grey, very weird! I have another which I'll be doing later tonight - holding weewee since 2pm! The things we do eh! I think I most certainly have poas addict symptoms if nothing else this month! Hehe 

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p567/Donsdeecakes/testmarch002.jpg



Xxxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

That line is definately visible!!! but i dont see any pink which is frustrating. :( Im sorry hun but hopefully this is actually the start of a beautiful BFP!


----------



## Deedons

Thanks Sally, ooo do you think if I stare at it hard enough it will change colour??!? ;) I'll kup xx


----------



## Carybear

Let us know how the next test goes... Those of who are not close enough to testing live for the good news of others


----------



## Deedons

aww just did it! what a sausage I am! and it's the same as last test, white line! AF due sunday, so will have to wait till then! 

now where did I put that ice-cream!?! ;) xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Topanga :hugs: 

Sally - Super sweet about the onsie.. but I probalby would of cried

Dee - I would not recommend taking the FRERs out of the packaging, I did that and it gave me a horrid evap line. If the test is still drying, it can cause the dye to dry where a line is supposed to be.


----------



## anchor08

What do you think?


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies, I know I've been distant since my chemical last month. This month has been better, not thinking about it :) I started progesterone suppositories this cycle and figured all the CRAZY symptoms were from that. I was wrong... :happydance:


----------



## anchor08

That looks great, congratulations!!!


----------



## ready4family

The D&C in December must have made me extra fertile! Praying for 3rd times a charm!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats Ready!


----------



## Carybear

I am so excited for you ready  CONGRATULATIONS....


----------



## ready4family

Thank you ladies, I can't believe it!


----------



## Deedons

Awww this is so awesome :) congrats ready + anchor :) :) that's really put a big smile on my face :) 
Big hugs xxx


----------



## oyinkan

congrats ready so Happy for you hun


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ready con grads again ;) 
Achor that test looks like a bfp to me i def see a line. When you testing next (also..those temps are freaking amazing!!)


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Ready and Anchor!!!! <3 Happy for you both!


----------



## anchor08

Thanks Sally, I think I'll test again in the morning (15dpo). I can't believe you're already at 5dpo already, and your chart is looking very nice!


----------



## pdxmom

Omg logged in after a couple of day and so awesome to c both the bfps ...congrats ready and anchor thts definitely a line hun...waiting for more pics on the progress ...yaayy


----------



## aknqtpie

Where's the test anchor??? lol


----------



## anchor08

Haha, I love how excited you all are about my tests, it makes me feel very encouraged. I'll post the pic tomorrow morning, I've been out since 7 this morning and too tired to wrangle with it right now, but it's definitely darker! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Anchor! i see you ve retested and put BFP!! congratulations thats amazing!! xxx happy and healthy 9 months to you dear!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sorry I've been gone so long .. And congrats to all the new bfps! Been going to therapy and the hubby asked me to not go on this forum for a while cuz I was sad I wasn't getting my bfp and he said I was to into it lol.. So ill be on from time to time. Still no bfp for me but still trying .. I hope everyone is doing good ..


----------



## Deedons

Hi Max, I've only been posting for a few days on here but all these ladies are wonderful and always full of support <3 so I'm sure if your on and need a chat about stuff or just a giggle, we'll all be here for you xxxx

Update on where I am now - wee bit frustrated to be honest, 15dpo no AF and still bfn??? Will have to wait this one out me thinks!! 

Big hugs to you guys xxx


----------



## ready4family

Max take care. I had to take a break too.


----------



## anchor08

Hi Max, I hope the break is good for you and your husband, I was definitely thinking about taking some time away from here if this cycle didn't work out. We look forward to seeing you again!


----------



## anchor08

Also, here's Sunday morning's test. I might try another tomorrow just for fun, but it's a different brand so might not be as dark, we'll see.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Def bfp! no doubts!! :) Congrads again hun!! xx


----------



## Carybear

Anchor!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Sending prayers for a VERY VERY VERY sticky bean....

Max... I understand.. Sometimes we have to take a step away to regroup.... We're here for ya


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all how is everyone?
MASSIVE congrats to Ready and Anchor - so happy for you both and wishing you sticky beans! YAY!
Welcome to the new ladies, am truly sorry for your losses.
Max good to hear from you again and hope you're doing ok hun.
Sorry I haven't posted for a while. Tbh I've been struggling a bit. Getting first AF after the miscarriage has hit me hard and I've been feeling very low. To top it off another of my SIL has announced she is pregnant, due 6 weeks after my little one was supposed to come. That's now three of my SIL all pregnant. Happy for her obviously but it hurts - she's caught on her third cycle of trying. 
Oh well. Need to try and get my head together as I'm on cd 15 and getting pain and EWCM so need to get to the BDing! Just not sure how much more of this whole TTC thing I can take...
Hope everyone else is ok? :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: baby1 ... hopefully you will be joining them soon!

Anchor - Beautiful lines!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks hun 
Ooh you're 9dpo - when are you going to test?
Any symptoms?


----------



## aknqtpie

I might only be 7dpo.. Not sure if I O'd CD13 or CD15 ... I may test tomorrow.. but will probably hold out till friday... 

Typical symptoms.. kinda sore BBs.. abdominal cramping... tired.. had to pee alot yesterday.. weird dreams... Ultimately it all means nothing though.. so I am just trying to chill and not worry to much about SS. :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Baby where ar eyou in your cycle?

YEsterday tested a clear line and today nothing...seems to be an evap...:S


----------



## Carybear

I might try testing on Sunday... I'd either be 14dpo or 7dpo  just not sure...

At this point my stomach is cramping, kind alike AF but that shouldn't be until the 22nd

No other signs at all....


----------



## anchor08

sallyhansen76 said:


> :) Baby where ar eyou in your cycle?
> 
> YEsterday tested a clear line and today nothing...seems to be an evap...:S

Argh, that's annoying! I'm sure you've said many times already, but how many dpo are you now?


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol i tested at 7 dpo for fun knowing id get a blank. Bam got a clear line. So i was extremely confused because its WAAAY too early. 8 dpo morning my test turned out to be a dud didnt actually dry properly. 8 dpo afternoon BFn....this morning 9 dpo BFN :( i know its still early. But its still dissapointed after seeing what u think is a postiive.


----------



## baby1wanted

Good luck aknqtpie!
That's rubbish Sally :-(
Think I'm ovulating around now so into 2WW soon... Will test end of month if AF doesn't show...


----------



## ready4family

So at the dr office they couldn't get a positive test on their strips, I thought these must be magic strips because she didn't even wait to see a line! So I'm freaking out of course bc my dr says they're very sensitive. He sends me for bloodwork, meanwhile I'm losing it all the way there in my car... Waiting on those results until EOD, but I got a FRER on my way back to work and it's a BLARING positive. I feel SO much better now, as the same test was a faint line on Saturday.


----------



## pdxmom

dont u worry ready..those blood tests r goin to give u gud numbers...i knowww :)
Oh sally...honey..as u said its till to early...i know the waiting game is tough...but its goin to b worth it :)
Cary all the best :)


----------



## Carybear

Thanks PDX 

Sally... Praying for a BFP for ya...

Ready... Your numbers will be great! Can't wait to hear...


----------



## aknqtpie

Ready - Don't worry.. last time mine took long to show up on the strip, but my blood came back positive (and I had a good FRER).


AFM - Tested this AM and BFN.. I think I am 8dpo though not 10dpo.


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry for BFN aknqtpie - hopefully you're still 8dpo and too early, 10dpo could still be too early to, Fx'd for you!
Cary - good luck for testing at the weekend!
Ready - I'm sure it'll be fine for you hun, if your tests are getting darker then that's great. Will you get an early reassurance scan?

AFM I think I'll have ovulated by this weekend so I'll be testing on / around the 30th if AF doesn't show....


----------



## ready4family

baby1 yes I am going to ask for one at 7 weeks. Still waiting on results :)


----------



## ready4family

Test is a VERY positive at 809!!! My dr apologized and said they're throwing out the tests :D Setting an u/s appt for 6w6d just over 2 weeks from now, he said hb should appear definitely by 7 weeks, so I think we're safe! I'm so relieved although I already knew...


----------



## Carybear

Wow Ready!!!! Excellent numbers!!!! Here's to doubling every 48 hours and a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## ready4family

Thank you! I go back again tomorrow for another one, but I think that's just a formality at this point. Praying for a sticky little turkey! (Due near Thanksgiving LOL)


----------



## markswife10

Yay Ready, so glad you got such great numbers <3 

AFM, I just got THIS! Not quite positive, but CLOSE! Looking like I may O on or just after Saint Paddy's day! LOL! <3 Let's hope we have the luck of the Irish and make a little leprechaun ;) 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/OPKCD15.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohhh!! a st paddys ovulation!! :) Good luck to you hun!!


----------



## markswife10

Thanks Sally <3 I hope you get a Paddy's Day BFP and I make a paddy's day baby ;) <3


----------



## aknqtpie

Ready - Nice numbers!!!! 

Marks - Sounds like a lucky time to O :)


----------



## baby1wanted

GREAT numbers ready!
Get Bding markswife :winkwink:
AFM I am now in 2WW, wish me luck! Will test on 29th.
Have a lovely weekend everyone :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Good luck baby1!!! 

Tested again this AM (11/13dpo) .. still BFN.


----------



## markswife10

Sorry aknqtpie :(

Good luck baby! 

AFM, VERY positive today! <3

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/OPKCD16.jpg


----------



## DebbieDobs

Hello, can I join in?

I have been trying to conceive since April 2010 and got my first :bfp: on Jan 26th 2013.

I then MC on the 13th March 2013 and I am still MCing now.

OH and I are going to start trying again as soon as I pass my little Angel naturally.

I am taking folic acid everyday still and my OH is back on his Zinc as he was only on them a month before we got our :bfp: in Jan. 

xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome Debbiedobs!

And marks DEF positive. Get bd ing and extra good luck! xx


----------



## Carybear

Welcome Debbie... I'm sorry for your loss...

Sally.. How are things going for you?..

Markswife... I hope you catch that eggie


----------



## sallyhansen76

was supposed to test today at 13 dpo after multiple evaps that were thought to be bfp....
my temp shot way down enough to know af is on her way. And THEN i put it in FF and BAM they take away my crosshairs..so maybe i never even ovulated. 

Im absolutely crushed. TOmorrow marks the one year ago that i got my first bfp. I feel defeated like I'm never going to win this damn game :(


----------



## DebbieDobs

sallyhansen76 said:


> was supposed to test today at 13 dpo after multiple evaps that were thought to be bfp....
> my temp shot way down enough to know af is on her way. And THEN i put it in FF and BAM they take away my crosshairs..so maybe i never even ovulated.
> 
> Im absolutely crushed. TOmorrow marks the one year ago that i got my first bfp. I feel defeated like I'm never going to win this damn game :(

Try to keep positive hun!! xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

its me & feances - 9 year anniversary to day girls... :)
but sad time still geting BFN.... cramps on and off some spotting latnight nothing today

best of luck girls xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry for BFN aknqtpie, Fx'd it turns positive for you soon :hugs:
Welcome debbiedobs and am so sorry for your loss and hope the nasty stuff is over soon :hugs:
Extra hugs for you Sally - this can all be so tough. It'll be worth it in the end when we get our little rainbows :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Happy anniversary traceyandlee - sorry you're not getting a BFP as a pressie but hope you enjoy it anyway :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

BFN this morning... feel like AF will be starting soon.

Marks - Get to BDing!!! 

Debbie - Sorry for your loss :hugs: 

Sally - Looks like we will be cycle buddies again next cycle... unfortunately. 

Tracy - Happy anniversary

Baby1 - How are you?


----------



## sallyhansen76

af got me...im out...again..
Ank af got you too?? Soo sorry


----------



## Carybear

So sorry Sally and akn... Sending hugs your way


----------



## markswife10

Thanks ladies <3

So sorry Sally and akn :( I hope this cycle is it for you and you get an April BFP <3


----------



## Deedons

Hi ladies - just dropping in, AF showed at 16dpo grrrr! So we're giving it everything this month :) OH is totally on board too bless him, taking vitamins and going to do OPK's starting around 13dpo - I ovulate later due to 32 day cycles ... Even asked my babes to err - relieve himself every other day until I start opk'in to keep the little dudes fresh and healthy, hehe ... So I'm spreading the positive vibes - LET'S MAKE RAINBOW BABIES GIRLS :) :) it's going to be a good month for us all, I just know it :) 

Massive hugs xxxxx


----------



## aknqtpie

AF hasn't shown yet, but in the next day or two I think.. Cramping has picked up full tilt tonight.

Sorry Sally and Dee.. :( I will be joining you soon.


----------



## anchor08

sallyhansen76 said:


> was supposed to test today at 13 dpo after multiple evaps that were thought to be bfp....
> my temp shot way down enough to know af is on her way. And THEN i put it in FF and BAM they take away my crosshairs..so maybe i never even ovulated.
> 
> Im absolutely crushed. TOmorrow marks the one year ago that i got my first bfp. I feel defeated like I'm never going to win this damn game :(

I'm so sorry, Sally, lots of hugs. I don't know about FF, your symptoms look like O to me...and anovulatory cycles are often very long, but yours was normal length and normal LP. Don't lose hope!

Welcome Debbie, and I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope it goes quickly for you so you can try again soon. 

Hugs to everyone hit by AF in the last few days, and well done on having a positive "get it next time" attitude, it's all we can do!


----------



## aknqtpie

Anchor - I agree.. I think there was somethign up with your thermometer Sally.. I think you did O. 

Had a little bit of spotting this AM. Just a tinge of pink... hasn't come back as of an hour ago.. but thinking AF should show in full force by the end of day... tomorrow AM.


----------



## markswife10

My temp skyrocketed today! <3 1 DPO!!! Feeling very hopeful this month :) I O'd a day earlier than I have since the cycle after the MC and instead of it taking 2 days of positives to O, I O'd day after positive OPK (like used to happen before the MC), My temp shot up today (last few months it has been a gradual rise, this month it was a big jump), AND I o'd on St. Patrick's day ;) Hopefully this all means something! <3 FX'd This was my first cycle on Soy Isoflavones, and they seemed to help :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Ooo that is good luck!!!

Still no more spottnig.. and boobs are feeling heavy and sore.. 

Getting false hop again.. ARGH!


----------



## markswife10

I hope AF stays away Akn! <3


----------



## anchor08

Stay away stay away stay away!!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello girls hows are we all today?
iv bin spotting for 3days now i have sore boobs cramps, feels like AF is coming to get me 
but no AF today ill have to see what the day come with it 
xxx


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies! Hope you are all doing well :)
My hcg went from 809 to 1525 in less than 48 hours, so far so good! First u/s scheduled for 4/5 at 7w6d. I pray things keep going well!!


----------



## Carybear

I'm praying for you Ready.. Those numbers sound promising...

FX'd for you AKN... Any sign of the witch?

AFM since I tested on Saturday and it was a BFN... I'm guess I'm only 9dpo right now... Last night had a lot of AF cramping but today it is just a pulling pain on my side and at times in my groin.... So we will see... I'll probably test in a few days..


----------



## markswife10

I'm 2 DPO right now. My boobs have been sore off and on. I had a lot of ovary pain on my left side last night (same side I got pregnant from in July, I know this because I had a bleedy cyst where the egg had popped out on that side), hoping that's a great sign :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

ohhh yey!!! not the bleedy cyst part but the good symptoms part!


----------



## markswife10

Thank you Sally :) How are you doing?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Holding up. Feeling positive and really hoping we can do it this month. Bfp all the way!


----------



## markswife10

sallyhansen76 said:


> Holding up. Feeling positive and really hoping we can do it this month. Bfp all the way!

:hugs: I think positivity helps :) I've been very positive this whole cycle and I really think this is going to be our month! <3 FX'd really hard for you! <3


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone... Still waiting here.... Sometimes it feels like AF is coming and other times it feels like someone is stretching and pinching my stomach.... Ugggg....

I guess we'll see....

3 days until testing....


----------



## ready4family

:dust: to all you ladies!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

AF Showed... BOOOO!!! :( 

Onto a Christmas Baby!


----------



## pdxmom

My heart is just broken for u aknqtpie...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mine as well. Sending love and everything i can to help you through this difficult journey. xxx


----------



## pdxmom

i cant believe it all can b just over with the blink of an eye...my god...may the lord give her strength...big big hug to u honeyy


----------



## Carybear

My prayers are with you akn...

It made me go home last night and realize just what I have and how quickly it can be taken from me... 

AF should have come today... But I am only 12 dpo... Tested yesterday and had what looked like it could have been a faint line... But no color so probably an evap... I plan to test on Saturday if nothing shows up... Last time I got a BFP I didn't test positive until I was a week late... So the waiting continues...


----------



## Starry Night

Hi Ladies, may I join? I recognize some of you ladies from other threads so already feel somewhat welcome. :flower:

I'm currently 8dpo and still trying to decide if it's better for my mental health to feed my hopes or to be skeptical. The latter makes me sad now but the first will make me very sad if I get bfn.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cary i know exactly what you mena. I ve been hugging OH and telling him how much i love him. Because it STILL doesnt seem to be enough. The idea of how fragile his life is scares me,and makes me appreciate every second i have. 

And also im keeping EVERYTHING possible crossed for you!! xxxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome Starry night!!


----------



## Starry Night

Carybear said:


> *My prayers are with you akn...
> 
> It made me go home last night and realize just what I have and how quickly it can be taken from me... *
> 
> AF should have come today... But I am only 12 dpo... Tested yesterday and had what looked like it could have been a faint line... But no color so probably an evap... I plan to test on Saturday if nothing shows up... Last time I got a BFP I didn't test positive until I was a week late... So the waiting continues...

Same here. I told my DH what happened and we had a little cuddle. Thinking about akn and praying for her.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Look what I got today!!! 2 days late and decided to take my first one!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG!!!! that is seriously amazing!!! congradulations hun!! a well deserved BFP!!


----------



## markswife10

aknqtpie I just read about what happened :( I am SO SO SOOOO sorry honey, my heart is absolutely broken for you! I can't even imagine! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know my words aren't adequate and can't bring you comfort but just know I'm here and sending you many many virtual :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and I'm praying for you!


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Max!!!!! <3 How exciting!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, max!


----------



## ready4family

Congratulations max!!! So exciting!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I didn't even think to take one I was kinda surprised about 3 days ago I had a few spots and thought I was starting my af. Guess not lol


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Thank u all :)


----------



## DebbieDobs

Maxparedesmom said:


> Look what I got today!!! 2 days late and decided to take my first one!

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## traceyAndLee

Sick of seeing af ugely face. My old sister is pregnant the the best is she was not trying.
Im so jealous I did tell her I wss. Happy for her tho. My little brother as a 5yr old my youngest sister got rid of 2. As for me 1 that didn't going in the right place. 
I feel like my man dont understand how I feel. He says not everything is about you wen someone is pregnant. I I feel like giving up and not bother with it. Sorry girls I needed to to let something out I dont know were to go or chat to I just go on with my day with a smile but deep down I what to cry and stamp my feet yelling wen is it my go to be a mum.........

Thanks for reading this message 

Best of luck girls with love and hugs and hope you all get your bfp soon xxxxxx


----------



## ready4family

I'm sorry tracey :( Hugs!


----------



## anchor08

Wow Max, congratulations!!! When's your estimated due date?


----------



## Carybear

Congrats Max.... Praying for a healthy and happy nine months...

AFM... AF hit last night... No warning...


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carybear said:


> Congrats Max.... Praying for a healthy and happy nine months...
> 
> AFM... AF hit last night... No warning...

Sorry to hear... At least the super long crazy cycle is over....

:hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sorry tracey :hugs:
And sorry cari af got you :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Cary, so sorry that AF caught you. Your signs had sounded so promising.

:hugs: Tracey.


----------



## ready4family

Sorry Cary! Hugs


----------



## anchor08

Oh no, so sorry Cary, I was really hoping for you. Well, I still am! Big hugs.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

End of nov some time .. Not sure yet.. I have my first ap in three weeks so ill be about 7 weeks . Then I have another one 2 weeks after that . I hope they continue to watch me carefully . 

Sorry af got u Cary


----------



## sallyhansen76

Soo exciting!! yay!!


----------



## Carybear

Thanks everyone.. I had a good cry Thursday night... And now I've moved on... My husband said that we'll get there when God is ready and I do believe that... Our time will come, but they don't have to feel the effects of the witch... On top of the fact that we have cramps, bleeding, and the loads of symptoms that go with it.... It's the feeling that somehow it's my fault... I know it's not but it can feel that way...

This time around I have loads of nausea, I'm constipated - which is usually the opposite- and I'm overly emotional... Feel bad for DH if this is how it will be every month....


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Cary. Sometimes a good cry can be just what the doctor ordered. And I'm sure your DH will get used to the new "you". And it won't be everyday of the year. I like to think of the Shakespeare quote, "love alters not where alteration finds". At least, I think it's Shakespeare. Either way, it's a beautiful thought that I hold onto. Those who truly love us with love us in our good moments and our bad.

Whether I am pregnant (PUPO!:winkwink:) or AF is on her way, I have been quite cranky with DH the past few days. Poor man! At least with AF, relief is close on the horizon. If I'm pregnant, there is at least 9 months of it to go...not including all the post partum hormones.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carry bear, I know what you mean by our DH's not getting the full feeling of each months let down... I sometimes feel that as much as he tries to understand he isn't experiencing all of the tww symptoms and those of AF. It's been so comforting for me to have other women to talk to who are experiencing the same things I am.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Well as you all know iv bean a little low. Well iv got the in laws comin over for a nice curry and some drinks. Af as bin bin very clots tmi for the last 3 day but to day 4 I just have red flow looks like she's fooking of sorry.

ANyways how are you all?
Xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

Im thinking of putting all the ttc tools away and brink back fun sex. Im think to to much of ttc to much to were I dont what sex hafter iv ov. Its It's sad to see my man not havin fun witj sex now.
So hetes to fun sex ans not ttc to much xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies

Sorry not posted in a while. Tbh was just so shocked by Michelle's news I couldn't bring myself to bother saying anything about me, just seemed so insignificant. Still brings tears to my eyes every time it comes into my mind, really makes you take a step back and realise just how lucky just to have DH by my side as I write this. 

Cary and Tracey - so sorry AF got you :hugs: Tracey I agree with you, the strain of TTC really can take the fun out of sex, hoping you and your man find it again soon :winkwink: 

Welcome to starry night, so sorry for your loss and keeping everything crossed for your rainbow baby soon :hugs:

Max - amazing new so so happy for you yay!! :happydance: You so deserve this - wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months

I'm doing ok, in the 2WW but could be anything from 3-7dpo based on O signs, going to start testing next Sat. But no obsessing over possible pregnancy signs for me this cycle, what will be will be.

Hoping everyone is having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hmm.. Anyone know y I got kicked out of this subscription ? Weird ..


----------



## Carybear

2nd day of AF... Should be my heaviest and it is stopping... Now what is going on?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carybear said:


> 2nd day of AF... Should be my heaviest and it is stopping... Now what is going on?

:hugs:

Mine was a bit off this cycle too. Weird. I know with my BFP I had three days of heavy spotting when AF would've been. Doctor said its common. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Starry Night

That is odd. If it doesn't come back I'd take a test to see if you were having heavier IB.

Ugh. My IBS is kicking in so that will mask a lot of potential preggo signs and just make me feel awful. I am so gassy (tmi) that my stomach feels like a rock.

But I am definitely feeling pregnant. My boobs are most definitely bigger, getting constant heart burn and my discharge (also tmi) has that pregnant smell. 3 more sleeps until I test.


----------



## Carybear

FX'd for ya starry....

AFM hardly any blood all night... I could have worn the same pad from yesterday afternoon until this morning... I didn't, of course, but it's that light.... Had a few small clots, but nothing like usual.... Think ill grab a test just in case....

I had another dream last night... This time I was going in for a sonogram and we were all excited because I was going to find out the gender.. I must have been about 16 weeks... We were also excited that I had made it that far


----------



## baby1wanted

TEST Cary TEST!! Hoping this is it for you


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I had some light bleeding and cramps and thought for sure it was my af .. only ended up being a few spots here and there a few days early then 2 days later I took a test .. So u never know Cary :) good luck !!


----------



## Carybear

Thanks all... I don't think IB is this heavy... I've always heard it was just a few spots... I have some cramping and I definitely have o wear a pad so.... I'll wait until it is over and take a test... Then, we will see...

One thing that has been absent is a bad lower backache... I get that every AF and had excruciating back pain the night before my miscarriage started... So, it is definitely different


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, I don't know how heavy IB can get. I had loads of bleeding with my son's pregnancy almost right from the day I got my BFP at 9dpo until about 14 weeks but I had a SCH.


----------



## pdxmom

Hey Cary, I had IB as heavy as a period and it lasted for an entire 2 days and it happened on the day i was due for my period...i thought it is my period and tht i was not pregnant...i went ahead and got my hsg done 7 days after tht assuming tht i was definitely not pregnant...unfortunately i realised 3 days after the hsg tht i was indeed pregnant...i went on to miscarry...all this happened just last mth...do not assume tht ib will only b a few drops....


----------



## Carybear

Well it has been so light today and it is really only there when I wipe... I will test tomorrow.. I had the same type of period last October... About 1 1/2 days total... I had nausea and got my BFP... In November... I have been nauseous this week and today found I got sick if I ate something sweet..same thing happened last time...


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carybear said:


> Well it has been so light today and it is really only there when I wipe... I will test tomorrow.. I had the same type of period last October... About 1 1/2 days total... I had nausea and got my BFP... In November... I have been nauseous this week and today found I got sick if I ate something sweet..same thing happened last time...


I couldn't eat sweets when pregnant either. Funny things. :wacko:

Everything sounds really hopeful for you! Good luck tomorrow!

:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, Cary! I really, really hope that this was IB and it's your sticky rainbow!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Keeping fxd for you cary!


----------



## Starry Night

Tested early and bfn. :( I also got an evap which I've never gotten before. It showed up even before the control line did which got me excited but it never got darker. It's kind of invisible compared to the bright pinkness of the control line so there is no point in even trying to take a photo. I'm counting it as bfn. :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry Night said:


> Tested early and bfn. :( I also got an evap which I've never gotten before. It showed up even before the control line did which got me excited but it never got darker. It's kind of invisible compared to the bright pinkness of the control line so there is no point in even trying to take a photo. I'm counting it as bfn. :(

Hang in there!! Give it a day or two and retest. Permitted the :witch: doesn't show!

Good luck!

:dust:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm pretty sure AF is due Wednesday or Thursday. I don't temp and go by ov signs and whatnot so I'm not sure of the exact day I ovulated. It's my only hope but I don't want to set myself up.


----------



## sallyhansen76

aww sorry hun. Evaps are a REAL pain. I hate them!


----------



## Carybear

Don't give up hope Starry... You've had a lot of symptoms...

I was so exhausted this morning I forgot to test... I still have blood but it is pretty much only when I wipe... Guess ill check tomorrow


----------



## Starry Night

I"ve since pulled the test out of the trash and now you can definitely see a line. Stupid evaps toying with me! But evap or no evap, I feel compelled to test again tomorrow. If it's still BFN I will wait for Friday. AF should be due by then for sure.


----------



## Carybear

Lol... Glad to know I'm not the only one who pulls them out of the trash...

I was at a birthday party yesterday, talking to two ladies who are ttc. One had been trying for ten years... The other has two children but has been trying for a third for two years... They were laughing about pulling them out of the trash can...

I'm still bleeding a little, so thinking this might just be AF... But I'm still going to test tomorrow to see... If this is AF, I'm going to talk to the dr because my periods sold not be this light...


----------



## Starry Night

I pull them out of the trash all the time! LOL This is my first time getting an evap so I'm shocked how dark they can get over time. It is even pink now. Grrrrr!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry Night said:


> I pull them out of the trash all the time! LOL This is my first time getting an evap so I'm shocked how dark they can get over time. It is even pink now. Grrrrr!


I didn't think evaps turned colour??? Maybe it's just too early?? Wait till Wednesday and do another :). 

Good luck!!


----------



## markswife10

Starry, I wouldn't think an evap would show up right away OR get color. I wouldn't count it as an evap, I've only ever had BFP's get darker over time. FX'd it is the start of something! <3


----------



## Carybear

Praying this is it for you starry!


----------



## Starry Night

Yikes! I hope all you positive ladies are right! I just can't force myself to accept the bfn just yet. Especially since I started craving crushed ice/slurpees today. I hate slurpees! Yet I had them all the time when I was pregnant with DS. DH loves them and was crushed (no pun intended, honest!) when I went back to hating them after giving birth. lol 

Just trying to think if I should use my other FRER tomorrow or my Clear Blue (not a digi). I'm scared the box of FRERs is faulty with evaps and may save it for another date.


----------



## sallyhansen76

its rare that frer give evaps. But if your not ready don't test. But all of us here know you ve got yourself a BFP  xxx


----------



## Carybear

FX'd starry!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I'm not sure what an evap is.. ? But I hope it's ur bfp! And good luck Cary!


----------



## Carybear

Tested this morning...and... BFN... I'm not really surprised... This happened in October and I got my positive one month later... Thinking I might be but still going to ttc this month... I guess this makes it cd5..


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carybear said:


> Tested this morning...and... BFN... I'm not really surprised... This happened in October and I got my positive one month later... Thinking I might be but still going to ttc this month... I guess this makes it cd5..


Good luck on it being either late positive or catching that egg this month :)


----------



## Starry Night

Cary - too bad about the BFN. But I like your plan of just moving forward either way. You're not letting limbo get you down.

AFM - another evap! It showed up after the control line but within the first minute. It's more obvious than the one from yesterday...I can see it lying flat or tilting it on an angle...but still so faint it's not worth taking a photo (I tried) and there doesn't seem to be any colour.

I also got an evap on the Clear Blue. When I first took it I *thought* I saw a faint line but I had to tilt it and now, hours later, there is a skinny blue line. But it's a blue-dye so not too shocked by that.

Will test again on Friday if AF is a no-show. Still feeling cautiously optimistic but I can't count either of my tests as bfp.


----------



## Deedons

Hi ladies :) just been having a catch up read from past few days, Cary - if it isn't this month then I've got everything crossed for this month :) , starry - ooo it's not over till its over sweety! ;) 

Soz not been on for a few weeks, been mad busy making wedding cakes and working! Finally finished at midnight last night, really chuffed with the cake tho and also made 60 French macarons for my lady, aww she's getting married at 4pm today, I bet she's feeling those nerves right about now hehe, we're planning ours for next year at mo, can't wait!!!! Was pretty funny other night, I'd been baking all day, was completly shattered but because we're doing the 'sperm meets egg' plan this month we had to get jiggy or we'd be out of sinc! The things we do eh! 

Quick update for this month - dave is really focused on this month which is ace, we're both still taking vitamins everyday, we take them together at night so we don't forget! We've cut out caffein, and this is a biggy for dave as he usually drinks a gallon of coffee at work, it's nice that he's making sacrifices too, feels very supportive this month bless him..so Im ovulating either today or tomoz, so tww come on down!!! Urge not likely this bit! KUP :) hugs xxxx


----------



## oyinkan

GL Deedons


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Deedons. And all those baked goods sound delicious. Mmmm.....

AFM - got my BFP this morning! It's still faint but it's definitely there and definitely pink so I'm counting it! I am figuring I ovulated later than I thought I did. My son's pregnancy I ovulated nearly a week AFTER my usual ov signs as it took me 3 weeks to get a bfp. I don't temp so for dating purposes I guess I'll pick the 16th or 17th as my ov dates rather than the 13th I originally thought.

Feeling positive that this is my rainbow right now. :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congratulations Starry!!! I just knew it :)

Good luck for a happy & healthy 9 months :)

Fx for a sticky little bean!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow congrads this is AMAZING!!!! Hapyp and healthy 9 months to you hun!!


----------



## ready4family

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Carybear

FX'd for ya dee... Starry... Still smiling


----------



## sallyhansen76

DO we get to see that BEAUTIFUL bfp starry?


----------



## Starry Night

OK....here it is! The line doesn't show up as well in the photo as it does on the test. The line is faint though. I just did a comparison with my first test from my son's BFP (yes, I keep my pee sticks :blush:) and it was pretty much the same. If I counted it then, I am counting it now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2275.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ready4family

Oh totally a BFP! A line is a line! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

I agree! that line is CLEAR as day!! whooohooo Beautiful!


----------



## markswife10

Definitely a BFP! You could totally get a positive clear blue digital with that test (I did with about that darkness of a line on FRER in July, same urine too :) ) congrats!


----------



## Starry Night

At least now I know why I've been crying while watching The Price is Right this week. Yay, someone won a car....*sobs*

Anyways, is anyone else testing soon? Any good symptoms?


----------



## markswife10

I tested today, stark white BFN. Don't think this is our month but hopeful for next month <3


----------



## pdxmom

OMG...what a beautiful bfp...congrats starry....wooohooooo


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: sorry about the bfn, markswife. Good luck to your next cycle. I love the positive attitude.


----------



## oyinkan

Congrats starry, late AF and BFN after the test


----------



## Deedons

Wooohoo massive congrats starry :) xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: oyinkan. I have been stuck in that limbo of late AF and bfn. It really stinks. Still, I hope your bfp is on the way and it's just being shy.


Happy Easter everyone! Have family over for the weekend so will be MIA.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Congrats starry .. So I might be back on here:.( I'm about 5 in a half weeks is and
Have been bleeding off and on for a week :.( my doctors say that can't do anything since
I'm so early but got some hcg tests done first one came back at 4719 so I'm hopeing it will double when I get the next results . This sucks . I bleed every morning the first time I wipe and it's getting worse each day . Weird thing is after the first time all day I get nothing
.. Idk what's going on but this sucks


----------



## pdxmom

Maxparedesmom said:


> Congrats starry .. So I might be back on here:.( I'm about 5 in a half weeks is and
> Have been bleeding off and on for a week :.( my doctors say that can't do anything since
> I'm so early but got some hcg tests done first one came back at 4719 so I'm hopeing it will double when I get the next results . This sucks . I bleed every morning the first time I wipe and it's getting worse each day . Weird thing is after the first time all day I get nothing
> .. Idk what's going on but this sucks

Oh hun...im so sorry...hang in there...its may still all b fine...there have been lots of women whove had alil bleeding in the initial weeks and have gone ahead to have healthy babues...fx ur one of them...:hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I hope so .. It's just frustrating when u cant do anything to help prevent it ..


----------



## Carybear

I'm so sorry Max... I will be praying... It sounds unusual... I'm thinking you still have a eat chance. Will be praying that your HCG doubles...


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: hun im praying too that that bean holds on. xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hang in there Max. Fingers crossed that everything works out

:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Really hoping your hcg doubles! I had bleeding with my son's pregnancy from about 5 weeks until 14 weeks and sometimes I bled a lot (clots and everything) so I am hoping for the best for you.


----------



## anchor08

So sorry for the stress Max, we're all here for you, keep us posted if you can.


----------



## markswife10

I'm hoping and praying everything is OK Max! <3 Big hugs! I don't want to scare you but my last pregnancy I had a single incident of spotting every day for a week before I started bleeding. IDK if it had anything to do with the MC (I bled like a light period, bright red, for almost a week before I actually lost the baby. Heartbeat was seen and baby was fine twice in that week of bleeding). A lot of girls have spotting and everything is OK. Do they have you on progesterone supplements? If not you might want to have them check your levels and ask if you can get on them just in case. <3 Hugs!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Went to the doctors today and they say everything looks fine so far . Still waiting on my blood testing to check my numbers . We were able to see a flicker but no heart beat sound yet. She says its to early . She also said I'm measuring at 6 weeks witch is further then I thought . So I have a follow up in 2 weeks and again 2 weeks after that . Just hoping the bleeding with stop . It doesn't happen all day just once a day in the morning and that's it .


----------



## Sunnyleah

Fingers crossed Max. That sounds positive :)

Afm not sure what's up with temps this month. Any stalkers are welcome! Had ch at cd 14 but after three days of ew cm and not a significant temp shift ff took the ch away. Ok cause we didn't bd between cd 8-15!! Passover and busy week. So better if later o because we bd cd 15-19. Hoping for a dip tomorrow (typical for me is dip on day 20 with rise on 21). But cm is mostly gone???? Ugh!,!,,,! So taking tonight off and will bd tomorrow. 

Any suggestions? Comments?


----------



## anchor08

Great news Max, hope everything continues well.

Sunnyleah, hard to tell for sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if you got a temp rise next time you check, i.e. that you O'd on Monday! Hope you do.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks anchor. Checked this am. Still no rise. Other than Ewcm it looks like I may have cd 14 which is 6 days earlier than my normal. Yesterday my Ewcm was diminishing. Perhaps I'll o today. Or delayed temp rise. Dunno. I've also been fighting something (chest cough) since Friday so that could be falsely elevating my temps a bit or delaying o. I don't usually get a huge shift but more than what o on cd 14 is showing. Ugh


----------



## Carybear

Sunny the one time I used OPK's, I found tht I Od after the ewcm dried up... I had globs of ewcm five days before I actually ovulated... I never would have known.... We were bding around the ewcm and not when I actually ovulated... The one month that I it a BFP, we bd every night at the end of AF until close to the end of the cycle...


----------



## Starry Night

max - measuring ahead is a pretty good sign. It's possible the bleeding is coming from a sub chorionic hemotoma. I had that with my son. I would have a very big bleed but no matter how many times that happened he always measured big and strong.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm debating taking next month off or investing in some opks to cross check my signs. My temps are often ambiguous so I'm thinking I may be missing my o


----------



## Carybear

I was missing it big time... And I had no idea...


----------



## Carybear

Sunny.. Sometimes taking a month off is the best thing for us.... Whether you do or not, know that we are here for you.


----------



## ready4family

OPK's are GREAT! They were the only "intervention" I did, I was able to pinpoint the day with the symptoms I had and turns out I always thought it was a couple days earlier than it was!


----------



## Deedons

Hi guys - max - hold in there sweety, it's so easy for us to concentrate on the not so good things, but you've seen a flicker (amazing by the way :) and the doctor said all looks good :) I've read a lot of posts over the past couple of years about women experiencing bleeding throughout their pregnancies and it didn't affect little beans at all :) I'm feeling very positive for you :) 

I've been cramping for about 2 days now, I'm 3 dpo - anybody else having this? This is my chart, 1st one I've done in over a year...

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p567/Donsdeecakes/DC8D2326-04D9-406F-8417-FD3E3A6B5776-4897-0000091DE3260CAF.jpg


----------



## Sunnyleah

Deedons said:


> Hi guys - max - hold in there sweety, it's so easy for us to concentrate on the not so good things, but you've seen a flicker (amazing by the way :) and the doctor said all looks good :) I've read a lot of posts over the past couple of years about women experiencing bleeding throughout their pregnancies and it didn't affect little beans at all :) I'm feeling very positive for you :)
> 
> I've been cramping for about 2 days now, I'm 3 dpo - anybody else having this? This is my chart, 1st one I've done in over a year...
> 
> https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p567/Donsdeecakes/DC8D2326-04D9-406F-8417-FD3E3A6B5776-4897-0000091DE3260CAF.jpg


Chart looks great! Wish mine was more 'obvious' like yours ;)

I have read that the egg moving through the tubes after o can cause slight cramping. Good luck that egg is more than that by now :). I often feel crampy (more in the evenings) after o for about a week. Then lets up for a bit then AF warning cramps day before AF! Lol

:dust:


----------



## Deedons

Thanks sunny - yeah cramping is abit pants sometimes, feels like I only get a week pain free some months!! But to be honest this is the 1st month cramping this early on, I have read that you can cramp for a day or so after O due to blood irritating the lining in Fallopian tubes, makes sense but quietly hoping its down to a little bean starting! X


----------



## Sunnyleah

Fingers crossed for that sticky bean!

:dust:


----------



## markswife10

That's great news Max! Glad it looks like the little bean is doing well <3 I'm praying everything continues to go well <3


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies! Praying for BFP's and sticky beans to you all!!
I'm doing good, still pregnant which is such a blessing to those of you that know my past :) I have an ultrasound on Friday, I'll be almost 8 weeks, I'm praying hard for a healthy baby! I keep thinking everything will be just fine, but I felt that last time and then was crushed to find an empty sac. So I'm excited yet cautious. :)


----------



## markswife10

FX'd for a healthy ultrasound Friday Ready! <3 So glad things are going well :)


----------



## pdxmom

Sending all positive vibes your way ready for a healthy and happy pregnancy :)


----------



## ready4family

Thanks so much ladies! I don't remember if I told you, but I did have an u/s almost 2 weeks ago and it measured perfectly and there was a yolk sac. That reassured me so much! 2 more days to go!


----------



## pinkpickle

Hey Ladies! 

I'm new to this whole thing, hope it's not too late to join in. 

I am here for support and some hand-holding while I lose my mind stressing out in my TTC journey. 

Quick background: I am 33, recently married July 2012. We knew we wanted to have a baby (I have a 13 year old son) but weren't ready quite yet as we are in a teeny little apartment, wanted to wait until we bought a house. My IUD somehow shifted and I had to remove it. Got pregnant right away. We were stunned. Had a MC at 8 weeks. No signs, no symptoms, no warning. Just gone. First doctor appointment there was a fetus, just no heartbeat. 

Took my body longer than the doctor said to bounce back. Didn't have a normal cycle until February and I'm now 7 weeks pregnant again. 

I am in constant fear. I can't shake the feeling that I'm going to lose another pregnancy with no warning whatsoever. I have all the typical pregnancy symptoms, same as I did when I was pregnant at 19. Slight nausea, headaches, sore breasts/nipples, heartburn, lower back ache, moodiness, slight cramps every now and again, etc. Unfortunately, I don't have the luxury of zipping to the doctor every moment as I don't have insurance, we just moved to a new state so I am looking for work and don't even have a doctor yet. Ugh!

So all I can do it sit here and panic, all by myself, wondering if I'm even still pregnant or not........

Any reassurance is helpful. 
:cry:


----------



## Carybear

Welcome pink.. So sorry for your loss... I'll be praying that this is a sticky bean..

Ready I'm praying for a fantastic ultrasound on Friday.. I can't wait to hear how it goes on Friday...

AFM - I had a one day period on Friday, march 22. Have had bfn since. It looks like a shadow on the stick but that is all... The weird thing is I have so many symptoms now... After the period. But I did not have them before AF. My breasts are super sensitive, my lower back hurts, I have alot of pulling pains in my lower stomach and I'm exhausted all the time. I fell asleep this afternoon. I never do that, guess it is all a waiting game...


----------



## Sunnyleah

pinkpickle said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I'm new to this whole thing, hope it's not too late to join in.
> 
> I am here for support and some hand-holding while I lose my mind stressing out in my TTC journey.
> 
> Quick background: I am 33, recently married July 2012. We knew we wanted to have a baby (I have a 13 year old son) but weren't ready quite yet as we are in a teeny little apartment, wanted to wait until we bought a house. My IUD somehow shifted and I had to remove it. Got pregnant right away. We were stunned. Had a MC at 8 weeks. No signs, no symptoms, no warning. Just gone. First doctor appointment there was a fetus, just no heartbeat.
> 
> Took my body longer than the doctor said to bounce back. Didn't have a normal cycle until February and I'm now 7 weeks pregnant again.
> 
> I am in constant fear. I can't shake the feeling that I'm going to lose another pregnancy with no warning whatsoever. I have all the typical pregnancy symptoms, same as I did when I was pregnant at 19. Slight nausea, headaches, sore breasts/nipples, heartburn, lower back ache, moodiness, slight cramps every now and again, etc. Unfortunately, I don't have the luxury of zipping to the doctor every moment as I don't have insurance, we just moved to a new state so I am looking for work and don't even have a doctor yet. Ugh!
> 
> So all I can do it sit here and panic, all by myself, wondering if I'm even still pregnant or not........
> 
> Any reassurance is helpful.
> :cry:


Welcome pinkpickle! Congrats on your BFP!

You may want to check out the thread about expecting after a loss. This is for women who are where you are! They may be more helpful. I'm actually trying after a loss but no BFP yet. My loss was in October and my cycles are still a bit off. Or perhaps this is my new normal. Who knows. I often think about how I might feel once I get that BFP again. The worry. And I've learned so much since then and have so many new worries. 

Good luck in your journey, I'm sure it will be great!

:hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hi pink .. U should join our nov due dates after a loss forum .. Is be happy to buddy up with u


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - I'd also encourage you to take a visit the Pregnancy After a Loss Forum. That place really saved me with my first rainbow pregnancy and I'm going to be relying on that place again (though I'll be in the December threads more often than not).

I am really sorry for your loss. It makes it so hard to trust our bodies afterwards. My first m/c was a complete shock. I was 12 weeks and thought I was safe and then just started to bleed all over the place. My last loss was a missed miscarriage but I had problems from the beginning so knew it was coming. Was still hard though. :(


----------



## Starry Night

Cary - sounds strange what your body is putting you through. I hope you figure out things soon or get your bfp! I know you temp otherwise I'd suggest the one-day AF had more to do with ovulation or implantation even and that it's just too early to test. What are your temps like now? Or wait, do you just use OPKs? I'm trying to keep straight who does what...


----------



## Carybear

Lol... I only use OPK's but this last month I did not use them... Was just kind of fed up...

I had ovulation type pain on the 10th of march... We bd then and day after...then... Not really any symptoms.... March 22 I get a one day period and just spotting (mostly when I wipe) for about four days... Now, after the "period" the symptoms start showing up... But bfn on tests...

I'm basically waiting for the next AF and then we will see... If it is like last time I had one day AF and then spotting but did not get BFP until four days after my missed AF the next month... If I get AF then I will go to the gyn....

Nothing I can really do at this point... Seem to spend a lot of time in limbo...


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carybear :hugs:

Hang in there. I bet it's your bfp! If not have you thought of meds to regulate your cycle?


----------



## Carybear

Thanks Sunny... I have always been regular.. I started in September when I was 13... I have been regular since then... Then, in November after we miscarried I got my period 30 days on the dot... But, since then I've been 34, 33, and 33 days... Had a three day period in January, three day in February and one day in march...

All testing that I have had done says everything is normal... Since I'm 37, I'm relieved to know that egg quality and amounts were good... 

Just had a saline sonogram on February 25.. Dr said my lining was really good. it was 6.9 mm on cd9... Tubes were open and they could see several follicles in both ovaries that were maturing. 

So... Here I sit... Waiting for something... Not really impatient, just wondering... If its like last time, I should get a BFP by April 26 or so... Only 23 days to go... Lol..

Just in case, we are bding... Often throughout this cycle


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's similar to me. 28 days cycles until after mc in October. 1st AF after was 42days. Then 28. 36, 32 and on day 21 of 5th cycle. It's hard going from predictable to uncertain. If I wasn't charting I'd have no idea when to expect AF. My luteal phase seams to still be 12 days so I have an idea :). Although the 36 day cycle LP was 14 days and no o first cycle. I had a hard time going off bcp though too so not surprised.


Good luck!


----------



## Starry Night

Cary - I really hope the pattern is similar to last time and that you have a bfp on the way!


----------



## Carybear

Thanks Starry... Just wish I knew what my body was trying to tell me...

It's been quiet in here... Hope everyone is doing ok...

I had a dream last night.. Well two.... The first one was that I was in a house and there was danger. People were searching the house and I was with a family. When the people left, he mother gave me this huge hug... Then I woke up to go to the bathroom... Went back to sleep, and I was in danger again... This time with a new family. Again, the mother of the family hugged me and I woke up feeling that hug... Feeling so loved...


----------



## Sunnyleah

Wow interesting dreams! I've had a few strange dreams the last few days. I can't remember them anymore though. 

Any progress on your chart?


----------



## Carybear

I don't chart, but I did use OPK's... Got ewcm two days ago.. Used an OPK last night and it was almost as dark as the control line... Did an OPK this morning and it was darker than the control line... But.. Today I got the creamy lotiony cm... Not sure why.. If I should be ovulating in 24-36 hours, then I shouldn't have that type of cm... That is supposed to be the infertile type right? Like what you get when you are about to get your period... I don't really ever get that much of it, and today I got a lot...


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sometimes you can have creamy cm right around ovulation. Perhaps you caught the end of your LH spike? Sometimes I have creamy a day or two before/during ovulation. Good luck! And be sure to get some bd-ing in :)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Also carry if you wondered about possible BFP I've heard that opk's will turn positive? I've also read that women always have LH in their system so without bbt its hard to know for sure if you o after a positive opk....

:hug:


----------



## Starry Night

I got creamy cm within 24 hours of my ewcm ending. It got more liquid-like and milky the closer I got to when AF should have been due. It even dried up a little so thought I was out.


----------



## Carybear

Good to know... OPK was still very dark today.. Darker than the control line.. So... I'll try again when i get home from work and see if it still dark... Bd last night just in case...


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carry I'd try an hpt :)


----------



## Carybear

I have one sitting on the back of the toilet... I did one Saturday and while there is a shadow... There really isn't a line... Guess its time to take another one...


----------



## lannym

Hey all, new to this site. So, stopped bc and began ttc our first baby in january 2013, got bfp first cycle (7/2/13) and losy our little angel 2 weeks later. Developed an infection in my uterus following mc so this has been our first month ttc again. I'm now 6dpo (I think!) and deperately hoping for bfp!


----------



## Carybear

Welcome lannym and so sorry fr your loss... The ttc threads are full of supportive women...

I got home, did another OPK and it is still darker than the control line... Guess we will keep bding... Hpt was negative...

My lower back is hurting and I've been a little campy... Maybe I am o ing


----------



## ready4family

Do any of you ladies check your cervix during the fertile time? I would always think I had ovulated a day earlier because of ewcm but would check my cervix and the following day it would be super soft and open, much more so than the day before. That day I would also get more ewcm so I was able to pinpoint it this way. :)


----------



## ready4family

Oh and the ultrasound went absolutely amazing on Friday!!! My prayers have been answered. Baby looked amazing with a hb of 174. Check out my journal, I posted a pic :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Lannym, welcome! Sorry for your loss :(. I was so surprised how quickly we got our BFP (3 months trying) but so sad when we lot our angel. Now on our 4 th cycle trying again, also 6 DPO! We can be tww buddies! 

Carry, sucks for negative hpt, and crampiness :(. Perhaps you are actually o-ing now? Good luck

Ready4family, I recently started checking my cervix. Mostly just paying more attention when checking cm... My ,cm tends to stay ew at least until my last low temp, sometimes even a day after, but there's less of it. The odd cycle my cervix remains open a day later than ew and then get my ch. so yeah, I've read a lot that cm can dry up or change before o actually occurs! Thanks for the tip :)

:dust: *TO ALL....*


----------



## Sunnyleah

ready4family said:


> Oh and the ultrasound went absolutely amazing on Friday!!! My prayers have been answered. Baby looked amazing with a hb of 174. Check out my journal, I posted a pic :)

Omg congratulations! I'm so happy for you :)

:happydance:

I may just have to start stalking your journal :winkwink:


----------



## Carybear

Stalking your journal Ready...


----------



## ready4family

Thanks ladies! Happy to have you stalkers :D


----------



## Carybear

It's been this dark for four days... Can you have that many days of surge before you o? This is this mornings OPK


----------



## Candykitten

Clever.....


----------



## Carybear

Ok... So... Today's was even darker...

This is the fifth day...


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carybear said:


> View attachment 596529
> 
> 
> Ok... So... Today's was even darker...
> 
> This is the fifth day...

This is a positive if I ever saw one.... Hopefully it will start fading tomorrow...Bd away!

:happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

a few cycles ago i had positives for 4 days before my body geared up to actually o! good luck cary!


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Cary. I'm sure the surge will stop at some point and you'll properly be in your tww.

ready - congrats on the excellent scan!

sunny - I've noticed that the months I get my bfp I realize that I must have conceived almost a week after my ewcm disappeared. This time it was almost 3 weeks after my ewcm that I got a definite line on my hpt. Also, I notice my cm dries up just before I get my bfp as well.


----------



## Carybear

So the surge stopped yesterday after I had pinching pain in my right ovary.... But... I have tons cm... It's pretty lotiony... I usually dry up right after.. And things are a little too wet down there...

So I'm somewhere between 1dpo and 5dpo.... Guess I will just be :coffee: and hoping


----------



## Starry Night

Cary - that happened to me this cycle! Loads of creamy cm the day after my ewcm dried up. Hope it's a good sign! :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Happened to me took this cycle...all this lotiony cm? Weird.. And not my normal temp pattern... Lots of weirdness.


----------



## Carybear

Well.... Here's praying that we all get our BFP'S this time around...


----------



## Sunnyleah

And I'm out... The :witch: got me.... Good luck to those still in or waiting for o....

:dust:


----------



## ready4family

I'm sorry sunny :( Just one cycle closer to that BFP!!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry, Sunny. It really isn't fair. Hope this next cycle is your lucky one!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies.. Silently stalking... Congrats Starry :)


----------



## Carybear

Akn... So good to hear from you... You are in my thoughts....

So sorry sunny.... FX'd for a BFP next cycle


----------



## Starry Night

Good to hear from you anknqtpie. Have been thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## anchor08

Hi anknqtpie, thanks for stopping by! We really miss you and send lots of love and hugs.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Anchor happy 9 Weeks!! (Side note) Your due the DAY before my b-day! :haha:


----------



## anchor08

Thanks! This week is the big one for me. I think November is a good time of year for birthdays, and who knows, could happen on yours! I'd be very happy if I got to that point and only went one day beyond my due date. :)


----------



## pdxmom

Hey Sally...your charts looking gud sweetie... :flower:


----------



## Carybear

FX'd for your Sally!

Anchor wow.. I can't believe you are already 9 weeks... Looking forward to hearing about all the milestones....


----------



## anchor08

Thanks Cary, I'm so glad to still have the support of all of you wonderful ladies even though we're at different stages right now. I'm so excited and hopeful for all of you!

And wow Sally, through the roof!


----------



## Starry Night

Sally - are you testing soon? I think your temps look good. I won't pretend to fully understand charting but I now rising temps are good! Getting any hot flashes? I got loads of those leading up to my bfp. Good luck!

AFM - see my DR tomorrow and really, really hope he humours me and gives me an ultrasound.


----------



## Carybear

Sally... I'm crossing everything for you...

Starry.... Hope you get that u/s! Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Anchor... I couldn't be happier for you! I'm praying that this is your rainbow!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Awww thanks ladies. Temps are indeed looking nice. Hoping thy aren't filling meup on false hope. Lol. I tested this morning 10 dpo..and bfn. Testing again tomorrow if temps stay nice. Starry yes!! I actually wrote inn many journal that I was having some inane hot flashes this weekend! ! Lol


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hi girls. And congrats to those who got there bfp.
I know I haven't been on much just trying to just get on with ttc with without testing. Anyways I got mail askin me to go the women's hospital for a futility testing on the same day my sisters gets her first scan on the 16th .
Top that my friend just told me shes 4 week pregnant and not to tell anyone yet. Im happy for her ans she's bin ttc for along time.... I feel bad thst I cud not sit on facebook and chat to her. I told her I neef to go the shops. Im soo jelly about her and my sister being pregnant. .... I feel like crying but cant as Lee what get it.
Sitting here on my phone to keep me from going to my cry place lol
XXx


----------



## Carybear

I'm sorry Tracey.. I know it really sucks... We want to be happy for them, but wish we had our rainbows... I understand completely... Someone on ttcal gave ths advice and I try to remember it... When it is our turn, we will want everyone to be happy for us... So I try to be happy for them and not let my pain hurt their joy... Easier said than done i know...


----------



## traceyAndLee

Carybear said:


> I'm sorry Tracey.. I know it really sucks... We want to be happy for them, but wish we had our rainbows... I understand completely... Someone on ttcal gave ths advice and I try to remember it... When it is our turn, we will want everyone to be happy for us... So I try to be happy for them and not let my pain hurt their joy... Easier said than done i know...

Thank you so much. 
I just wanted it to be me....
Im happy for them both can't wait to see my sisters first scan xxx


----------



## Carybear

I know...I feel that way a lot... When is it going to be my turn? We just have to believe that it will be our turn... 

Babies are always exciting...


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good advice Cary.... I have lots of pg friends right now and feel the same way...


----------



## BITI33

Hi all! I had mc 19 feb went in for a DC, waited for 1St cycle and began to ttc. My af is due on 24th. But I have tender boobs and bloated so just maybe a bfn :) keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck to all of US!


----------



## ready4family

I love that quote cary. I lived that way myself, even threw my friend a baby shower. Yes it was hard, but she had her own struggles and every baby should be celebrated. :) You all will get your rainbows!! :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

welll im back...... thay took some blood... sent of for a scan and you know Lee need to give some of hes lil men to them to look at
oh i have to lose some weight my bmi is about 39 i need it under 30 so thay can look more it to my tubes xxxx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luckTracey I'm the same as you... Bit overweight with high bmi. Working on it :). It's tough but I read that even a 10% drop can be very helpful!!


----------



## anchor08

BITI33 said:


> Hi all! I had mc 19 feb went in for a DC, waited for 1St cycle and began to ttc. My af is due on 24th. But I have tender boobs and bloated so just maybe a bfn :) keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck to all of US!

Welcome and good luck! Not too much longer to wait, but the symptom spotting can be a killer. :)



ready4family said:


> I love that quote cary. I lived that way myself, even threw my friend a baby shower. Yes it was hard, but she had her own struggles and every baby should be celebrated. :) You all will get your rainbows!! :)

You have all been amazing supporting those of us who are pregnant now, I appreciate it so much. The funny thing is, about 4 weeks ago one of my close friends told me she was 10 weeks pregnant. I was around 5 weeks at the time, so I didn't say anything. I think I did a good job being excited for her...but inside I was actually jealous even though I was pregnant too! Just that she was further along, had gotten a scan, hadn't had a m/c, was so carefree about it, joked about how much wine and sushi she had consumed before she found out (at 7 weeks or something because she had practically no symptoms)... It's never easy, but it's always worth the effort to celebrate them, I know I'll get it in turn.



traceyAndLee said:


> welll im back...... thay took some blood... sent of for a scan and you know Lee need to give some of hes lil men to them to look at
> oh i have to lose some weight my bmi is about 39 i need it under 30 so thay can look more it to my tubes xxxx

Welcome back! I'm glad you have a plan of attack. Losing weight is tough but very rewarding! I was overweight (bmi 28ish) and managed to get down to just barely under the line into the normal range before starting ttc. I feel much better, and the better eating and exercise habits are exactly what I need now in pregnancy (it's not easy to stick to it, but at least I know what to do, and I know that I can do it!). Good luck, we'll be here to cheer you on all the way!


----------



## Starry Night

anchor - I too have totally become jealous of pregnant friends and I had to remind myself that I was secretly (at the time) pregnant too! It's funny how that jealousy does not go away at first. But yeah, I think I was jealous that she was further along, showing and could feel her baby's kicks.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Glad to see everyone is planning for their plan of attack. Tracy i know its hard right now, but its for good reason, adn you will end up with your bfp! xxx 

Its weird to hear that even preg your still jealous. I bet im gonna be like that throughout my pregnancy. Right now im jealous of my sister (unemployed single teen mom) who will be giving birth soon and i suspect even preg i ll always be jealous she got her rainbow before me. lol. 

Anyone close to testing?


----------



## anchor08

I'm glad I'm not the only crazy jealous one! :) I think it will go away once I'm out of the first tri, get to have a scan and see that everything's okay, etc.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Awww thanks so much girls the words means a lot. .... as for my sister's scan shes 9weeks and 5.
She sent me a pic omg I cryed lol but very happy for her all is good and she see its lil Hart going fast 
As for the diet god was I hungry lastnight haha. .. but doing ok today. Af is on her way.. can jysy feel it head is killin an cramps. Some spotting. ...

WElll.....
Thanks again love s and hugs girls
Best of luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Carybear

:hugs: Tracey...

Anchor when do you get your first scan?

I tested this morning bfn.... Because i had five days of very positive opks, Not sure if I am 10dpo or 6dpo... 

And the wait continues...


----------



## ready4family

anchor we're exactly the same gestation :)


----------



## Starry Night

Tracey - :hugs: Sorry that AF seems to be on her way. I hope it's the last one you get in a long time. I'm glad your sister's scan went well but I can understand the mixed emotions on your part.

Sally - good luck! I hope this is your month!


----------



## traceyAndLee

its 6am took a test still BFN and o af as oh yet just have to wait now lol :) xxx


----------



## anchor08

Carybear said:


> :hugs: Tracey...
> 
> Anchor when do you get your first scan?
> 
> I tested this morning bfn.... Because i had five days of very positive opks, Not sure if I am 10dpo or 6dpo...
> 
> And the wait continues...

Sounds like it could still be too early for you. Good luck, I've got everything crossed for you! My appointment is next Thursday, which puts me at 10+5, and if they don't scan me then I'm going to hurt someone! :) I've been going crazy ever since 8 weeks.



ready4family said:


> anchor we're exactly the same gestation :)

So cool! Tiny tiny bump buddies.


----------



## traceyAndLee

traceyAndLee said:


> its 6am took a test still BFN and no af as oh yet just have to wait now lol :) xxx

still no af :wacko: thinnk i may have ov very late xxx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck Tracey!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

Sunnyleah said:


> Good luck Tracey!!

thanks hun im now on cd30 i get af about cd27to cd29 - so im only about 1day late ... i think i ov on cd17 wich i never have dune it numely ov on cd13/14..... so yep im going a lil :wacko: at the mo lol 

hugs an love girls :dust:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I had a cycle like that in January. Usually o cd 18-20 but when I was 16 DPO with bfn I reviewed my chart. Then when AF arrived I had to adjust my o to cd 24!! It was a weird cycle. Fingers crossed that this is your rainbow!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

Sunnyleah said:


> I had a cycle like that in January. Usually o cd 18-20 but when I was 16 DPO with bfn I reviewed my chart. Then when AF arrived I had to adjust my o to cd 24!! It was a weird cycle. Fingers crossed that this is your rainbow!!

oooh it be lovely to have my rainbow hun - but i just know shes going to get me soon ....:shrug:

hope you feeling well 
xxx

EDIT
OMG just put this up now ANd now it 1pm and went the loo AF is HERE hahah new toy here we go


----------



## BITI33

Still keeping fingerscrossed for allof us stille waiting on bfp or af :(. I just couldn't wait this morning and decided I'am going to test and I was so stupid peed on the thing to much, and off course there was nothing, not even a bfn! I stay far from town and can't go to buy a test quick so now I must wait! Am so angry at myself. But I think I want to be pregnant so badly that I'm making up the symptoms :(. But we will all have our bfp hopefully very soon!


----------



## Sunnyleah

BITI33, I'm horrible at poas... Try a cup and dip the stick. There's usually directions for this method. It's the only way I get a proper test!!!

:)


----------



## pdxmom

Sally did u test?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tested yesterday with afternoon pee. BFN. Havent tested today....and probably wont until sunday. Im not holding much hope for bfp. lol

Af was due yesterday/ today


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry for the bfns and to those AF caught.


----------



## Carybear

Thinking about all the wonderful ladies in this thread... Praying for miracles...


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks Cary, how are you doing?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sending those positive vibes to you too cary. (and everyone else of course)


----------



## Carybear

Thanks... I go between feeling like AF is coming and then nothing... 

I do notice that my stomach is not bloated, and itis ALWAYS bloated before AF... she is due today but I'm thinking she is not going to show...

If we did get pregnant this month it will be a miracle as we DTD only a handful of times... I'd planned to DTD every day during the fertile window, but it didnt happen... Life happened instead... We were so exhausted from my mom.. Our commitments... Work, etc... That we just didnt have the time... If AF does not show up, I will test on Thursday...


----------



## sallyhansen76

fx d cary!!


----------



## BITI33

Hi all! Did a test today and got a bfp! Can only get appointment on monday, so will have to wait, before I get to excited! Keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh congrads Biti33!! soo amazing!!


----------



## Carybear

Biti... That is awesome!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Praying for a healthy and happy 9 months


----------



## Sunnyleah

BITI33 said:


> Hi all! Did a test today and got a bfp! Can only get appointment on monday, so will have to wait, before I get to excited! Keeping my fingers crossed :)


Congratulations! That's wonderful! :happydance:

:dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Carybear

Well ladies... AF got me... I'm hanging my ttc hat up... If it happens it happens... If not then God has other plans. I won't be around that much, but I will stop in from time to time to check in on all the BFP'S 

God bless you all....


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carry I'm sorry to hear it but you have to do what's best for you. Ive heard so many stories if women who once they make that decision things happen. I hope that you are happy in life whatever it may bring. Good luck

:hugs:


----------



## anchor08

Congrats Biti!!!!!!!


----------



## pdxmom

COngrats Biti.. :thumbup:

Cary - whatever decision works best for u hun...and like sunny said even ive heard of alot of women who make this decision and then their miracles show...hopefully ull b back very soon with a a post showing us your bfp...best of luck sweetie

Anchor...how have u been?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cary, sorry to hear that Darling. Im hoping gods plans include a nice surprise bfp dear. xx But until then lots of hugs. 

As for me im on cd 3. Today was also first day fertility clinic. As its been awhile ttc we ve finally had a initial consultation and testing begins tomorrow. Hoping it goes well. And who knows maybe i ll get a bfp while waiting for the results. xx


----------



## mausek

I've never joined a message board but have read this one quite a bit so I thought Id give it a try. I suffered a missed miscarriage in December and had to have a D&C. I thought I dealt with the loss relatively well considering it was my first pregnancy. After two regular cycles we started trying again and last month got a BFN. I was devistated, in September when I conceived we were not even trying and it happened. Now we are actively trying and it is just not happening. This month my AF is 10 days late and have had 3 negative HPT's. i am so frustrated, what is wrong with me? Is the stress of wanting to be pregnant again messing up my period? I've always been regular. I did call my doctor and he advised me to retest on the 30th of April as in some women the HCG hormone will not show up until then. last time I got the BFP after 8 days...so I worry something is wrong and feel like I am driving my BF crazy! Looking for a place where I can let out all of my frustrations and feel like this is the right place. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Mausek, welcome and I'm so sorry for your loss. I also suffered a missed miscarriage in late October. We were ttc before that but only took 3 months. I was almost 13 weeks (baby measured 9). It was also my first pregnancy. I'm currently half way through my 6th cycle post D&C and my cycles are just starting to get back to normal. I've had anywhere from 29-42 day cycles since. Hopefully you will get your bfp ASAP!

:dust:


----------



## anchor08

Welcome Mausek. It is so frustrating what our bodies can do after a miscarriage -- it might be a while before your cycles are regular. I really hope this is your bfp just taking a while to show though. You can vent here any time about anything and most likely someone will understand exactly what you're talking about, but at least everyone will listen and support. If you decide to use opks or chart your temperature in the future, lots of us can help with that as well. Big hugs, miscarriage is so painful in so many ways.

Hi PDX, thanks for asking! I've had a nasty cold that combined with first-tri fatigue has knocked me out for about a week now. I feel weak and light-headed but I can't manage to eat very much, not nauseous but it's just all very unappealing. Hopefully I'm almost out of it though. I actually go to the doctor today for the first time! I have not done well with the wait -- it frustrates and almost angers me that medically speaking I could have known three weeks ago that everything was fine, or I could have known three weeks ago that something was wrong, but they wouldn't let me. At least that part is finally over! I'm a little scared though.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck at the doctor today!!


----------



## pdxmom

gud luck with the doc today hun :flower:

Ladies i need some help...im attaching the pic of my opks from the past 8 days ...pls have a look and tell me wat u girls think?? im cnfused...the topmost one being the oldest and the bottommost one being todays ...thanks


----------



## sallyhansen76

Pdx I think that the last 3 are positive.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Wow Pdx! They're so dark! But like Sally said last 3 for sure! How often/ what times are you doing them?


----------



## pdxmom

Sunnyleah said:


> Wow Pdx! They're so dark! But like Sally said last 3 for sure! How often/ what times are you doing them?

ive done them every morning with fmu...ive always got my surges only with fmu ...ive always used the clear blue smileys so u used to go by them...this is the first time ive used this dip sticks and im sooo confused...im gonna go bak to my smileys next cycle...


----------



## anchor08

Thanks for your thoughts ladies, it went well! The gynae was very happy to see me back so soon and so far along, and scanned me right away. Baby is measuring exactly on for my dates and has a good heartbeat (170). It was funny -- it wasn't moving, so the doctor whacked my belly with the ultrasound wand to wake it up and then it wiggled around and kicked and waved and then settled back in. Don't know if that's standard practice, but it was fun!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130425-00050.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats Anchor. Glad everything looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Carybear

Congrats Anchor! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Anchor that looks great!! yay for a little healthy bean!!


----------



## oyinkan

Hi ladies ,been a while I post on this thread so hapi for all the ladies who got there BFP......hapi and healthy Nine month


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi everyone, a long time since I posted on here too - have been trying to take a step back from the whole TTC thing as I was becoming a bit obsessed and my last AF arriving hit me hard!
A few new BFPs I see - massive congrats to you ladies, you all so much deserve your rainbow babies!
:hugs: to those still in the TTC race, really hoping it happens for you all soon 
AFM AF is due in 2-4 days and I can feel her on her way already so not holding out much hope but am happy that overall I'm feeling calmer this cycle about the whole thing, hopefully I won't fall to pieces again when AF gets here!


----------



## oyinkan

Hi ladies,glad to announce to you all that I got my BFP..........


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congratulations Oyinkan!

:yipee:


----------



## Carybear

Congrats oyinkan .... I Pray it's a sticky bean


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Oyinkan!!! <3 

I guess I should note I got my BFP on Sunday :) :happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

Congrats oyinkan and markswife... Happy n healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Carybear

Yeah Marks wife!!!!! Congrats


----------



## anchor08

Wow and wow, congrats to both of you! I hope this is the lucky thread for everyone on here before long.


----------



## Carybear

Congrats on 12 weeks Anchor!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Wow. I guess this is the lucky thread for bfp's!!!!

Guess I should comment here more often :winkwink:

Congrats to everyone, and Anchor for 12 weeks. Have you had a scan yet?


----------



## anchor08

Thanks ladies, it is a nice feeling! I had a scan at 10+5 and everything looked good at that point, and I have another one soon for NT screening...late next week I think. Can't wait! I hope when I can feel the baby move I will have more day-to-day reassurance, because even having had a scan I find myself worrying fairly often!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hang in there Anchor! I hear its around 16-20 weeks that you start to feel movement. Soon!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow Congrads oyinkan!


----------



## anchor08

Sunnyleah said:


> Hang in there Anchor! I hear its around 16-20 weeks that you start to feel movement. Soon!!

Thanks, I can't wait! Hopefully it will be shortly after my next scan, just as the reassurance is starting to wear off. :)


----------



## anchor08

Thank goodness for reminder calls, my scan is actually tomorrow! They said it would cost $6 extra to get a dvd, so hopefully that means we'll see a lot. I'm really excited!


----------



## Carybear

That's awesome anchor! Can't wait to hear good news...

How is everyone?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carybear I'm good. Enjoying the warm sunny weather! You?


----------



## Carybear

Good... My mom was like her normal self last night. Since the surgery she's been pretty depressed and it has been hard to watch her in pain. She seemed to bounce back yesterday!

In the ttc category well... I'm doing my best to not think about it... To not stress and to just go on with my life. I need to lose about 50 lbs, so I started to walk and eat better. Been drinking about 100-110 ounces of water a day. My face has gotten clearer and I feel better. I figure if I'm not getting pregnant, at least I can take care of my body...

Florida has been cooler, the days have been gorgeous!


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's great that your mom is doing better :thumbup:

I also found that upping my water improved my skin and overal feeling! Great idea getting healthier. Maybe it's the kick your body needs to host a bean :winkwink:


----------



## Carybear

Maybe... Time will tell


----------



## Sunnyleah

In the meantime.... :headspin:


----------



## Carybear

Lol... That would sum it up.... I'm doing my best to not think about it at all...


----------



## anchor08

I like your new picture Cary, that's so cute!


----------



## Carybear

Thanks  Anchor... so glad to hear that everything is progressing great for you!


----------



## anchor08

Thank you! We got to share the news with some friends today and that makes it seem more real...scary and exciting!


----------



## Carybear

Awesome Anchr! Looks like you'll be the first to bring a rainbow I to this thread... I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ok so I had a positive hpt on two different tests (quite clear& one digital) at 10 dpo last Saturday. Had spotting doctor said likely chemical (due to spotting being red & getting heavier). Then later same day had light to medium af continued for three days then 2 light days. Now three clear days. Had a negative test at 12 dpo (Monday). 

Fast forward to today....

Temp is still high (not bbt but during the day). My usual pre o temps are 36.45 or less.... Post o 36.5 and up....even in the day/evening my temps are pretty stable. The last three days its been 36.90...36.85...36.70... 

I'm on cd 8. It's usually down by cd 3!! Is this just a super slow drop or is something up? Had bloodwork yesterday including beta hcg to check that levels are normal.... So confused!!!!

Anyone else have this before??


----------



## markswife10

that's odd Sunny! Not quite sure what that means. I will say my temps were higher than normal this cycle pre-O but it wasn't after a CP so not sure. :hugs: I hope everything becomes clear for you soon!


----------



## Carybear

Hmmmm..... That is strange... I don't know much about temping...

Last month my cervix stayed high.. I mean can't find it high throughout my entire AF. I always thought it was supposed to drop duing AF...


----------



## Carybear

Wow Marks wife... How did I miss that you are pregnant? CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## markswife10

Carybear said:


> Wow Marks wife... How did I miss that you are pregnant? CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I don't know! <3 I found out at the end of April after one month of infertility testing :) :cloud9: Thanks hun! I'm hoping it happens for you soon <3 And all of the other PUPO girls! :flower: How are you doing hun?


----------



## Carybear

I'm ok... Stopped doing everything except bding.... No more OPK's no more checking cm.... Just trusting that when God is ready it will happen. I try to not let the whys enter my mind.. That way I stay sane. 

I teach in public school full time, lead the children's ministry in my church full time, cook and clean at home, and help to take care of my mom who just had surgery for lung cancer and is scheduled for surgery for breast cancer (double mastectomy) on may 29th... In between that time I try to get some writing done and maybe read a book....  I'm exhausted! I am 6 dpo now... At least I think I am judging from the pain I was in last Sunday...

I'll be praying that everything goes smoothly and that this will be your rainbow!


----------



## markswife10

Wow, sounds like you are busy busy! Praying all goes well with your mom's surgery! Also hoping all of the relaxing about it brings you your rainbow <3 God knows the perfect timing for sure and He WILL bless you with your rainbow in His perfect time :) :hugs: And thanks so much for the prayers! They mean a lot <3


----------



## Carybear

Anytime  where would we be without prayer?

I believe that it is all about God's timing. I'm trying to take one day at a time.


----------



## fisher girl

Sorry been catching up on the chats. Congrats to ladies that got their bfp's I wish u a happy and healthy 9 months!!! Well I'm out this month as af showed up but looking forward to next month and am positive I will get a bfp


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hey everyone haven't been on in a while just checking up on everyone .. Congrats to every bfp iv missed!!! Hopefully ill be on more ! So busy lately ..hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## anchor08

Hi Max, congrats on making it this far! Second trimester, by most calculations. :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay max!! soo happy fo you!!


----------



## pdxmom

sallyhansen76 said:


> Yay max!! soo happy fo you!!

OMG SALLY!!!!!!!!!! how did i miss your BFP............CONGRATULATIONS Sweetie...sooo sooo happy for u :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Awww Thank you hun!!!! I dont think i officially announced it on this thread yet. 

Im soo happy. Nervous, btu happy.


----------



## markswife10

Yay Max on the second tri!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone! Wow anchor... You should be finding out the gender soon. So happy to see you progressing!

Sally so excited for you!

Congrats Max on second trimester!

Marks wife you're moving along quickly!

Come on PDX we have to join them soon


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Thanks all .. I'm soo excited for all the new bfps! And I hope everyone that hasn't gets there's soon!! Ill be finding out wed if its a boy or girl! I'm excited ! My guess is a boy! 3 boys in a roll is my guess lol..


----------



## Sunnyleah

Wow Max, they check gender that early? Here we just have a 12 week screening scan and a 20 week anatomy scan (when you can find out gender)..... Jealous that you can find out at 14 weeks! Any preference for boy or girl? Obviously a healthy baby is number one priority but..... :winkwink:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I had a 4 d ultrasound I had to pay for it but I really wanted to know lol. And it's another boy! Lol I knew it! We would have loved to have a little girl but we just hope for a happy healthy baby :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats on another boy!!!!


----------



## Carybear

Congrats!


----------



## pdxmom

Congrats on another boy Max...

Well nothing much goin on here with me...just finished my dose of provera and waiting for AF to show and then i start my clomid with the coming cycle...hoping for some baby dust to fly my way :flower: ... Carybear i hope we r bump buddies and we share our gud news ard the same time...fx


----------



## Sunnyleah

:dust:


----------



## Carybear

PDX that would be awesome... I'm just a few days ahead of you... Cd2 here... NTNP is exhausting... I just can't stop thinking about where I Am in my cycle.

I mean I think in cycle days and I talk in ttc lingo.... I wonder if I will ever be normal again.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Cary, I feel the same way! Just yesterday (after our fertility chat with the doctor ) I said to DH I hope we get a sticky bean soon and was like :saywhat:

Lol


----------



## Carybear

Lol... I was talking about losing our only BFP on over two years to a mc and that I was FX'd that I would get my rainbow soon... The person looked at me like I was completely crazy!

Cd2 and I feel like I'm going to throw up... Never had that as a symptom for AF


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hope you're not getting a bug...


----------



## Carybear

Me too... I was reading a book to my students and was like omg... I think I'm going to throw up right here and now.... Thankfully I had ginger ale in my closet.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Terrible!!


----------



## Carybear

Yeah... As soon as this meeting I'm in is over I'm going to try eating something and see if it helps.


----------



## pdxmom

Carybear said:


> Yeah... As soon as this meeting I'm in is over I'm going to try eating something and see if it helps.

oh i hope u feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## anchor08

Congrats on the big news Max! Your boys will be buddies. I can't wait to find out, but it will be a while -- gender scan scheduled for 23 weeks, I have no idea why!


----------



## Sunnyleah

anchor08 said:


> Congrats on the big news Max! Your boys will be buddies. I can't wait to find out, but it will be a while -- gender scan scheduled for 23 weeks, I have no idea why!

You don't know why you have a scan? Are you hoping for any gender in particular?


----------



## anchor08

I have no idea why they scheduled it so late. The paperwork they gave me said they usually do it at 19-20 weeks. I'm slightly hoping for a girl but I slightly think it's a boy, so I'm good either way!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah I've always heard 19-20 weeks. Weird! Lol. Fingers crossed its a super happy & healthy baby and let's you see it's gender ;)

I had a feeling our Mmc was a girl. But they never did DNA testing so never know for sure :)


----------



## anchor08

Yeah, I don't know about my m/c but I think it was a boy...I guess it doesn't hurt to assume one way or the other, it makes it easier to remember and miss him.

Just what you said -- happy and healthy baby this time is all that matters!


----------



## markswife10

Hope you feel better Cary! <3

That is strange so late Anchor. My OB office usually does it at 18 weeks :)


----------



## Carybear

As soon as I ate, I felt better. I've narrowed it down to feeling sick when I eat something sweet. So, staying away from a lot of sugar.

My mom came through the surgery and now we wait for the pathology report.


----------



## markswife10

Glad you are feeling better and that your mom came through the surgery OK! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Fingers crossed for a,clean biopsy result :)


----------



## anchor08

That's good news Cary!


----------



## Carybear

And... Another two and half day period... What is up withmy body??


----------



## markswife10

Just wondering how everyone in this thread are doing? Sending tons of baby :dust:


----------



## Carybear

Having brown spotting with a little red... AF is due between tomorrow and Sunday... Waiting to see if it AF or IB ..

How are you feeling? Congratulations... Almost to the second trimester!!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm good... Weight loss going well, almost 8 lbs in less than 4 weeks :thumbup:

As for TTC not much progress... Chemical on may 12 (mothers day) boo.... 

Saw doctor at the time and if not pg by end of summer were off to the fertility clinic for basic testing... Although with a Mmc after trying for 3 cycles, and a chemical in our 5th cycle after Mmc she thinks we're fine, just unlucky....

Had some basic blododwork at the time of the chemical and all levels normal... Not fertility hormones just regular bloodwork & thyroid...

DH and I are NTNP for the summer to see if taking the pressure off helps :)


----------



## Carybear

We have switched to ntnp.... Even though I am aware of days and such... Not actively ting really helps..

I can't see a RE because my insurance won't pay for it.. But I have an appointment for a new OBGYN who also happens to be a RE... So when I go July 11 for my annual I will be armed with questions


----------



## Sunnyleah

Great plan Carrybear!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck cary hopefully she/he ll be able to help tons.

Sending lots of dust to everyone!


----------



## markswife10

Carybear said:


> Having brown spotting with a little red... AF is due between tomorrow and Sunday... Waiting to see if it AF or IB ..
> 
> How are you feeling? Congratulations... Almost to the second trimester!!!

:hug: Hopefully it is IB <3 Fx'd! 

I'm feeling pretty good. I still get nausea on and off but I think it is getting better :) And I am SO excited to be almost to the second trimester! HUGE milestone! :happydance: Thanks hun :hugs::kiss:


----------



## markswife10

Carybear said:


> We have switched to ntnp.... Even though I am aware of days and such... Not actively ting really helps..
> 
> I can't see a RE because my insurance won't pay for it.. But I have an appointment for a new OBGYN who also happens to be a RE... So when I go July 11 for my annual I will be armed with questions

Sounds like a great plan! I got infertility testing/treatment from my OBGYN, so it can definitely help <3 I also got pregnant first month of it, so you never know! <3 Fingers crossed (although Fx'd more that you won't need to and you'll just go in for a pregnancy confirmation, but either way I'm hoping for you!).


----------



## Carybear

Thanks! But... AF got me this morning,., didnt even realize that my appointment ison what should have been my due date... But if it gives me answers then all the better


----------



## markswife10

:hug: Cary! Good luck at your appointment! I hope you get some answers!!! <3


----------



## danni1989

Hello I would love to join this thread. As I am trying to stay as positive as possible. My story is that I am currently 4 weeks pregnant and i honestly just had an ectopic pregnancy last month in may. I am positive that this one is in the right spot this time as i feel alot better then i did. sorry for tmi but i had alot of bleeding last time and really bad pains . i was 5.5 weeks pregnant last time. only thing that made me test last time was because it started as spotting so i tested and it was positive then i started bleeding heavier and heavier so went to er and got diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy. has to be the worst thing ive ever experienced. but i feel so good about this one even though its so soon. plus as soon as i found out this time at 3.5 weeks i went straight to er they say they seen two cyst which one is on my right where my last ectopic was. and they seen what they think might be a complex cyst on my left or could be another ectopic. but i have faith that its just a cyst and that my baby implanted in the right spot this time.when they informed me last time about the ectopic i just knew they were right and that something wasnt right but this time i feel so good besides normal pregnancy symptoms. sorry for long story but had to get this out..


----------



## Sunnyleah

danni1989 said:


> Hello I would love to join this thread. As I am trying to stay as positive as possible. My story is that I am currently 4 weeks pregnant and i honestly just had an ectopic pregnancy last month in may. I am positive that this one is in the right spot this time as i feel alot better then i did. sorry for tmi but i had alot of bleeding last time and really bad pains . i was 5.5 weeks pregnant last time. only thing that made me test last time was because it started as spotting so i tested and it was positive then i started bleeding heavier and heavier so went to er and got diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy. has to be the worst thing ive ever experienced. but i feel so good about this one even though its so soon. plus as soon as i found out this time at 3.5 weeks i went straight to er they say they seen two cyst which one is on my right where my last ectopic was. and they seen what they think might be a complex cyst on my left or could be another ectopic. but i have faith that its just a cyst and that my baby implanted in the right spot this time.when they informed me last time about the ectopic i just knew they were right and that something wasnt right but this time i feel so good besides normal pregnancy symptoms. sorry for long story but had to get this out..

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carybear,

Sorry the :witch: got you.... Positive vibes and lots of :dust: for this cycle and your appointment....


----------



## Carybear

Welcome dani...

Thanks Sunny! She came highly recommended so I'm not leaving her office until every question is answered!


----------

